# IUI Girls TTC Part 216



## nickym

Happy chatting ladies xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just marking!


----------



## charlie321

I'm book marking too but also CONGRATS to Pinkcat !!!      .xx

Charlie.x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

bookmarking x


----------



## gibs

ooh, new home!

Hasina - hope TQ's email addresses have helped you get some response from the clinic

wishing&dreaming - that's interesting about the letrozole, really hope it works for you   . Yes, the possibility of twins is scary (but would also be kinda amazing too!), but I was happy to do anything to increase my chances, and it's interesting I only got my bfp on the cycle when I had more than one follie!  Still can't help but wonder if there might be more than one little bean in my tummy....

Venus - how frustrating you and cerys put off your plans for a whole year! Glad it's been an easy process now you've got started and you haven't run into any old-fashioned attitudes, but I can imagine it must have been hard when you didn't know what kind of reception you'd get.

afm - still driving myself  , but it's been a whole week since my bfp so I'm proud of myself for getting this far without cracking up!! Cramps stopped this morning, which made me worry, and then came back this afternoon, which made me worry    . All perfectly natural I'm sure    
Hope you've all got nice plans for the weekend - I'm going to try and catch up on sleep and generally relax, mmmm

Gibs x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Gibs:  You're sounding exactly like my best mate when she fell pg.  She had her 12wk scan last week so phew that everything's ok.  She worried when she was sick, worried when she wasn't!!  But it must be especially hard for those who've tried to hard to get pg.  It'd be lovely if I can join you with a BFP!!

Charlie:  How's likkle Gonzo?  I bet he's grown loads!!!  Take lots of photo's of him as he's growing coz you'll treasure them when he's a big bouncing cavalier!!  I'm sooooo looking forward to seeing these pups - I keep wondering how many girls and boys there are and what colours are in there!!  It's crazy that she's halfway through already!!


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

Had my day 10 scan today & was told I have 1 big follicle & the lining is perfect apparently. Nurse said I will most likely have a positive ovulation tomorrow so if all goes to plan I should be getting basted tomorrow too. Hope it works or next step is another consultation & off for ivf.  Really hope this is my time as this would be the bestest christmas present ever. I would quite happily get nothing off santa if I get a    .

good luck to everyone & fingers crossed that Gibs & Pinkcat have started a   trend.

Shell x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Good luck Shell!!  Let's hope we can share some happy news in 2 weeks time


----------



## shell4roy

I sure hope so Venus. I think we deserve our share of the  

Shell x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick note to say congrats to Pinkcat & Gibs   Lets hope this is the start of a run of good luck   .
AFM - I hoping to jump back on the crazy rollercoater soon - I have a scan on Monday, and maybe start the injections then, or induce AF. Fingers crossed everything is ok to start again, so we can have an attempt before Christmas!
Good Luck to everyone on 2ww, and fingers crossed to everyone growing some juicy follies  and hello to everyone else.
J x


----------



## hasina

GIBS how are u doing hun? hope ur resting and taking it easy..... u wont believe how many times i called that clinic of mines?4times i was going mad...  didnt need to  use TQ email because theyd had called me up by then.. but must say TQ been really there for me such as telling me how things work and giving me loads of advise shes sweet tho... 
anyway they did call and theyd made scan appointment on monday morning... what is the worth i think in going.. il be on day21 most likely will be abandan.. but lets see what happens... my 1st cycle has been a disaster though thats my honest feeling for 1st time round without no support from the hospital... but LADIES here have been there sooo 

THANKYOU EVERY1 THAT  HAVE BEEN BORED WITH MY PROBLEMS HOPE EVERY LADIES HERE END UP WITH THERE DREAMS COMING TRUE XXX


----------



## hasina

SHELL4ROY goodluck hun hope things work out with u xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi ladies

Sorry I have not been posting recently - have been reading but things hectic at work   .

Anyway, huge congrats to Gibs and Pinkcat on your BFPs - that's wonderful news     

Shell - good luck for your basting.

Hi to everyone else - hope to come back over the weekend for a longer post.

B xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi Bethany

Just noticed ur otd was yesterday. how did you get on? Hope it was a  

Shell x


----------



## charlie321

Venus - Likkle Gonzo is fab   . He's really clever and has mastered nearly all the commands we've taught him and he's nearly out grown his puppy fur! I love him to bits.  I take photos all the time. This morning I let him on our bed and he crawled all over dh's face then went to sleep on his shoulder (awwwwwwww!!!). I could go on an on   . I'm so jealous that you'll get to see loads of little pups as I already miss Gonzo's babyness.
Read about your nerve-wracking week and hope you're feeling better and staying sane in your 2ww. Good luck     .x

Hi to everyone else. Kinda wish I was doing treatment at the mo as there seems to be lots of good luck and bfps about! So pleased for Gibs and Pinkat and hope the run of luck keeps going for everyone.xxxxxx

Charlie


----------



## gibs

Venus - glad to hear I'm not the only one being loopy! So hope you get the wonderful bfp experience soon  

Shell - hope the basting went well today, sounds like everything is spot on for you, really hope it's your turn this month too  

Jodie - thank you! Hope the scan goes well on monday, and you get a nice bfp for xmas!  

Hasina - glad you've finally got a scan booked, can't believe they've messed you around like that.  If you have missed it this month, at least you'll be better prepared for the next go, rubbish though that would be   . This site is great for getting support isn't it, I've learned so much that I never would have known from the clinic!  I'm resting lots thanks, dh is being wonderful and will barely let me lift a finger  

Bethany - thank you!  Hope you're doing OK - have you tested yet or are you trying to hold out a bit longer?  

Charlie - awwwwwww, puppies are amazing aren't they - that must be a fantastic distraction while you're waiting for tx!

Gibs x


----------



## shell4roy

Hi Gibs

I never had basting today as never got LH surge  
Hope it comes tomorrow so will go in on Monday.

Quick question....... Why do hospital tell me to pee on OPK sticks first thing ion morning yet the packs say not to use in morning use afternoons? Got me so confused. I always go with what hospital tell me to do tho.

Shell x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Shell - sorry to hear that your basting has been delayed.  With the OPKs, when my surge is getting close, I always do them morning and evening (it does mean you need lots of sticks though   ).  That way, it means you can catch the beginning of the surge.  

Gibs and Shell - I decided not to test yesterday as I hate to see that single line on the pregnancy test   .  So I am waiting for AF to arrive (which I expect tomorrow) - and if there is no sign of AF by Monday, I will think about testing   .  I have had a few stomach twinges though, so AF could be on her way already   .

B xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Good Luck Bethany!!  I really hope AF doesn't arrive and that you finally get your BFP!!


----------



## Jodie K

Bethany - fingers crossed for you hun!!  
Shell - lets hope you get that surge tomorrow!   I dont know about the OPK's, as I dont normally get told to use them, the clinic normally just give me a trigger injection... I dont know why other clinics dont do the same?!? and I know what you mean about not having anything else for xmas if I can just have a BFP!! 

I've kind of lost what's going on with everyone else, as we moved boards, but hugs   and positive thoughts to everyone   

And thanks to everyone for your support and thanks to TQ for saying I dont bring bad luck to the site  
J xx


----------



## ruby1

hey all !!

Ok, So my appointment went very well ! My DH came with me, (oh London in the rain and cold and train delays!) anyway we got there 15 Min's early and was seen straight away. The nurse was very nice and understanding, she said we are now under the 'unexplained' bracket basically. So she explained all the procedures and meds and said, that because my due date for next P's was on the Saturday as day 1 i could start then ! i was very happy but we then worked out I will be abroad on my holidays when i should be ovulating so leave it till next month, the ovulation time in December will be around time I am moving and also because i have cycles between 27 - 37 days i could be ovulating in December during Xmas time, so I have decided to go for IUI in my Jan cycle... but she also said if i change if i change my mind then i just need to call her number on my first day of P's !

I feel very happy about the whole thing, I will be put on 5 days clomid and i have been given the injection (that is sat in the fridge) just in case, and i only paid 14:40 for three months worth of clomid and three injections, maybe because i am on NHS ?

I feel a whole lot more relaxed now, knowing that i have a holiday and a move to a new house and in the new year starting the treatment, new year new start and all that ! 


Its


----------



## gibs

Shell - sorry there was no surge yet, but hope you got one today so you're good to go tomorrow    . I don't understand why they tell you to use OPKs first thing either, that really confused me too! Like Bethany I did my own ones in the afternoon too to make sure I caught the surge if it came later.

Bethany - I really hope AF doesn't show her face and you get to test for a lovely bfp     Keeping everything crossed for you.

Ruby - glad the appt went well and you know what's happening now, it's a good feeling isn't it, I remember how ridiculously over-excited I got when we first started tx! Glad you're feeling relaxed and happy about it, good luck  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all having a lovely weekend,
Gibs x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

A quick one to say it's a BFN for me  .  AF showed up yesterday.  So I've started the DHEA and we'll see if that helps my old eggs...

Hope everyone else is ok and good luck to those on 2wws.

B xx


----------



## TQ

Just a quick one to say I'm really sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for Bethany    .  Will be interested to see if the DHEA helps - heard good things about it, so fingers crossed.  When do you get to try again?

Shell - hope you got your surge and can get basted in the next few days - remind me - are you on a medicated cycle?  What's their protocol from surge to IUI?  Always keen to know how other clinics play it!  We also get told to test early am despite all the packaging saying not to so I test twice a day using cheapo internet ones too.

Ruby - glad your appointment went well.  All sounds promising (and the meds are super-cheap - think they're NHS prescription costs aren't they?). I paid £25 for 28 400mg cyclogest at Asda on Saturday - and that was £6 cheaper than the hospital pharmacy!

Hasina and Jodie - how did your scans go today??

Charlie - glad gonzo is keeping you distracted - furbabies are a great substitute while you wait for the real thing!!

Venus - how you getting on with your 2WW?  Feel really hopeful for you for some reason - like it's got to be one of us and is going to be you!

AFM:  well temps finally went up yesterday so no idea what that means for the chances of this cycle, but sure it can't bode well.  Almost 1 week into the 2WW now - always find the first week easiest to cope with as I don't expect any symptoms to hit until after implantation (around 10 DPO).  So it'll be the end of this week I start to get fidgety!!   

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## hasina

TQ aww bless u remember my scan   ... no follicle today hun... they saying that i must of missed my surg... i said how can i have missed it when iv been checking twice... so had to do blood test.. they said they have to see what the outcome is on the bloods if i have ovulated or not.... they are ment to call me some point today.. hope they bloody do call today all the messing around with me.... will defo keep u updated... 
how are things going with u hun? hope the little 1s ok... u takecare and thankyou soo much for being there with me for the last couple of weeks with advise etc xxxx

GIBS hope ur doing well hun.....


and hello to every1 else


----------



## princess29

Hi there girls, 

Ive put this on the ExIUI too because it where most of the ladies I 'know' are but I think this thread is a bit busier so thought someone could help. 


Ive not been on here for a long time, truefully ive been struggling with the IUIs and am just wishing them over, so have been plodding along doing what I need to do, but I need advice, im currently 14dpo from my 3rd IUI, 3 good size follies, the thing is im far too scared to test  no sign of AF so far today, but cant believe it could have worked and am working myself into a frenzy today, Hubbys away so im all alone. I dont even have tests as said I wouldnt test until I was late, so am I or not? Ive not idea what to think anymore, please give me some advice ladies.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all 

Princess - I'm no expert but 14dpo is when I was told to test and if no AF yet it could be a really good sign.    .

Hasina - Did the clinic get back to you?

Bethany - has your clinic told you to take DHEA?  I've read a few articles on the internet and wasn't sure if it had to be recommended by my clinic?

VIF - How's thing my luv?  I'm so   for you. x

TQ - I'm   that its going to be a BFP.   

Everyone else hope all is well. 

Moo.x


----------



## hasina

PRINCESS29  hi im new hun with the whole process with the iui... your more experience then me... but theres othere ladies that will reply to u hun... but i must say... goodluck... hun hoope u have bfp....  and dnt stress too much hun....


TQ they called me.... theres good and bad news...... the good news is after the blood test result it indicates that i have ovulated and defo must of missed it... and the bad news is the cycle been abandan.... but they said they want me to do pregnancy test in 2weeks time... whats the worth should be starting p in about 9days.... and they said as soon as i get that to call them or email them...  but why dnt they just send me prescription in the post..... anyway... thought id let u no hun... hope ur doing ok... u got not long ur self hope u get bfp.... wish u all the best xxx


----------



## hasina

MINI-MOO they did get back to me its been abandan... but at least the blood test came back indicating i did ovulate thanks for asking xx... hows things going with u? what stage u at hun?xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Hasina

I'm waiting to start again in Jan as I had to abandon my last cycle as I over stimulated again.  That happend on my first cycle, then I was ok on my second but had a chem prg.  So I'm hoping that Jan will be the one and we will go to term.    

I hope that your clinic will take a bit more notice of you next time, although you never know you may not need them   

Moo.x


----------



## hasina

MINI-MOO what is chem prg? aww hun wish u all the best for jan..... i will be starting mines hun as soon as af comes ... are u self funding hun? coz i am... il have to still pay more....... thanks hun... but they should takecare with all the special ladies that are in treatment the amount of stress we go through.... hopefully my second round should look a bit more positive in my eyes... now at least i no what to expect and i can speak out to the clinics.... u relax as well throughout christmas hun...


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

Bethany -    - really sorry, hope you're doing OK. Will you be trying again this month?

TQ - sorry your body's misbehaving with the temps, am hoping it's just fooling you and will give you a surprise BFP when you least expect it? Here's hoping   

Hasina - oh no, how infuriating! At least you know what's going on now, and that you did ovulate, even if they managed to miss it   - as you say, you know what to expect now, and hopefully your next go will go much more smoothly  

Princess - we've all been through that, being scared to test cos we don't want to see yet another negative   . At 14 dpo you're not late yet, but if you were going to get a BFP you'd have a very good chance of seeing it now - I got a faint but definite line at 12dpo.  Only you can know whether you'd rather get it over with and use a test now, or keep waiting for AF and wondering - for me I went for the test every time, just so I didn't build up false hope, but I know not everyone feels like that.  I got so sure IUI was never going to work for me that I'd started planning for IVF, and then I got a BFP on my third go, so it can work, you never know! Really hope you get that BFP  

Gibs x


----------



## Pinkcat1992

Thanks everyone for your congratulations.
Still in shock  

Hasina - sorry to hear of your missed month. I suppose it is good to know that you ovulated ok, but good luck for next time!

TQ -   for your TWW (I had so few symptoms for my bfp it was a total shock - just some cramping day 5 po and stabby bb's about day 12po)

Princess - I am one of those that can't test and have to just wait for af, however...... each time I have found it almost worse to wait and I think I would have to agree with Gibs and that to know is better. This month I got to day 16 piui and still no sign of af. I felt so so stressed waiting for it and I swore that the next month I would test. But it is so hard, good luck for whatever you decide!!

Gibs - how you doing? You are right, it is ages til my first scan. I ended up trying to fit it in around work (crazy hormones) but I am thinking of trying to bring it forward because it feels so long. I am feeling ok, but definately not so good today. It is not so much that I feel sick, although I feel close to it, it is more a rough feeling like I want to stay in bed and I have very little appetite. I worry about a lot of things, I hate that my bb's can be almost normal one minute and then crank it up a notch later in the day. And I constantly feel as though af will arrive at any moment. Hmm. May need therapy!!

Good luck to everyone on the deaded tww and to anyone about to be basted. Take care 

PC xx


----------



## Pinkcat1992

That should have read DREADED tww   xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Just a few quick notes:
Bethany - so sorry hun, lets hope you get that BFP soon!!
Princess - I think if it was me, I would try to keep my mind occupied for a couple more days then test! I told myself I would rather wait for AF then get a BFN, at least when AF has arrived you can crack straight on with the next attempt! But it does work - so fingers crossed for you!!  
Hasina - Its a good thing that you ovulated, shame you have to abandon this time tho, buts lets hope for next month!  
Gibs & Pinkcat - hope your both well and loving it!  
TQ - Bless you remembering my scan! Hope your doing ok on your 2ww - maybe just try to keep busy and positive!   You seem to know alot of stuff, so I dont know what advice I can offer, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!  
AFM - went for my scan today, and they're going to induce a bleed, then we can hopefully try again (it will be nice to get one attempt in before xmas!) so Af will hopefully arrive middle of next week, then I'll probably need another scan and then start with the injections!
Big Hugs and positive thoughts to everyone else!  
J xx


----------



## princess29

Thanks for your all of your  replies ladies! , xx

Well I tested and got a VFP!

I did a cheapy first and got the VFP, but wasnt convinced so I took the FMU in a thermos cup (to now be disgarded!) and hot footed to Sainsburys for a Clearblue Digital which came up PREGNANT! 
Im pleased but its still VERY early days so after last time im nervous about it all going wrong again 
but at the same time im PREGNANT!! 

I was getting to the point of wanting to give up, its been a hard nearly 3 years!  

Just petrified about it not sticking now. xxxx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

not been on much lately but finally got surge on Sunday morning so went in yesterday for basting. So now im back  on the dreaded 2ww.

Congratulations Princess on your   

Looks like we might finally have a much needed run of them.

Good luck to all on various stages of treatment

Shell x


----------



## candle

Hi everyone

Just wondered if anyone was having IUI at the same time?  We're on our first cycle of IUI and have just taken the last clomid tablet today.  Day 12 scan is on Monday, what can i expect from this?

Congratulations Princess!  Hope everything goes well for you

xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Princess - great news very pleased for you.   

Hasina - a chem prg is an early MC that happens before the 6 week stage and therefore before a heartbeat has been seen so is called a Chemical Pregnancy.  Still painful but at least it shows I can get pregnant. x

VIF - I'm getting worried about you as not heard anything from you, you ok?

Everyone else hopw you are all well   to all. 

Moo.x


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

Pinkcat - ooh you sound just like me! Apparently it's all very normal for symptoms to come and go, but it's driving me absolutely   . Had a panic attack at work today too, which I haven't done in years, am firmly blaming crazy hormones for that  

Princess - yay!!! Another BFP, so pleased for you hon!  It's a scary time, but just do your best to relax and enjoy it as much as you possibly can (wish I could take my own advice!)

Shell - great the surge finally showed up and you're back on the 2ww, keeping everything crossed for you  

Jodie - hope you get started again really soon and get that cycle in before xmas  

candle - welcome! The day 12 scan should be to see how many follicles are on your ovaries, and how big, so they can plan the best day to do the iui. It's usually very quick!

MinaMoo - hello! (didn't want to leave you out!)

Gibs x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello ladies!

Mina: Aw I'm sorry I worried you - I've just been so bogged down with emails lately and haven't had the time to catch up with stuff online properly. I'm ok though. Doing whatever I can to take my mind of the 2ww but other things are stressing me out a bit. I've got puppies coming in 3 weeks and I need to get the spare bedroom ready for me and Sadie to move into ready for whelping!!! But I can't lift anything in case I'm pg!! I knew I should've done it ages ago but that's typical of me!! Anyway, how are you feeling? I can't believe you had to abandon another cycle. I was hoping for something good to come out of this cycle after your chem pg. What are your next steps now? Sorry if you've already mentioned it - I'm finding it so hard to keep up with all the posts. What stimming meds were you on? I have highish amh levels so they gave me Gonal F so they could control the dose better. I didn't over stim as they expected and on my first 2 cycles I only had 1 follie (well 2 on my last cycle but the 2nd one was very small). This month the cons increased my dose so I have 3 nice follies but I kinda feel like they wasted the first 2 cycles by being over cautious with the stims. Have they changed your med each cycle? How did you respond on your last cycle when you had the chem pg?

TQ: How are you coping on your 2ww? I really hope that both of us are lucky enough to get pg before Christmas! It upsets me when people I know on here get BFNs so don't you go upsetting me 

Hello to everyone else!! Can't believe I missed another BFP on here!!!

CONGRATULATIONS to *Princess*!!!! Send some of that luck my way please!!!

AFM: I'm busying myself with Crimbo shopping so not had much time to think about my 2ww but I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I crack and head for the pee sticks!! I already had 2 Clearblue Digitals here but ordered another 2 off Ebay (cheapest place to get them - pack of 2 for less than £. And then I bought some cheap ultra sensitive ones from Home Bargains today!! I'm such a cheat but I always end up testing early.


----------



## Jodie K

Big Congratulations to Princess!! I know what you mean about worrying it will all go wrong again, but hopefully it will all go ok for you this time! Not that it replaces the one you lost, but I think only 1% of women suffer from recurrent miscarriage (I hope none of us are in that 1%), so chances are you should go on to have a healthy pregnancy.    xx


----------



## mrsdoris

Hi everyone, can I join in please? 
I finally had my first IUI yesterday and OTD 29th Nov - I am posting cos I think we are exactly the same timings Shell4roy?

It was all abit of a shock yesterday as I was due to go for a scan anyway CD13 and did my OPK first thing and there it was a +ve! was really expecting it about CD14/15/16. Anyway had the scan at 9am and they said I had 1 big follie at 20mm and a smaller one at 12mm and womb lining at 10mm - I had no idea whether this was good or not but they said that they would be doing the IUI there and then, so must've been ok - well as soon as I had rung my Dh2b and told him to come and do the business!! tee hee. So it all went ahead and they said it all looked good but OMG how painful afterwards and i also had lots of bleeding last nite but that has eased along with the pain today - is this normal??Has anyone else had this? 

Anyhow I will shut up now - testing date feels like such a long way away at the moment and hopefully I can join in with you ladies and help support you too!
Mrsdoris xx


----------



## Missy123

mrsdoris - welcome and good luck. Try not to drive yourself mad on the 2ww it's really easy to.    
candle - welcome and good luck for your scan and you have a couple of nice follies.   
venus - my sisters dog is pregnant too so good luck to the *****es and their little puppies. Don't be a cheat and test early.   

Congratulations to all that have BFP's that brill. Try and take it easy. 
So sorry for anyone who things haven't quite gone to plan and for those who tested negative, our time will come.   
Good luck to anyone due for basting, scaning and on those on there 2ww.    

Hoping to be back on track for January all going well, scan is on friday so hopefully they can tell me then.
Missy x


----------



## Loola

Hi everyone, sorry I havent posted since my 'opening hello'.  Thanks Clairey for thinking of me   I have now had my first go at IUI and shall share my story.

Well first of all, this time I was started on a higher dose of Gonal F, as last time the 37.5ml did nothing for my follies at all.  This time I was started on 75ml, and by the second scan (the first since i had started the injections) I had 3 follies growing nicely all in my left ovary.  They were 13mm, 11mm and 10mm, so i was really pleased.  The fertility nurse then wanted me to 'coast' as she was worried that I would overstimulate, as I had only been injecting for 4 days, so I started alternating my doses between 75ml and 37.5ml.  Then last Friday I had my 3rd scan and the 3 follies had grown to 19mm, 15mm and 13mm  and the lining was 12mm, so I was set to go!    all the follies on my right side had stayed at 6mm or under. On Saturday night I had my HCG shot and was booked in for the IUI on Monday at 11am.

So on Monday hubby dropped his sample in to be washed. Thankfully he had just enough of what was needed count, motility and morphology wise so it could go ahead.  Then came the fun part.  My cervix decided to play silly buggers and hid itself away.  So as if the clamp wasnt bad enough, then she had to use an instrument that looked like it was used as a medieval torture device to move my cervix around.  That bit hurt! But it was all over very quickly.  I laid there for quite a while after that and I cramped a little bit and was bleeding slightly but all in all, it wasnt that bad.  the nurse kept apologising that I had to go through all this my first time.

The nurse told us to 'get intimate' that evening and the next day.  We tried on Monday night but I was too sore, and I dont think hubby wanted togo anywhere near me after seeing that contraption up there!    We did get the job done on Tuesday though.

So now I am in the dreaded 2WW.  I have the whole week off work thank god, so I am chilling out as much as possible.  I have a bad back - I cant decide whether its cramps or a general bad back.  Also my nipples are soooo sore, but they were before I even had the IUI, probably due to the Gonal F and HCG so I will not get too worked up yet!  Besides, Im only 2 DPO so Im not realistically going to be having any symptoms yet!

I have been happily surpised about the progeterone pessaries. I had heard a lot of scare stories, but they have been fine for me. I have been using them rectally though, it just felt easier - I never thought Id say that!  

So now I am just thinking positive thoughts and praying that this has worked and I have at least one fertilised egg travelling down my tube as we speak.  Got to keep reminding myself that its pointless testing early as Ill probably get a false positive, so i must behave and wait until 29th November. 

In the meantime I wanted to say congratulations to all the recent BFPs and good luck to everyone in the 2WW and about to have their IUI.  

Ooh and Shelly and Mrs Doris, we are cycle buddies   for us all.


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Looks like 3 of us are testing same day. lets hope its 3      

Has anyone heard from Rungirl as not seen any sign of her since she posted about her negative result. Hope she is ok.

Loola my cervix decided to hide away too as it was pointing downwards apparently, hurt a bit when the sister was trying to correct it for basting. I think i must be lucky as I never get any pain after basting just some brownish discharge a few days after basting last month.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Shell x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

VIF - Good luck with sadie and make sure you DONT lift anything heavy!!! also I'm sending    just in case.  As for my medication I have a low AMH but was on Gonal F as I responded very well when undergoing IVF so they put me on the smallest amount of 37.5 the first time and I over responded, 2nd time and when I had the BFP I had the same amoung of GOnal F but also took metformin as this helps if you have pcos (as I do) that time I had 2 good size follies and possibly 1 more.  This time same treatment as 2nd time but had 3 large follies with another 2 looking likely to be get to over 16 before basting so had to abandon.  The plan in Jan will be to keep taking the metformin but also to have 37.5 gonal f everyother day and see how I get on.  So   that all will be well and I'll at least get to 2ww. 

Shell, loola, and MrsDoris - good luck and   to all of you. 


Missy - looks like we might be cycle buddies as I should (fingers crossed) be back on track 6th Jan.

To everyone I've missed hope all is well. 

Moo.x


----------



## Missy123

Mina-Moo - sorry you had to abandon it again that is such a horrible thing to go through and hope you are staying positive, it would be great if we were cycle buddies and hoping things are back on track for both of us to go again in january. The only positive thing with having to wait is that we get christmas off so we are free to have a drink if we want one!
Wishing us both loads of luck with our next cycle.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all staying positive on your journeys!
Missy xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Mina:  pcos is a real pain in the bum!  I have it too and that's the reason for my highish amh levels.  Your overstimming and unpredictable response (even on the same dose) is probably due to your pcos too, even though your amh levels are low.  I've heard that Metformin is good...I used to take it as the doc said it would help with my weight but I haven't taken it for tx purposes.  I really hope and pray that the follicles grow nicely on your next cycle.  It must be soooo frustrating to get so far and then have to abandon.  

MrsDoris and Loola:  Well done on your bastings and good luck for your OTDs!

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry I don't have much time to spend on FF lately - feel like I'm being really rude but it's so hard to find the time to keep up and do personals.  But I hope everyone is doing ok.  Good luck to all of you with OTDs approching......mine is next Wed arrrrggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

VIF - good luck for wednesday    that it's worked this time.x x

To everyone else hope all is ok, xx

Moo. x


----------



## mrsdoris

Thanks everyone for all your   - it really helps no end.  
I am sending lots of it back to all those waiting for their BFPs - IT WILL HAPPEN X  

No symptons as yet but suppose its only been 3 days ha ha 

Only a quick check in as have lots of work to do this evening and have to stop lurking on FF so much!

Sending love and   to everyone 
Mrsdoris x


----------



## Loola

hi everyone  Just wanted to check, I have really sore boobs, but I have done since before I even had the trigger shot. I thought that this would have stopped by now though. Then I read that the pessaries can cause sore boobs so Im disappointed now - thought I may be having some ultra early (twins?! triplets?!) symptoms. Does anyone else get sore boobs whilst using the pessaries?

Other than the sore boobs I am feeling completely normal. I get the odd twinge in my left side, which I want to believe is my fertilised egg/s moving through my tubes and into the uterus. I dont think its quite possible to be _that_ intune with my body though 

Thinking positive thoughts anyway - I have to, my hubby quit his job on Tuesday and I had a backdated elec bill for almost £2k today, dont think I can handle much more disappointment


----------



## VenusInFurs

Loola:  Yep it'll be the pessaries.  I changed to Crinone Gel as the pessaries gave me bad thrush but I've still got boobs like footballs - solid, sticky out nipples and very very sore!!  Happened on every cycle so it's defo the progesterone support.  You won't get any pg symptoms which is a bummer coz the 2ww is driving me mad - I just want to know!!!! GRRRR


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

I've been doing some research on HPTs. I know most of you don't support the idea of early testing but I personally don't see any problem with it if you can cope with seeing negative results at first (which confirms that the trigger shot is out of your system). So for those of you who like to test early I've found a really sensitive test in Home Bargains that detects HCG levels as low as 12.5mIU and can be used from 5 before af is due (based on 28 day cycle which equates to 10dpo). Most of them are 25mIU so I thought that was really good and it's only £3.50 per test.

There's also a website I came across with some interesting info on HPTs.
http://www.peeonastick.com/

Hope everyone's ok!

Emma  
/links


----------



## Missy123

Scan went ok today, they aren't worry about the cyst and don't think it will hamper my tx but want me to wait for 2 more AF's before i go again. It wasn't abandoned because of the cyst but they think i had my own surge of hormones that overrid the meds and made everything crash. Well they know better than us they see it everyday so i may be on higher dose of buserelin next time around to stop it happening again. (fingers crossed). 
I'm off on a mini break on Sunday for a couple of days so anyone testing good luck and     for you all.
Missy xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi VIF

I will have to get some of them £3.50 tests in ready. I hate having to pay the price for clearblue.

Not long for you now. fingers crossed & lots of       for you.

Shell x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Shell - since my post I've been told that cheapy tests can be a bit unreliable.  But First Response is a good brand and also test levels at 12.5mIU and are on offer on Lloyds online for £7 pack of 2.  May be the same price in the shops and I'm sure you'll find them cheaper again on Ebay!


----------



## gibs

Venus/Shell - I found the cheapy tests all detected my bfp OK, but the lines never got very dark, which got me worried at first, and then I shelled out for a clearblue and got a line so strong it was dazzling! So I think the cheapy ones are definitely useful, but don't panic if the lines don't get darker! First Response gave me a faint but definite line at 12 dpo, and a really good line at 14 dpo if that helps. I think you can tell how many sticks I've been peeing on lately    
x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Gibs - how you doing?  Did you test before 12dpo?  Just wondering if you got a neg result on day 10 or 11 or was day 12 the first test?


----------



## gibs

Venus - 12dpo was the first test I did this time - so I did have a couple of days of wondering if the trigger shot could still be hanging around! I'd tested as early as 11dpo on previous cycles though and got a negative, so I was fairly sure it was the real thing.
I'm doing great thanks - got the first stirrings of morning sickness over the last couple of days - very reassuring, but a bit bleurgh!
Wishing you tonnes of    for Wednesday
x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thank you!!!  Oh gawd - morning sickness sounds awful.  I hope you don't get it too bad.  My best mate has been suffering and I'm dreading that part of pregnancy.  But it's a small price to pay after all this effort I think!!


ASTRAL:  Are you still reading this thread?  I remember you ordering a batch of tests and testing early!!  What day did the first feint line appear?  I'm going stir crazy and I'm only on day 9!!!


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
well have decided to forgo xmas presents and do another IUI this month before christmas. Have started as a Tupperware demonstrator to help me finance these treatments!. So had a scan onCD10 on friday and one lead follicle size 11mm so still small willprobable be besting on tuesday/wednesday. Have not yet told DH yet!! am dreading it as he is sick of being skint all the time. But Iam so concerned about my age that I cant wait til March to do this!. So blood tests on monday to check where I am out. HAve booked review on Dec 13th just in case. No clomid this time all natural and fingers crossed DH sperm count back to normal. Am banking on doing a few more of these as long as I can sell heaps of tupperware to fund it!!. Am hgoing to buy a test kit at $35 this month so I will know for sure what is going on.
Anyway - lets hope santa brings us the best present ever!!
All the best
Lillybee


----------



## Clare the minx

Not been on for a while but just feeling abit blue today.My brother rang me tonight to tell me his wife is pregnant they got confirmation from Dr today this will be his 4th child-he's got one by his very first girlfriend who he hasn't seen now for 10 years,another one by his ex-wife who he does see every weekend,one and another on way by current wife and I am GUTTED.Sat here drowning my sorrows in a bottle I'm afraid-Doesn't help as I'm going through a rough patch with other half-to be honest this rough patch has been about 6-8 months now.He comes home from work drinks some cans falls to sleep I wake him up to eat his tea,he goes back to sleep I wake him up again to bathe our little boy then he'll stay awake till he's in bed then falls back to sleep till I wake him up to tell him I'm going to bed then he'll stay up till 1-3a.m drinking and come to bed then pester me fro sex!He'll even spy on me when I'm bathing and at the mo the thought never actually having sex does not appeal to me.
It's frustrating as my family see's how he's being and want better for me and right now I don't know what I want(bar another child)anymore I do love him but don't know if I'm in love with him anymore the only thing I do know is I love my son dearly.So I just wanna pack my packs and get away right now but can't as I have my little boy who I'd never leave!
I know I'm lucky because at least I've got a child but that doesn't make the longing or wanting any easier!Sorry for the rambling guys guess I just need to get it off my chest and yes I have talked ti other half about how I'm feeling and all he says is I do love you which doesn't help plus we're trying to do an exchange but the lady we're doing it with is a nutjob!Anyways enough of me rambling now glad to see there's been some more BFP on here and hopefully there will be alot more to come.
Love to you all.xxx


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone,
I hope you are all ok. I have gone bck through the last few pages to try and catch up.
Gibs congratulations, really pleased for you.       
I am in limbo land at the moment. Gutted that 2 IUI's didn't work and have just been referred for IVF. The hospital I have chosen does not have a waiting list and are booking appointments for mid December. I have put a wee bit of weight back on so need to get 7lbs off sharpish to get my BMI down as soon as possible. Fingers crossed.
xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

OMG I'm shaking:


----------



## TQ

OMG!!  Just catching up on my phone so can't write much but YAY! Knew it was your month! So happy for you!! Tested Thursday to check ovitrelle was gone - which it was - but DP won't let me test properly till OTD on Tuesday. Might use this as leverage although will be beyond stunned if it's worked as I'm ill again with streaming cold! Never ill and then ill twice in one month!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

*to Clare*

*Venus* wooooo Congratulations on your "BFP" I am sooo pleased it worked for you. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Just worked out how to do these so thought I would send you some Venus


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw thanks girls - we're sooooo happy.  Really can't believe it!!  It's my mother's birthday so I rang her at 7am to say Happy Birthday Grandma!!  She said it's the best birthday prezzie ever!  

TQ:  My OTD isn't until Wed but I couldn't resist.  I've done one every morning since Thurs so I know the HCG was gone.  I really hope you get good news too so we can go to the bumps boards together - sending you loads of luck            


Does anyone know which of the FF due date calculators is the most accurate?  I've entered my iui date as the ovulation date and it says due 3rd Aug but when I enter my af date in LMP it says 9th Aug.  How do I know which is accurate and why do they vary so much?


----------



## shell4roy

yyyyaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy venus i am so happy for you. the run of   continues. I just hope it continues for a good while yet so I will get 1 too       

Shell xxxx


----------



## TQ

Gave in and tested too but nothing. Although DP is convinced there's the faintest line I think its more of a ghost line. Only used internet cheapie test so seems likely. Will test FMU tomorrow but not expecting any change! Call the pee stick police ! Look what VIF has started LOL


----------



## VenusInFurs

OMG I take full responsibility!!  I used a Clearblue Digital so didn't have to squint for a line - go get one quick!!!  And sending you LOAAAAAADS of luck that it IS a BFP!!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

First       VIF I'm so pleased for you both.  

Clare -    I know that this journey can be so stressful and puts pressure on relationships.  Good luck with speaking to DH and remember you can always off load on here. xx

TQ- Step away from the pee sticks   but I understand the temptation, I've only once lasted to OTD and that was when I had the BFP so next time I'm going to hold out in case its lucky. xx

Gibs - hope you are taking care and hope the MS stays away. xx

Lillybee, Jooley, W&D,Shell,missy, loola, mrsdoris and anyone else I've missed hope you are all doing ok?

Love to all
Moo. x


----------



## Loola

Oh  wow Venus!    soooo happy for you    Brilliant news.  Do you feel any different this month? did you have any suspicious that you were or is it too hard to tell this early - you are using the pessaries too right? so I suppose its hard to know whats caused by pregnancy/pessary? 

So pleased for you. Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months  

Best of luck TQ, hope it is a BFP, internet cheapies are rubbish, I hope you get a better positive on another test in the morning  

Claire    bless you, I hope it all gets sorted out soon.

Thanks Moo for thinking of me   I am fine, feeling a little crampy today, probably just the pessaries though.  5DPIUI today.  Really praying for an implantation bleed as all possible 'symptoms' could be caused by the pessaries.  Saying that so could spotting.  I guess Im just going to have to be patient! 


So the HCG shot is usually out of your system by 10/11DPO? Ill probably test in 5 days then to seeif I get a negative.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks girls - still hard to believe tho!!

Loola:  No I don't feel any different.  I'm using Crinone Gel so symptoms are the same as the pessaries but not so bad (eg, boobs are sore but nowhere near as sore as they were on the pessaries).  The only odd thing, which may be a coincidence, is that I've been eating pickled onions and shallots - something I've never liked in my life!  I went shopping for nice pickles and ate half a jar then I went online looking for nice posh pickled shallots!!!  My friend seems to think it's a craving (she's pg too and just told me she's been getting through a jar of pickled gherkins a week) but I think it's way too early for that.  May just be the hormones tho!  But no symptoms.  Nothing different.  Unless of course the less sore boobies was a symptom rather than due to the different progesterone support!

Mina:  After what happened to you I promised myself I wouldn't get too excited but it's soooo damn hard.  I hope you have your dream soon!


----------



## hasina

VENUS                          im sooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooooo happy for u hun............  it gives all the other ladies hopes as well hun........... take it easy..... xxxxxx

TQ goodluck hun.... hope u get BFP ......... xxxxxx

GIBS hope ur doing ok... and taking care of urself xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi to all the ladies and lets just hope that we all get bfp whatever stage we are all at.....   xxxxx


----------



## gibs

Venus I'm soooooo happy for you!!!     - I was so hoping that it was your turn this month! For the due date calculator using the date of iui for ovulation will be most accurate - the lmp date is based on you having a 28 day cycle and ovulating on exactly day 14, which is why you get different dates.

Funny what you're saying about less sore boobs this month - for my bfp cycle mine were a lot less sore than previous months, I just assumed I was getting used to the pessaries, but who knows? I had a mad craving for salted anchovies on the Thursday night before my bfp too, had to go on a mad mission to the supermarket to get some, then next morning there was the line on the stick - so maybe you can get cravings that early!  Now you relax and enjoy this as much as you can - the rollercoaster continues, but nothing can beat the excitement of the extra line on the pee stick (well, I guess having the actual baby at the end of it all probably will, but I haven't got that far yet    )

TQ - hoping you get a better result with fmu tomorrow   

Clare - sorry to hear you're having such a hard time at the moment, can't offer any advice i'm afraid, just   

Jooley - great to hear you won't have to hang around too long to get started, best of luck with the weight loss  

LillyBee - hope you get a lovely bfp xmas present and the tupperware doesn't drive you too  

Hello to everyone else!

Gibs x


----------



## jooley

Emma, I am so so pleased for you both. 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Thanks ladies for your replies and    think I need them at the moment.Told him about sister-in-law being pregnant and all I got was well you said you thought she might be pregnant and that was it,I got no   or ahh babe I know this may be hard for you.But told him two weeks ago we've got till end of jan to sort this out else it's over as carn't keep going like this.It's hard as we've been together 12-13 years now as we got together when I was 19 so spent half my life with him and I really don't want to hurt him but at the moment it just isn't working for either of us I'm not getting the emotional support I need and he's not getting the sexual side that he needs!Ahh well we'll see what happens.
VenusInFur-CONGRATULATION that is amazing news and am so happy for you.Third time was the charm for you.And goes to show you the basting timing can work at 36+hrs past basting so ladies we have to just rely that our clinics know what there doing else to be fair they wouldn't still be in business.

TQ-Good ;uck with the testing tomorrow and    you get a BFP!

Also good luck to anyone else due to test soon and for those who get a BFN I am soo sorry and I'm    your time will come very soon.

Love to you all.xxxx


----------



## mrsdoris

VIF - congratulations! that is wonderful news and really made me smile   A sumer baby how exciting. 

Lets hope that it continues with the rest of us........ 

Good luck TQ for that early morning test tomorrow......I'll be thinking and   for you.

AFM, am feeling pretty c**p today, I have had lots of crampy AF like pains all day after they started last nite   am feeling really emotional and irritable - much like normal PMT. Poor dh2b has not even managed to breathe right today which then makes me feel really guilty cos he is just as much in this as me! I am rollercoastering today between hoping that it's worked and then convincing myself that it hasn't.  I promised myself I wouldn't do this but its probably cos I have been so busy with work this week and tired in the evenings and this is the first chance I have had to stop and take it all in.  Sorry for the ramble just feeling all over the place at the min.

Fab news again VIF - sending lots of   to everyone else 
Mrsdoris x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Clare:  I'm so sorry I overlooked your post and then went and announced my BFP.  It must've looked so selfish.  I only just read back over what I'd missed.  It sounds like things are not good at all in your relationship at the moment.  Your other half is not showing you the respect you deserve and he needs to be kicked into touch!  And you're not a piece of meat so don't allow him to treat you that way (men hey!).  I have no right to judge from the outside but I really feel for you because I know how lonely life can feel when things are bad and you just can't talk to anyone about it.  It's sometimes easier to say nothing!  Do you think the stress of tx has brought this on or do you think things would be like this anyway?  I'm not asking for you to answer me but for you to think about the answers to yourself.  Would your other half make the effort to talk to you seriously about things - without alcohol?  He needs to know exactly how he's making you feel and he should tell you why he's coming home and slobbing on the settee with his cans.  How can he expect you to have sex when there's no respect, emotion or affection?  I'm sure there are times when you're happy or you wouldn't still be with him so I hope it's just a rough patch that you can get through.  Me and Cerys have been through some awful times (both within our relationship and from external things affecting the relationship) but this past year has been great.  We can rub each other up the wrong way and she's not as affectionate as me so that sometimes causes issues but overall we're happy and love each other and want things to work.  Money is causing a lot of stress at the moment so this BFP is a bit scary in that respect.  Have you thought about speaking to a counsellor?  Not for them to analyse you or anything but just to have someone to listen to things and guide you to make the right decisions.  I know you probably have friends to talk to but sometimes it's easier to talk to a stranger.  I really hope you can work through it.  And ask your hubby if he'll limit the number of nights he drinks!!  I personally don't see the need the alcohol but I know most people have a different opinion - Cerys would be one of them LOL!  Maybe make a date for you to spend some time together - arrange a babysitter and go for a meal in a nice restaurant.   

MrsDoris:  I'm sorry you've been feeling down too    I've been like that on every cycle.  I hope you feel a bit better tomoz


----------



## TQ

6am test this morning was a very definite nothing so going to keep taking the progesterone today and tomorrow morning and will test again Tuesday morning to follow protocol but will start back on EPO on Tues and hope AF comes quickly so I can get the next cycle in asap.  Disappointed obviously, but not surprised - being so ill just before ovulation really didn't bode well so it blatantly wasn't meant to be. 

Just hoping for a fantastic Christmas present now!!!   

Sorry for me post and lack of personals - just wanted to update so you knew.  Thanks for all the good luck wishes, will store them up for next month if it's ok?!!   

Will catch up properly later
x


----------



## gibs

TQ - I'm really sorry hon    - wishing you tonnes of   for next month, and really hoping santa brings you a bfp  
Take care
x


----------



## Loola

Sorry it was a BFN TQ   Hope Santa is keeping a special present for you.

MrsDoris - I am in exactly the same boat as you, going through all the same feelings, thinking I could be, then thinking im definitely not, when its too early to be anything yet really!  I have had 44 months of rollercoaster rides, but this is definitely the worst.  I suppose for the last few years I havent expected a BFP to happen, but now there is an actual chance.  
I had a really crampy day yesterday but they have subsided now.


----------



## Jodie K

Hi, Just a few quick notes:
VIF: Big Congratulations to you, have you got the date of your 1st scan? 
TQ - Sorry hun, hope you ok, just try to keep your chin up and positive thoughts for the next cycle!! You'll hopefully be cycling with me, as I'm hoping AF will turn up Wednesday/ thursday.  Lets hope we both get a super good xmas pressie!!   
Claire - Sorry your going through a bot of a bad time, only advise i can offer is to speak to your other half and tell him how your feeling and how serious it is!! I think you said to me before that you like to spend one day each month to do something special, maybe you should do something together, maybe go away for a little break, and try to have some quality time together.  Maybe things will get easier when you start your next cycle, and you both have something to focus on/ be optimistic about.  I know its hard when others get pregnant, but on the positive side, you'll have another niece or nephew to love!! Big hugs to you tho   .
Gibs - hope your doing ok - just think the MS is a positive sign, I'm sure you would be worrying if you werent feeling sick.   
Big Hugs to everyone else   xx


----------



## Clare the minx

Thanks all for being so kind to me as I really do appreciate it.Tried talking last night but he fell asleep!My brother said to his ex-wife I was the one person he was dreading telling as he loves me so much and he knows that though I will be happy for him I will also be upset.My brother was always there for me as a kid even though he was older-he always looked out for me and let me join in if he was playing games.I am so very happy for him just wish it had been so easy for me as well but this is my life and I will make the best I can of it.Am going to phone clinic in morning and tell them I'd like to start IUI again in jan not dec as I'd be downregging over chrstmas day and I think it would may distract from christmas and I want to make it as fun and enjoyable as possible for my little man!

TQ-Sorry you didn't get a BFP today and hoping you get your much wanted fro christmas present this year!

Fot those due to test soon PLEASE TRY and I do mean try not to read too much into symptons as sometimes I think we look for them soo much that our bodies start to display those symptons and I do know how hard it is just to carry on like normal.But try and stay positive.


----------



## VenusInFurs

TQ:  I'm soooo sorry you've tested negative so far.  I really hope it'll change by tomorrow but if it is going to be a negative this time I wish you all the luck in the world with the next cycle


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Just a quick one from me hoping that you are all well. 

TQ - so sorry hun,    . xx

Love and hugs to all. 

Moo. x


----------



## hasina

hi ladies hope every1 doing ok.....whatever stage u at..
TQ how are u hun? dnt worry hun  maybe it was just not ment to be specially when u where unwell....hopefully things will turn out better next round xxx

the clinic asked me to do pregnancy test even though my cycle was abandan which still has turned out bfn ... which was there fault for me to miss my surg day.. but anyway lets see what happens this cycle as i am dreading it that tommorow will be my day2 and i need my clomid.. email the clinic to get back to me that was around 4.15...  im just thinking should i just make the trip to the clinic... and get a nurse or dr to prescribe it? 
see they keep making silly mistakes.. i keep running around for them....  i most will do... 

mini-moo hope ur ok...


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening all,

I thought things had gone quiet and the realised we'd moved - doh! Need to catch up on everyones news but most of all congratulations Venus!!! So good to see a BFP as keeps us all going and reminds us we might all get that happy result at any time! So happy and pleased for you.

  to everyone else whatever stage of treatment you're at - will have a good read through and catch up with everyone now I know where you are - hee hee!!

AFM - after the abandoned cycle, i'm on my natural break but they've been scanning me to see if they could do a natural IUI this month or not from the left over side effects of the meds. So far they've found a leading follicle and i'm using my ovulation kit daily to see if we can pinpoint a good time for the IUI procedure so just waiting at the moment. Have everything crossed we can do a natural IUI rather than miss a cycle completely but I know what a rollercoaster ride this can be so trying not to get too hopeful!

One question - i've been prescribed progesterone pessaries for this cycle and wondered what I can expect from them? Side effects etc?

  to all xxx


----------



## Loola

Clairey, I have been using progesterone pessaries, and they have been less horrid for me than I expected.  I have had sore boobs since before the IUI, presumably because of the Gonal F and HCG, but this has been continued presumably because of the pessaries.  I have been using mine up the back passage, really not as bad as I expected, once they are in you cant really feel them.  However, I have found it harder to go to the loo properly, and when I do go it can cause stomach cramps.  (and leaves some odd looking creamy coloured stuff in the loo   left over wax or whatever I suppose). 

Today I look about 6 months pregnant, my tummy is solid and round.  Not sure if thats because of the pessaries, pre AF bloating or what.  I have also had some cramps over the last day or so, this again could be the pessaries, could be natural.  

I am 7DPIUI today, and I tested. For scientific purposes only I promise! I wanted to see if I would get an HCG fake BFP. I didnt it was a BFN, on a Tesco test. I have bought 4.  So if I have a BFN today, that must mean the HCG is out of my system now, any BFPs after today, should be real    Im not going to test again til 29th November though I promise!


----------



## TQ

OMG!! BFP this morning  

Used Clearblue test and it came up straight away. Thought it was wrong as I'd just wiped and it was a bit watery brown (sorry TMI) so went off for the specified 5 mins but came back and it was even stronger! Woke DP up and she agreed. Excited but nervous due to the spotting.   it's a sticky!


----------



## hasina

Tq omg congrats Hun soooo happy for u....xxxxx Tq just a quick question I'm on day 2 today and have not been given my clomid do u think they would giv prescription if I was to go in? They making mistakes they should of have this ready for me.. Awwwww I'm sooo happy for u hun just take it easy


----------



## TQ

Thanks hasina.

Definitely contact them straight away to ask them for the prescription - if they said you should start on day 2, you need it today!  Good luck!

Claire - sorry you're having such a hard time with DH.  It's hard to comment when we don't know you, but is there any chance that he could be struggling with the fertility issues too and just not dealing with this very appropriately?  I know men often internalise emotions and use other behaviours to communicate that they're hurting.  Whatever his reasons, I really hope he will start to be more sympathetic to how he's affecting you and you can work to find a solution that works for both of you.

mrsdoris - sorry your hormones are making you so emotional.  Haven't had time to check back and see how far along you are, but extreme hormonal emotions must mean something's happening!      

loola - same to you as well - hope the bloating subsides soon.  I've been doing the same with the pessaries - much less messy and side effects seem less extreme.  Keep     that those pee sticks go positive in the comings days!

Jodie K - hope AF comes soon for you and you can get cycling for Christmas - would be lovely to have some Christmas BFPs!  Good luck!

Clairey - sounds promising for a natural cycle for you.  Got everything crossed things keep going well.  As loola says, the pessaries cause some side effects that can be similar to approaching AF - some people seem to get them, while others don't.  But they can cause real confusion when you're hoping for a BFP and symptom spotting.  I have had weird twinges in my left boob which I've been putting down to the pessaries, but now wonder if it was actually more of a pregnancy symptom - my left boob was the dominant one last time and when breast-feeding (old wives will predict a girl!).  

AFM: well after this morning's massive surprise, I've emailed the clinic to report it and the minor spotting and mild cramping and will see what they suggest.  Will get some more expensive pee sticks today though so I can test again tomorrow morning.  So excited i just want to keep crying and/or grinning, but at work and have a big management meeting in just over an hour that I take minutes in (for 3 hours!!) so have to reign it all in!  For the symptom spotters - apart from the boob twinges and the odd twinge around my right ovary (even though the LHS was dominant), there's been nothing unusual - apart from the fact I caught a cold off DD which never usually happens!  Just hoping and praying that things are ok and I can join astral, gibs and VIF on the pregnancy boards - VIF did NHS due date calculator and it gave me EDD of 2 Aug going on LMP.


----------



## hasina

Tq iv emailed them yesterday and this morning and called them up sooo waiting Hun.. I hope they do call I really do not want to miss this cycle..just dreading now when they call me and it will be rush hour... Couldn't even go in to work today..  Don't u stress too much about ur meeting and stay cool and take it easy sooo happy Hun lol when I hear some1 pregnant I get soo excited xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

OMG  Congratulations TQ!!!!  I'm sooooo happy for you and DP!!!   

 spin


----------



## shell4roy

Congratulations TQ. so hoping this run of   continues as I am due to test on Monday.         

Good luck to all

Shell x


----------



## VenusInFurs

TQ:  I was putting the wrong date in for LMP!!!  Mine's 3rd August if I enter LMP or 2nd August if I enter date of IUI.  I used Clearblue Digital tests so maybe that's why I got my result on Sat and you had the BFN scare.  I didn't have to squint for a line but you said you could almost see one - I was so hopeful for you then.  I'm soooooo glad it changed!!!  Do you get a 7wk scan now?  Mine's on 14th Dec so that will put my mind at rest.  I bet you and DP are over the moon


----------



## Loola

TQ - soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and your DP       

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## hasina

ladies things are looking soo bright here.. Lets hope all the rest of ladies do get bfp!    well im on day2 managed to get the clinic 2hav the prescription ready. So wil be taking clomid after dinner. And lets hope i dnt miss my surg date this time round! Is any1 out there on the same cycle as me??


----------



## TQ

Yay!! Great news hasina!  Good luck for this cycle - remember to keep on at them - have they booked you in for a scan (should be around CD10)?


----------



## hasina

TQ IM RELIEVED LOL I WAS RUNNING LIKE MAD JUST SO IL BE BACK 2PIK UP THE LITTLE 1 FROM SCHOOL. And yes they hav booked day10 scan next weds! YEHH IM ON MY WAY TQ. But lets hope i dnt mis surg dat. TQ do the clinic normaly predict when i ovulate? Because this time round il b checking frm day 6,find me wierd or what but now il be ön top of things. Hope ur doing ok, u relax and take it easy and make shore u wrap urself nice and warm when u get out,now we dnt want u falling ill again. Did the clinic get back 2u? Xxx


----------



## gibs

TQ that's fabulous news!      - can't believe there's another BFP on the thread! Take it easy hon and keep on grinning, it's such an exciting time! Funny you got a cold too, I had one in my 2ww and I remember Clare saying it could be a symptom! So pleased for you  

Hasina - great to hear you've got started again, let's hope it goes much more smoothly this time! Just keep on hassling them for the information and support you need, don't be afraid to be pushy!

Clairey - good to hear you're getting a natural cycle in this month, fingers crossed for you.  I didn't get on very well with the progesterone pessaries, but everyone's different so you might find them to be absolutely fine!  I got very very tired on them, sore boobs, bloated, and then after a week or so of using them I'd get rather sore 'down there', no matter which way I used them!  Was very pleased to see the back of them after my bfp, but was happy to do anything that helped me get there!

Loola - make sure you've locked those pee sticks away   ! Wishing you luck for monday - Shell, that's your OTD too isn't it!  it's the same day as my 7 week scan so let's hope for lots of luck all round that day  

Clare - hope you're doing OK hon   

Jodie - yep, am loving the MS at the moment, it's so reassuring! It's still just fairly vague nausea though, I reckon if I start actually being sick I might go off it quite quickly   . Hope you can get started on your next cycle soon  

Gibs x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Gibs:  I'm 4wks today and wondering when this dreaded MS is likely to hit!!!  Hope I don't get it when I'm due to whelp the puppies!!  In fact, I hope I'm lucky enough not to get it at all!


----------



## nikkican

Hi

Havent been on here for a while. Have had a break from iui. I am now inthe middle of my 3rd cycle. Have had my scan today and have been told I have 4 large follies and 2 small ones. I am going to need a follicle reduction with my iui on Thursday. Just wanted to know if anyone else has had this done as I have heard horror stories and am feeling very nervous. 

Thanks!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

TQ  CONGRATULATIONS woooohoooo   

Lets hope this run of BFPs continues x


----------



## shell4roy

yes Gibs my otd is Monday. I am dreading testing just in case I get the dreaded BFN but at the same time I am trying to stay positive. Good luck with you scan, I look forward to reading all about it.

Shell x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

TQ - So happy for you.     

Nikkican - Sorry I can't help they always cancel mine when I over stimulate.  But good luck. x 

VIF and Gibs - hope you're both looking after yourselves. x 

Shell -  good luck for Monday

Hasina - Glad the clinic finally got it sorted for you, wishing you all the luck in the world   

To everyone else hope you are ok.

AFM - nothing to report. 

Moo. x


----------



## hasina

mini_moo thanx for the good luck.. how are u doing hun?xx


----------



## Jodie K

Big Congrats to TQ - and you had us all thinking it was a BFN, but you pulled it out the bag!!  

Nikkican - Sorry I cant help either, I wish they would offer the reduction at my clinic, but I always have to abandon if I overstimulate.  I'm sure it'll be fine tho, better than abandoning.  Good luck for Thursday  

Big hugs to everyone else.
J xx


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening all

Still no positive ovulation detected on my kit so still waiting!! Have a scan booked for Thursday morning to see if its all passed us by so really hoping to see a smiley face on the stick in the next couple of days so keep everything crossed for us please!!

Loola - thanks for the reply about the pessaries, i'll let you know how I get on when I get to taking them, fingers crossed I don't get many side effects! Pleased you've ruled out the HCG BFP but now step away from the pee sticks!! I look forward to hearing your news on the 29th November, everything crossed for you for another BFP!   

TQ - Congratulations!!!!    So so excited and happy for you! Thanks for the reply about the pessaries too - i'll remember not to symptom spot on them. Can't stop smiling for your news hon   

Hasina - glad you got your clomid sorted, lots of luck for this cycle   

VenusInFurs - hope you're all ok hon and the good news in sinking in, so excited for you   

Shell4roy - everyhting crossed for a good result on test day, hope you're managing to keep away from the pee sticks   

Gibs - so good to hear you're doing ok, hoping the MS doesn't stick around too long for you! Thanks for the advice with regards to the pessaries, i'll see what my body thinks of them when we hopefully get sorted this cycle (hopefully!). Whens your due date?   

nikkican - sorry hon but I was cancelled when over stimulated and now seeing if any side effects from the drugs are there to do a more natural cycle this month so can't advise you i'm afraid but hoping everything turns out ok for you   

  to everyone else and thanks as always for the support xx


----------



## hasina

CLAIREY2608  thanks for the luck.....  it must be sooo annoying waiting for surg.. i know how that feels went through it last cycle and id have missed my surg after blood test detected that i did ovulate... but that was partly my clinic  fault as they didnt look after me as being 1st time new with whole process with  iui... hope u do get it soon hun... wish u all the best...xxx

SORRY BUT CAN SOME1 TELL ME WHERE IS THE BEST PLACE TO BUY OVULATION STICKS I HAVE HEARED ITS CHEAP ONLINE BUT DONT NO WHAT SITE.. I SPENT ALOT LAST CYCLE ABOUT 40 QUID xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hasina:  I didn't need to use OPKs but I know they sell them on Ebay.  You can get Clearblue ones for cheap on there or even use some cheaper alternatives.  I have no experience of them so can't vouch for the accuracy.


----------



## mrsdoris

TQ - Amazing amazing news - I am so chuffed for you especially when it looked like it was a BFN this cycle.  Well done you!

Shell4roy - how are you doing? I know we both have the same OTD on Monday but I dont think I am gonna last til then.......am thinking of testing Sunday so that I am prepared to go and face the world on Monday. How about you? VIF whats the earliest I could test and expect a 'true' result? Hope the MS is not too bad when it kicks in.  This 2ww is agony!!

Clairey2608 - not sure about the opk's cos I eventually caved in and bought the Clearblue fertility monitor and was told off by my clinic! 

Hasina - Good luck for your cycle - and hope the clomid doesnt make you as hormonal as me!!

Nikkican - sorry cant help you as only on first cycle myself - I wish you all the best and hope it goes all ok for you.  I was also told that my clinic would abandon if I had too many follies.

Wishing everyone else good luck whatever stage you are at and lots of  
Is it really only 32 days til Christmas 
Mrsdoris x


----------



## TQ

gibs - think the cold was a symptom in that it shows my immune system was suppressed (to stop my body rejecting the fertilised egg I think??).  The sore boobs were definitely a symptom of pg not pessaries!  Got indigestion last night which was a stark reminder of what's ahead so determined to make the most of my last couple of weeks of normality (last time I really suffered!).  LOL.  Hope your MS doesn't last.  Bet you're desperate for Monday - know my scan seems forever away but is actually only 2 weeks - another 2WW!!!   

VIF - fingers crossed neither of us get MS - although it's reassuring to know the hormones are busy sorting out the baby it really isn't fun.  Was only actually sick once last time, but retching constantly and went off meat completely and found eating very difficult!  Started just before 6 weeks so make the most of feeling ok in case it doesn't last!

nikkican - sorry don't know anything about reduction but sounds like a positive thing rather than cancelling the cycle - great that you've got some healthy follies to choose from!  Good luck!  

Shell - last few days now so try and stay positive - no more reason it should be negative than it should be positive.  We all have a turn at some point!     

Clairey - very frustrating that the OPKs aren't playing the game!  Hope things change today and the scan tomorrow converts to IUI for you.  Good luck!  

Hasina - I got mine from Access Diagnostics - they are really, really cheap and often do discount offers as well.  Usually just buy the cheapies as back up to the clinic ones.  But going on the negative pg tests from there over the weekend, guess they're not quite as reliable so might be worth spending more.

Mrs doris - try and hold out till Monday - testing early just made us both sad when they came back negative, although the surprise at the positive yesterday on OTD was amazing!  But I almost stopped the pessaries on Monday as I was so convinced at the result, but something told me not to - thankfully!  Obviously if you do test sooner and get a negative, learn from my experience and don't assume the worst until OTD.    

AFM: Still in complete shock - bought some digital tests yesterday and tested again this morning - came up as 2-3 weeks which is accurate so feeling on cloud 9 still!  Clinic booked first scan for 9 December, but have asked for the next day as have to be at a big meeting that day but have booked day after as annual leave.  So can't wait to see the little bean - last time DD looked like a cashew nut in a motorcycle helmet - it was amazing!  Trying to concentrate on work is now impossible and have my performance review today which will be weird as they won't know what I do!!  LOL 

Have a good day everyone, and can't wait for some more   s next week!!!


----------



## Missy123

Well haven't you been busy while i've been gone! Congratulations to TQ and Venus that is such good news!   
Wishing you all well and thinking of you that are having a tough time lately, the girls are showing us that it is possible so bear with it.   
I'll keep reading but have no news of my own apart from a lovely few days away just relaxing and reading of some BFP's when i came back! 
Again well done and thanks for showing us it is possible and giving us all hope.    
Missy xx


----------



## hasina

mrs doris  hope ur ok and well... well to be honest i was ok with clomid with the last cycle... but mind u i had alot on my plate.. but this time round lets see what happens.. hope i dnt have any hormonal.. 

TQ yep u are right hun.. better geting the expencive 1s...which my dh totally against the cheap 1s... hope ur doing ok hun.... good luck for the scan not long... i hope my scan results turn out good as well hun..xx

missy123 i totally agree with you.. with all the bfp it gives the rest of the ladies hope... specially me lol when i hear any1 has bfp i get more excited to be honest with the big grin....

wish all the ladies get BFP SOON xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

TQ:  Oooh are you getting a 2-3 week already on the digitals?  I haven't tested since Sunday - was waiting til tomorrow to see the 2-3 week result.  So what date was your basting?  My due date is 2nd Aug going by LMP but I'm going with the 3rd Aug that comes up when I enter ovulation day (basting day - 10th Nov).  My scan is 14th Dec!!  Have you joined any bumps boards yet?  I'm not sure where to go.  I like it here as I've gotten to know so many ppl but I'm also aware of how gutting it can feel for those who haven't had a BFP.  

Hello to everyone else.  Thank you all for your lovely wishes and I really hope that there are more BFPs to come.  Who's next to test?  Sorry I never got round to sorting the list out - I found it helpful but haven't had chance to get round to it.  

Mina:  How are you?  

Nikkican:  I don't have experience of follicle reduction but please don't let the stories worry you.  I personally find IUI painful but most people don't.  My FF who've been through IVF also resport very different stories with IVF.  Some of them find it painful while others don't.  I think it's just a personal thing and I'm sure they sedate you for the procedure.  Ask if you can take some paracetamol 40mins beforehand (check in case you can't take it due to other meds they might give you).  And tell them about your worries and that you'd like to have extra sedation if you're finding it painful.  Good luck with it and I hope one of those big follies produces a lovely likkle babba for you!


----------



## charlie321

Just catching up and again there's amazing news!

Venus and TQ - CONGRATULATIONS!!        . I bet you are both over the moon and so excited. Good luck for the rest of your pgs   .xxx

Venus - wow, you've got a house full of little ones to look forward to now! So happy for you   .xx

AFM: not a lot going on for me but I'm off to NYC for 3 nights next week which is really exciting as I've been starting to get a bit down again about ttc etc. Hopefully when I get back and check up on you all there will be even more bfps.   

Charlie


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hey Charlie!!!  How's likkle Gonzo?  Yep, it's gonna be a mad house!  I may decide not to keep a show pup afterall, depends on how many eggs fertilised (I had 3 follies so a bit worried there)!!  I hope you have a fab time in NYC!  It'll be a great distraction from ttc.  It can be really difficult on times, even when we think we're coping ok.  I had times when I thought it would never ever work but it worked for me, TQ and Gibs so it'll work for you one day.  I hope it's soon


----------



## TQ

Venus, I basted the day before you but putting LMP gives me 2 Aug too so looks like we can ride this one all the way to the end together!!  Totally forgot about the pups - how exciting to have that to look forward to soon too!

Not ventured onto other boards, but assume the best place is the waiting for early scan one - maybe we could go over there together!!  Hope your test tomorrow (isn't that OTD?!  ) shows what you're expecting (or more    ).  Good luck!

Charlie - so glad to help provide some positive energy to you all - really hope that the rest of you can join us soon - PMA goes a long way here!!  Have a great time in NYC - sure it'll be beautiful at this time of year (if cold!).


----------



## nikkican

Hi

Thanks for all your replies about the follicle reduction. I am super nervous for tomorrow, but expecting the worse so hopefully will not be as bad. Am going to have a chat to the nurses first I think as I have only got 4 large ones and 2 small ones so I think they will only remove 2 and as it's my 3rd cycle I would rather take the risk I think! I'll have to wait and see what they say.

Nice to see some good news on here for some of you. Keeps me positive and reminds me that this is for a good reason!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Sorry I have not posted for ages - life has been busy busy.

So, there's been loads of activity on here recently.  Firstly, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS   to Venus and TQ!

TQ - you must be so pleased - and I am really impressed that you predicted Venus's BFP too!  I'm also pleased that we "persuaded" you to carry on this month despite being ill   .

Venus - well done to you too!  And great timing with Sadie being pregnant as well.  How exciting     .

Also, to Gibs - if you are still reading - good luck for your first scan!  We're doing very well on here with BFPs at the moment.  Long may it continue   .

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those in the middle of treatment or on 2wws.  Sorry for very limited personals but I have about 7 pages to catch up on to find out everyone's news   .

AFM, after my BFN a couple of weeks ago, I can't afford any more IUI for the foreseeable future   .  I've also just turned 43 so I'm now officially "old"     .  So I'm on the DHEA - no noticeable side effects but I have only been taking it about 10 days - and I'm going to carry on with AI for a few months and see what happens.  Might have another go at IUI in early spring if my AMH has improved, otherwise it will be natural IVF or donor eggs/embryos or give up.  We'll see...  I'll still lurk around on this board though to see how everyone else is getting on   .

B xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Bethany: Happy belated birthday!! I'm sorry you can't have more IUI for now but wish you loads of luck with AI and hope we see you get a BFP soon!

Nikkican: It's normal to feel nervous - just try not to worry too much and it'll all be over pretty soon. Then you'll be on your 2ww!!! Good luck for the basting!!

TQ: Yeah, I was looking on that board. We should go over and introduce ourselves!! I tested yesterday as I was feeling like af was imminent and I had the 2-3wk result - I was so chuffed!! So I know hcg is rising! Have you been having funny pains in your tummy...similar to af pain? I was a bit scared by it yesterday and constantly knicker checking but it's eased today. Rang my best mate who's also pg and she said it's normal. I didn't think I'd feel a thing for quite a while yet!

*So, to all you symptom spotters* - I feel very much the same as I did on my BFN cycles. AF pains, that feeling that I'm about to come on, but I'm also weeing an awful lot. I think that's only noticeable because my bladder is feeling a bit tender. Maybe it's the start of a water problem so I'll be glugging water all day - but my mate thinks it's just normal for my stage of pregnancy. My boobs were not as sore this time around but I changed from pessaries to crinone gel so that may be the reason. So, I suppose overall we can't really rely on our bodies to give us an indication - it's just a matter of waiting til testing day.


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone, got a bonus afternoon off so time to do a catch up!

nikkican - hope today goes OK for you, I've never had a follie reduction either so don't know what it involves, but hope it is much less bad than you're expecting!  

clairey - due date is either 17th or 18th July depending on which calculator I used! Think it can all change after scans anyway, and it seems a bit impossible to imagine at the moment - I'm just focusing on Monday's scan for now!  Have you picked up a surge yet, or are you in for a scan today? 

hasina - I found cheap ov tests in Wilco - they're just the dip tests, so you need to find something to wee into to do the tests!  I found them to be fine, but I think someone was saying they didn't get a proper dark line on the ones they had, so it's worth being aware of that if you buy the cheapy ones.

mrsdoris - how many days past iui will you be on otd? I tested at 12dpiui and got a faint line, but 14 days is much more likely to give you a result. Good luck  

TQ and Venus - I'm on the 'waiting for early scans' board, so do come and join if you fancy! There are some sad stories on there though, which can make it a bit hard to stay positive sometimes, so do bear that in mind.  I haven't joined the BFP thread cos I'm too superstitious until I've had the scan, and it's also massive with about 8 pages of posts per day and a million people!
TQ - aha, yes, the cold as a symptom of immune system drop makes perfect sense, I hadn't thought of that!  I'm avoiding anyone who sneezes like the plague now - don't want to get any bugs!  
Venus - really hope you don't get MS when Sadie's whelping, that would be unpleasant    Hopefully you'll be lucky, a lot of people don't get it at all, and I've only been getting it fairly mildly - some days are a bit yuk, but today I feel fine.  Great to hear you've got 2-3 wks on the digi now, and don't worry about those tummy pains - I had those a lot in weeks 4-5, easing off towards the end of the 5th week - think it's just the little bean settling in!

Charlie - have a great time in NYC, sounds like a much-needed break!

Bethany - yep, still here for now! Hope the DHEA gives you some good results, sorry you've had to stop the iui for a bit, but hoping you get that BFP through AI   

Hello to MinaMoo, Jodie, wishing&dreaming, Shell, Missy, Clare, Loola and anyone I've missed  

afm - I just want it to be monday NOW!!! Argh!  

Gibs x


----------



## mrsdoris

Hi all, 
well still at work and have not posted for a few days cos I decided that the best option was to plan as many things as possible for this week to make it go faster.  I have not been home early than 10pm but am absolutely shattered now and cant wait for the wknd! 

Gibs - I will be 14dpiui on otd (Mon) but am seriously tempted to test Sunday    - just so that I am prepared for going into work of course! My dh2b is adamant I should test later but I know me! I also had a phone call from my clinic yesterday to say that my day 20 blood test came back to say I had definitely ovulated! so great news but do they do that every cycle?   Thank you for all your good luck wishes they really keep me going - heres to Monday for both of us  

nikkican - hope everything went OK today? sending you lots of  

TQ and Venus - Please don't leave us!   Its so reassuring hearing your positive outcomes and experiences and obviously we are much better company over here ha ha 


Charlie - I would love to be going to NYC - lucky you but well deserved by the sound of things, have a lovely time and do LOTS of shopping!

shell4roy - how you doing? how has your week been so far?

Sorry for not mentioning everyone by name but only just getting to know you.  Good luck to everyone else wherever you are with your tx and heres hoping for some more BFP's next week or in the not too distant future


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

*Mrsdoris* I am fine thanx. My week so far has been really good apart from today when I started to get some pains bit like af pains . Also like a twitching sensation on my left side but cant remember which side I had follicles so not sure if it is connected or not.

*Gibs* not long now till you have scan. I am excited for you.

*Venusinfurs* When is yout scan date? Look forward to hearing all about it.

*Nikkican* I have never had follicle reduction as \i have only ever had 1 or 2 big follicles before but I hope it all went well today.

*Bethany* I am sorry to hear that you cant afford more IUI just yet & I will keep everything crossed for you that you get that  with AI

Who is next to test? I know Mrsdoris & me are Monday.

AFM I have decided not to test early as I dont think I could go to work over weekend if I get the dreaded  but lots of        from me.

Shell x

Good luck to everyone at the various stages of treatment.


----------



## TQ

nikkican - hope today went well and they were able to reduce the follicles and baste.  Have been thinking about you all day so hope you're ok    

Bethany - thanks for the wishes (and the encouragement when it was needed   ).  So sorry to hear you can't afford to go again at the moment - it is so ridiculously expensive.  But I do hope that your plan works out for you - it's lovely you do at least have other options and don't have to give up entirely.  I really hope you get a BFP soon and the DHEA does its job!   

Venus - totally with you on the knicker-checking - lots of weird pains - like AF's coming, plus twinges, etc.  But the sore boobs is the biggest clue that it's all good as I never get that and it feels just like a milder version of when I was breast-feeding.  Had a look at the other board, and like gibs says, it is a bit scary, but agree it's the right thing to do.  Might drop by tomorrow as DP is getting annoyed I've nicked the computer from her!!  LOL

Gibs - thanks for the encouragement (and warning) - will see you over there soon - but will probably keep checking in here too to keep up with everyone's news!  Monday is so close now - yet probably feels ages away for you!  Started to get mild nausea now, and extreme hunger but really hoping it doesn't get any worse than this, but it's early days, so will just have to wait and see.  Hope yours doesn't get any worse.

mrsdoris - will pop over to the other boards but plan to stay here too as I know you all and want to see all your BFPs!!!  Can totally see your logic for testing Sunday - just remember that a BFN on Sunday may change to a BFP on Monday so don't be too disheartened if it's not good news.  Really hope it is though - especially as you know you ovulated!  Your week sounds mental - sensible to keep busy, but I'd be knackered!

shell - as Venus and I have both said, the symptoms seem to be fairly similar to AF - on Tuesday if I hadn't seen that big cross in the test stick, I would have been certain it was all over - very light spotting and lots of crampy AF pains, but apparently not!  Monday's not far off now, so keep away from those pee sticks!!    Got everything crossed for you!   

Clairey - how's things - any news on whether you can go ahead this month or not?  Really hoping things have worked out for you.   

 to everyone else - hope wherever you are in your cycle, it's going well.


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
well all was going well had my scan for my iui treatament on tuesday morning - perfect follicle 19mm - perfect lining all systems go... booked in for basting on wednesday. By the time i get home my head is ponding  and i have to go to bed. Woke up with temp in the 100's annd aching all over. I had to cancel my treatment!!!. I can t believe it - but I am soo glad I cancelled it as woudl have been afraid of another potential miscarriage. Plus in the afternoon I got a phopne call from the nurse to say that I had some thrush too!. so I have just saved 600 pounds. Going to have a break over xmas and try round 3 in Januray. Have decided to go back to work part tome to pay for these treatmenst as it is just getting too stressful taking the money out of one income every month which pretty much leaves us with nothing!!. Lets hope 2011 is a baby making year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Best of luck and happy xmas to you all,

Love lillybee


----------



## althorley

Hey ladies sorry for just butting in, but wondering if any of uz xan give my any advice? I had my very first round of IUI on injectables on day 14 which was 17/11. I took a preg test today (day 9) and it came back neg. Is this to early?  I had some spotting on day 7 that went away day 8, (sorry tmi) ive also had cramps and lower back ache. Since alot of uz have been through your first iui, did this happen to anyone? Im trying not to think about it, bit its really getting to me now. Any words of advice?


----------



## gibs

Evening everyone!

althorley - hello and welcome! 9 days is definitely too early, so put those pee sticks away!  I think on this board we've had someone get a positive at 11 days after iui, I got one at 12 days, but some people don't get one til 14 days or even later.  Wishing you lots of luck for testing next week  

LillyBee - oh you poor thing, hope you're starting to feel a bit better now. That must have been disappointing, but as you say, better it happened before treatment than after. Hope you have a lovely relaxing xmas, and get that bfp in the new year!

TQ - mild nausea and hunger sounds very familiar to me! Hope it doesn't get any worse for you, but it is kinda reassuring isn't it.  Mine took a turn for the worse today and was close to actually being sick, but then I discovered nibbling on oatcakes completely got rid of it! So I just need to buy industrial quantities of oatcakes now  

Shell - keeping everything crossed for you for Monday. Thanks for being excited for me too, I've worried a bit about posting too much on here in case it upsets anyone, but I really like keeping in touch with everyone here and really want to see everyone else get BFPs too  

mrsdoris - my clinic never did a blood test to check for ovulation, I wish they had as I would have found it reassuring to know! So I'm not sure whether they'll do it every time for you, or whether they'll just check once - hopefully there won't be a next time for you anyway cos you get your BFP   Good luck for Monday, or Sunday if you test early!

I'm soooo glad it's the weekend at last, getting that little bit closer to Monday now! Got friends coming over for tea tomorrow, and they're definitely going to be suspicious that I'm not drinking, but not sure we're quite ready to tell them yet - will just have to see how it goes!  Have a lovely weekend everyone,

Gibs x


----------



## nikkican

Hi all! Had my follie reduction yesterday. It wasn't half as bad as I expected. The sedative and painkillers didn't touch me, I was totally aware of everything, It was a little bit painfull but it lasted all of 30 seconds. In fact the IUI hurt more! So glad it is over. Had 4 small follies on one side which the doctor didn't touch and 5 large ones on the other side where she removed 2. So 3 large follies this time, have only had one on previous cycles, so more hopefull this time. In the 2ww now!I guess being the 3rd time around I won't be symptom spotting too much. Drove myself crazy the 1st cycle.Thanks for all the messages of encouragement

Nic xx


----------



## Mel86

Hi everyone, i havent posted on here for a while, am gonna move to ivf now! The hospital abandoned my 1st cycle of iui because they said one of my ovarys was polycystic, consultant said ivf is next step for me, we have our first appointment on 9th dec, hope waiting list isnt too long! Thanks to all of you who gave me advice and support over my treatment and good luck to everyone of you, hope everyone gets the bfp's they deserve xxxxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone!! 
Nikkican - I'm glad yesterday went well - fingers crossed you get your BFP this time - if you had 3 big follies, hopefully that is 3 targets!!  
Gibs - glad you found something to help the sickness, remember the sickness is a good sign!    Good luck for Monday (I'm a bit lost, but i assume that is your scan)  cant wait to hear all about it
Althorley - maybe try to keep yourself busy for a few days, and it'll soon be time to test   
Lillybee - shame you werent well, but as you say better than spending the money if it wasnt going to work, and lets hope you get that BFP early 2011!!  
Shell & Mrsdorris - good luck for monday  
Bethany - shame you cant do anymore IUI for a few months, fingers crossed  that the other options work for you  
Charlie - NYC will be amazing... I'm sure you'll have a wicked time  
TQ & VIF - hope your both doing ok, and hope you both keep visiting this bored, to keep us positive! 
Clairey - did you get your positive ovulation?  
Mel - good luck with your IVF  
Hello to Missy, Hasina & anyone i've missed, hope your doing ok   

AFM - I'm back on the IUI rollercoaster!!! AF arrived on wednesday, and I went for a scan this morning, all was normal for me apparently, so started injections today! going back for scan on wednesday to see if any follies are growing! really hope I make it as far as basting this time, without overstimulating or randomly bleeding!! 

Hope you all have a nice weekend!! 
J   xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

gibs said:


> I think on this board we've had someone get a positive at 11 days after iui, I got one at 12 days, but some people don't get one til 14 days or even later.


I got mine on day 10 Gibs......I hope that means twins YAY!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hey girls

Althorley:  Yep, day 9 is early.  I got negative results on days 8 and 9 with my BFP showing up on day 10.  I used a Clearblue Digital test which is quite sensitive (all clearblue are good for giving results before af is due).  However, I know my result was very early as most people I know with BFPs didn't get a result until day 12 and a few didn't get them until day 14.  I think it depends on the tests used and also on the timing of implantation etc.  Cramping and spotting are normal.  I still feel like I'm about to get af even though I know I'm nearly 5wks pg.  I know it's hard to stay away from the pee sticks - by week 2 I'm testing everyday and I don't see any reason not to - testing early is an individual decision so good luck and I hope you see a BFP soon!

Lillybee:  I'm so sorry things didn't work out with your basting!  You must be gutted but best to do it when you're feeling better.  You can relax and enjoy a Crimbo drink so good luck with a 2011 babba!  

Gibs:  Good luck with keeping your secret hush hush!!  I couldn't do it!!!  I've avoided ringing people all week just coz I know I'll end up telling them!!  Have a great time anyway.

Nikkican:  I'm so glad the follicle reduction wasn't too bad.  I had my BFP with 3 large follicles so wishing you loads of luck this cycle.  I too was on my 3rd round and promised myself I wouldn't dwell on it.  I was great during the first week but by day 8 I was going mad not knowing and started testing everyday!!  Glad I did tho as I got the early result on day 10.  Good luck and I hope you get a BFP at the end!!  Then you can start worrying if it's triplets like I am atm   

Mel:  Aw that's a shame about the IUI.  Good luck for the IVF - you'll get better odds with that.

Jodie:  Good luck with this cycle!  I hope you have some nice follicles growing   

Shell:  The scan is on 14th Dec so counting down!!   

MrsDoris:  Aw thank you!!  I'll still come and check up on you all   

TQ:  How are you feeling?  Hope you haven't started getting MS already!!  I was a bit iffy this morning but ok after breakfast.  

AFM:  I've had a terrible bard lower back since Thurs evening but thank gawd it's easing today.  Spent most of yesterday laying on the living room floor hoping it'd help.  We were a bit worried about it because I never suffer with my back and was getting twinges and funny pains but the fact it's got better today is very reassuring.  Cerys was reading up on back ache in early pregnancy and apparently the progesterone can cause it - so another symptom of the damn progersterone support!!


----------



## hasina

hi ladies hope every1s doing ok...

im not that well got chesty cough and high temp.... i hope i dnt have a problems because got day 10 scan on weds.... now dreading if i will have any follicles i feel soo poorly.... xxx


----------



## lynz26

Hi All,

Can I join you? I am currently 11DP basting on my second cycle of DIUI. 

It will be 2 weeks on 1/12 but the clinic have advised that I wait until the weekend to test. That feels like such a long time.  I would really just like to get to test as on the last cycle AF showed up on day 13.

I have not had many symptoms this time, just some pain in my hips the other evening which came and went and some shooting pains in my boobs. On the first cycle i had loads of symptoms but i think that i was noticing everything and put much of that down to my body getting used to Clomid / Ovitrelle. Very Very different this time.

Anyway I will keep you updated. 

Good Luck to you all! Congratulations on BFPs and Hugs to those who need them xx

Thank you


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,
Hope your all having a nice weekend 
Quick Question: I went for my scan on Friday, which was day 3, and my endometrium was 2mm, and the bleeding has practically stopped since then, do you know if that is normal, or if it should ALL come away? 
I'm just a bit worried, that it is stubborn miscarriage remains, that wont budge!! I wimped out of a D&C/ ERPC even though I think that would have been a "tidier" option, and concerned that it will prevent the IUI working?!? 
J xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

Hope everyone is doing well.

Jodie K  I wouldnt know if it would prevent IUI working sorry.

Mrsdoris  did you test today? If so how it was a BFP.

Venus  good luck for the 14th Dec, look forward to hearing about it.

Well I am extremely nervous about testing tomorrow in fact I am dreading it now.  I am so desperate for it to be a BFP & I have said a prayer I was given by a lady I work with everyday since basting so please God you know I am desperate for this. (im not a religious person either but will try anything            

Good luck to all at various stages of treatment

Shell x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw Shell....... I really hope it's your turn for a BFP!!  Wishing you so much luck             

Lynz:  Welcome to the thread.  You have the patience of a saint as I would've tested by now - so well done on staying away from the pee sticks.  My clinic always said to wait 16days but I never did!!  The symptoms were the same for me on both my BFNs and BFP cycles so I wouldn't pay much attention to those.  I still feel like I'm gonna get af so I guess you'll just have to wait to find out!  Good luck for a BFP    

Jodie:  I'm sorry I can't give you any advice but I hope it all goes to plan and you can get basted without any problems   

Hasina:  Don't give up hope - TQ wasn't very well before her basting and was also ill around OTD and still got a BFP!!!  Fingers crossed it'll happen for you too!!

Good luck everyone!

Just one question.......Why the hell is that muppet from One Direction wearing a Ramones T-shirt!??  I bet he's never heard a Ramones track in his life!!  Soz.....just hate X Factor but being forced to watch it as Cerys is an addict


----------



## Missy123

Shell4roy and MrsDoris - Good luck with testing today.    it's a BFP.
Good luck if i missed anyone else testing as it's hard to keep up.
Jodie K - The lowest my endo has been is 4.4 on day 4, It did go down to 1.9 on my first tx at day 10 but that was because i had another bleed. Hope that helps and try not to worry.     
Lynz26 - Welcome and congratulations on losing 4 stone i wish i could! 
   to all going for scans, bastings or on the 2ww, hope all turns out well.
I have such a pain in my left (.) and i'm nowhere in treatment so i'm putting it down to frozen nipple lol so just goes to show side effects can be down to the weather! Roll on milder weather.


----------



## TQ

Good luck Shell and Mrs Doris!  Hope you both get BFPs and keep the run of good luck on this board going!!     

And gibs if you're still reading, really hope your scan goes well today!  What time is it?

Will be back later to catch-up properly


----------



## shell4roy

Shell


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwwwww Shell - I'm so sorry


----------



## TQ

shell. So so sorry.


----------



## gibs

Shell - I'm so sorry hon, I really, really hoped it was your turn this time    I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, just take your time and be nice to yourself, and rant as much as you need to if it helps 

MrsDoris - good luck today 

Venus - I didn't realise you tested that early - I'm definitely suspecting twins now! Hope your back's feeling better - are you still on progesterone then? My clinic took me off as soon as I got the bfp, which was scary at the time, but a relief to be off those pessaries!

TQ - how are you feeling?

Jodie - I didn't think the lining completely disappeared, though I don't know, but I'm sure they would have told you if they thought there was a problem - good luck! 

Lynz - welcome! Good luck with the rest of the 2ww, not long to go now, do you think you'll hold out til the weekend? My symptoms were different on every cycle, so try not to think about it too much if you can!

Hasina - hope you're feeling better now 

Mel86 - good luck with the IVF, I really hope it brings you that precious BFP  

nikkican - glad the follie reduction wasn't too bad, and well done for getting through it all - lots of luck for the 2ww! 

 to anyone I've missed!

afm - we struggled through the snow this morning to get to the clinic, but made it with time to spare (though I wasn't half stressing!). And I'm so relieved and amazed and delighted to tell you we saw a beautiful little heartbeat in our bean (just the one, phew!). We both cried, DH more than me! It was measuring exactly right for dates as well (7 weeks), so all is well.

Thank you ladies so much for your support in helping us get this far, it has helped so much with this journey and I honestly don't know how I'd have managed without you all   

I'll probably not post so often on this board now, as I don't want to be going on about pregnancy too much, and it's all I can think about now! But I will be keeping an eye on you all and celebrating _when _you all get your BFPs, so big heaps of babydust for you all 

Love gibs x


----------



## beannebee

Hi Ladies,

Well, haven't you lot been busy while I've been away! WOW!

Just had a quick read through the last 3 weeks of posts. MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to *Gibs, Princess, Venus and TQ* (sorry if I've missed anyone but there are so many of you!!)      I am SO pleased for you all, you thoroughly deserve it after all you have been through to get to BFP!! 

Really sorry *Shell* it never gets easier does it? Sorry to all the rest of you who have had to abandon your cycle or have had BFN too. It's so hard. Please keep trying and keep  Love to you all. 

Good luck to everyone else testing today or soon.

Hi to everyone else whatever stage of treatment  and  and  to you all, sorry no personals but there seems to be too much to catch up on and I think I need to get back into the swing of things first...

Also! Welcome and hello to everyone who has joined recently. 

*AFM:* The holiday to New Zealand was brilliant, a really great way to switch off and completely not think about any of the tx or the disappointment or the next step of IVF. We had a fantastic time and I feel able to start the whole thing again now.

HOWEVER... I was born with a heart problem and had surgery for it when I was a baby, recently (before my holiday) I have been having palpitations and so went to the docs just to make sure there was nothing wrong. (I was pretty sure it was stress from all of this!) They have referred me to a consultant and got in touch while I was away because they have found an abnormality on my heart scan. I am a bit scared, but the worst thing is they have said under no circumstances should I continue with tx until they have worked out what's wrong. I asked if I should change anything else while I wait for the appointment and they said, 'Just don't get pregnant!' It has thrown me completely. All I have been trying to do for the last 3 years... I'm not allowed to do! Not that anything has been working anyway but... I couldn't think of what to do, how to deal with how I feel - scared, frustrated, terrified, confused - so I thought I'd share it with you lovely lot.

We have an appointment on 6th Dec to see our fertility consultant to discuss IVF so I'm hoping there will be a short waiting list that we can get on, so that I can get my heart appointment done in the meantime, and I'm praying that there is nothing too much wrong with me so I can continue with treatment and have my baby soon!

Thanks for listening. Don't know what I'd do without you.
Love Bee xxx


----------



## mrsdoris

Oh Shell, really sorry for your BFN today. I know how you are feeling.   

I also tested yesterday with a BFN but will re-test tomorow as my clinic said it should be either today or tomorrow OTD.  I am not sure whether I am in denial but I am firmly holding onto the small glimmer of hope that it was just because I tested too early.   I am glad I did test yesterday because it allowed me to wallow in disappointment for the whole day and my dh2b and I did lots of hugging and crying.  
Sending you lots of   Shell x 

I will post tomorrow with probably exactly the same result as yesterday  
mrsdoris


----------



## hasina

hi every1 hope every1 ok and well..

SHELL im sooo sorry hun....    hopefully it will happen next round hun... its hard to take it in just stay strong because u need to be for the next round hun xxx

mrsdoris sorry to hear but wait till 2moro hun... dont give up xxx  

BEANNEBEE welcome back... hope it goes well on the 6th hun xx

VENUS thanks for the encouragement it means alot... hows it all going with u? make shore u take good care of ur self.... i was soooo ill throughout the weekend couldnt even lift my head.. u take it easy... xxxx
P.S PLEASE DONT LEAVE US....................... 

gibs im feeling much better hun.... hope ur doing ok....  its really cold now... 
PLEASE DONT LEAVE US....... having u ladies do give us hopes and advise some of the ladies might have similar condition in there tx ... we all have our good and bad days....  im happy to hear about ur scan going well... wish me luck for my day10 scan been soo ill hope everthing turns out ok for me....xxxxx

TQ hope ur doing well hun... take it easy lol DONT U DARE THINK ABOUT LEAVING US xxxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Shell  - So so sorry   

Beannebee - Sorry you have to give up TTC for a while I really hope all goes well for you both with your heart treatment and with IVF. 

Gibs - congratulation on seeing the heartbeat it was lovely news to hear.  

Mrs Doris - fingers crossed you tested too early and that you get that good result on your next test  

Hope everyone else ok


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry I've been quiet, but I've been away to the good food show so only jsut catching up. 

Shell - I'm so sorry its so difficult.    

Mrs Doris - I'll be   that it changes by tomorrow. x

Gibs - glad the scan went well. 

TQ - Glad everythings well with you.

VIF - Hope the back is feeling better

Beannbee - welcome back and glad you had a good holiday, sorry about you news but listen to the doc's and get yourself on the mend asap.xx

Lillybee - hope you're feeling better.

Hasina - hope all is well 

Everyone new welcome

AFM - nothing to report but would like to say to all the pg ladies that it would be great if you did stay on the thread as i've found your help and advice great. 

Love and hugs to all

Moo. x


----------



## Loola

hi everyone. 

Really sorry you got a BFN Shell and MrsDoris.  I did too    I knew I would though, Ive been convinced that Im not pregnant for about a week and I was right.  Just got to pick yourself up and start again though.  I was actually more upset about 4 days ago than I am now.  Now Im ready to go again! but.... I want a few months off.  I need time for my mind and body to chill out, to be drug free, and to get as healthy and happy as possible before the next go.  

Thankfully I havent been given much time to dwell on not being pregnant, or even phone the fertility nurses to let them know the outcome today - I found the body of one of my tenants in his flat earlier. Presumably a drug overdose, but possibly under suspicious circumstances, so its been a manic and sad day. Now Im mentally exhausted. 

Good luck to everyone waiting to be basted or in the 2WW. Extra special big hugs to everyone who has recently suffered a BFN.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Loola - so sorry big


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwww I'm so sorry for all these BFNs girls.  You'll all get your BFPs one day and I hope it's really soon


----------



## hasina

loola really sorry to hear about bfn hang in the hun we will all get there one day


----------



## Bethany915

Shell, Mrs Doris and Loola - sorry to read about your BFNs.  Hope you can all take it easy for a few days and take good care of yourselves   .

Loola - how awful to find a dead body   .  It sounds like you were very practical about it - well done you!

Gibs - great to hear the good news about your scan   .  To you and Venus and TQ - personally, I love to hear the positive pregnancy news so please don't leave us!

Hi to everyone else - are you all covered in snow? (we are...)

B xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hi there Gals,

I'm Kate, and I was here doing ICSI a few years ago.  Nothing ever worked, tho, so we had a reversal.  That worked, but I'm still not PG, so trying IUI now.  Going in for my 4th basting on Thursday morning.  Quite frankly, I was just about getting to the end of the road, and started to feel a little  (no, totally) fed up of it all, and thinking of quitting...  I'm glad I popped by for a chat though, because there are success stories here, and that's what I need right now for a bit of motivation!

Best of luck to you all, baby dust and love all round!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Loola:  I missed the bit about you finding your tenants body - I was skimming through as the battery was dying!  It must've been horrible for you....I hope you're ok after such an ordeal.

Saucy:  It sounds like you've been through the mill with tx.  I really hope you get lucky on your 4th IUI   

Hi Bethany and Mina *waves*


----------



## Loola

Thank you Bethany and Venus   Unfortunately its not the first dead body Ive found in my job, I work as a Housing Officer on a pretty rough estate so there are often drug overdoses, and tenants dying.  Im almost getting used to it and thats just not right is it!  At least this guy looked peaceful, he was just watching his telly - it was pretty hard to tell that he was dead to look at him, the rigor mortis was a give away though.  Sad, as I liked him, even though he was a problematic tenant, he had a good heart, he was a son, a brother and a father and he fought for our country. 

It did upset me because I liked him, it wasnt as upsetting as the older tenant I found in August. He had been dead for about 6 weeks and well I wont go into too much detail it was too revolting.    < about sums it up.  Anyway, Im taking over the thread with non IUI related stuff now! 

Saucy - I really hope it is 4th time lucky for you   loads of good luck to you.


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you please? I have just started my 3rd round of IUI at St Mary's in London (taking Menopur injections, day 2).

I produced 3 follies on both my previous medicated IUI cycles, but no joy. Worryingly, I got AF on day 11 post basting both times. When I queried it at the start of this cycle, the doc said my progesterone levels were unexpectedly low both previous times, which would account for the early AF, but they don't know why. I don't have a deficiency on natural cycles. They won't give me prog. supplements either as they say this simply masks things rather than addresses the problem . . . . Hmmm, when I said, how would they address the problem, doc was a bit vague and said they would try to grow my follies a "bit bigger" this time. Doesn't fill me with confidence. Shouldn't they have done that anyway, or at least after the first cycle when they could see I had low prog/early AF. Has this happened to anyone else?

DP says I'm being a fuss pot and that they are trained professionals and that I should just trust them. What else can I do? Still, can't help feeling I am a small cog in a huge, grinding NHS wheel.

Also, does anyone know what happens on IUI if your own LH starts triggering ovulation before the trigger shot? I tend to ovulate early (day 11 usually, once day 10) so this might start ahead of the schedule. Doc says they override my body's own hormones with the Menopur and HCG shot, but I know my own LH still kicks in, so I'm worried I'm ovulating before the basting window. Again, am I fussing?!?! So many things that niggle . . . and hard to press people for an answer on the NHS.

Have to say, gripes aside, I generally have huge respect for the NHS and the fact that TX is available for free. it is amazing. Just hard to get answers!!

Sorry to plunge right in with so many questions!! Good to be here with fellow IUI buddies   

Hope xoxo


----------



## TQ

Hi All!!!  Sorry I've been incommunicado recently but busy busy!

Loola - really sorry you got a BFN too.  No matter how many times you convince yourself it hasn't worked, it still hurts so much when it doesn't.  I think the time off sounds like a positive move and you sound remarkably upbeat - especially considering the other things going on in your life!  I always find it weird to imagine dead bodies becoming a matter of course, but I guess in some jobs it is.  Sorry you had to experience this all the same.  Take care of yourself    

Mrsdoris - did you test again?   that it turned positive for you and you had tested too early.  Lots of      if not.

hasina - hope you're feeling better - no reason that being ill should affect things for you - I was really sick but look how that turned out!!

lynz26  - welcome!  Not long till OTD now - hope you're staying sane and not stressing too much over symptoms - they can't be trusted as are all too similar!  Lots of luck      

Jodie K - sorry I can't help on your question - never had baseline scans so don't know what's normal.  As someone else mentioned I am sure the clinic would have said if it was an issue though.

gibs - great news on the scan - it must have been so emotional, especially with the struggle to get to the clinic as well!  Such great news!!  Hope you're keeping well and the MS isn't too bad.

beannebee - glad you had a great holiday but so sorry you came back to that news.  It sounds like they have it in hand for you and hopefully the timing will all work out ok so you can start tx early next year.  Thinking of you though at this scary time    

Saucy Sailoress (great name!) - welcome and good luck for Thursday!  Yes IUI can and does work as we seem to get a BFP pretty much once a month on here which is a great stat for its success rates I would think.

Hopeandgrace - sorry you've been through it recently.  My body also played up lots when I started treatment - before I was a text book 28 day cycle, albeit with a fairly short LP of ~10days but then ovulated once at CD10 and had a very short cycle.  Your instincts are correct though - I think it is common for the clinics to treat everyone the same despite individual anomalies so don't give in the fight and let them miss your cycles.  I don't know enough about it to be able to give you actual advice on your situation but think the dr is right that menopur will delay ovulation until the clinic feels you're ready - others on here may be able to confirm this as I know they've also taken it.  Good luck!!

AFM:  Not much to report.  Still have sore boobs but otherwise feel generally ok.  Lots of indigestion though (which seems to be getting worse!) but no morning sickness so far thankfully!!  Haven't got a date for my scan yet as they only do it on Thursday mornings and both Thursdays they've offered so far I have meetings I take minutes at so can't get out of.  DP says I'm wrong to prioritise them over the scan but I really can't see how I can get out of them - I would need a really creative excuse not to be there!  My sister rang on Friday to tell me her best friend is nearly 3 months pregnant (by mistake) and the guy has done a runner!  Poor thing - but funnier that she had no idea and was bungee jumping and drinking like crazy on a holiday in Oz just over a month ago - these beans are tougher than they seem!!  Will be nice to have someone else to share the pregnancy experience with (once I can tell people anyway!).  Haven't had much snow here yet but the trains were all rubbish today so ended up working from home anyway which was a nice treat!

Hi to anyone I've missed - hope the weather isn't too bad where you are and that you're keeping well and positive!  December tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mrsdoris

Hi all, 
Just a quick update to say a definate   for me today and   this afternoon to add insult to injury! Oh well no more second guessing anymore.  Clinic dosent allow me to do back to back cycles and will miss the window for January too as they are shut for the holidays so next tx will be February all being well.....seems ages away..... 

Sorry for no personals again today but feeling really crappy so gonna tuck myself up in bed with a hot water bottle and hibernate for a few days.

I am wishing everyone currently going thru tx or waiting for test days the best of luck and lots and lots of    am sure it will all happen for us one day x 
Hope everyone else is feeling ok and not too cold........brrrrrrr

Mrsdoris


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening all,

Really sorry for the late update but we did had very good news last Thrusday when the smiley face turned up on the ovulation kit - yah!!!    Really thought it was going to happen later and then we'd miss our chance due to the weekend so can't tell you how relieved we were. So the IUI proceudre was done on Friday, still painful for me but hey, its got to all be worth it! Hubby's sample was amazing this time and so we have 91 million chances this time!! Come on 1 of you, thats all we need! 

So we're back on the 2ww and I have to say, so far i've managed not to think about it too much apart from the twice daily progesterone pessaries - joy!! Lets hope they prolong this part this time around! So, OTD will be 10th December, lots of    and   !

Hope everyone else is doing ok and managing to keep warm in this chilly weather. I will catch up on how everyones doing but I just wanted to send a big hug and say a big sorry to those with BFN's    - make sure you rest up and take some 'you' time, we're hear if you need any support xx


----------



## TQ

So sorry it didn't turn out better for you mrsdoris.  Make the most of your Christmas and New Year break and lavish lots of attention on yourself - but in the meantime hibernating with a hot water bottle sounds like a great plan!!    

Clairey - great news that all the timings worked out and that DH had a great sample.  Lots of luck for the most amazing Christmas present in the world!!


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,
Thanks for your responses about the endometrium - made me feel a bit better!  
Shell, MrsDorris and Loola - so sorry for your BFN's, I really hope your time comes soon! I hope we all gradually get BFP's!  
Gibs - congratulations on the little heartbeat!!  
Clairey - glad your basting went well, fingers crossed this is your month   
TQ & VIF - hope your both doing ok, and no morning sickness yet!  
Hope - not sure about progesterone levels, sorry.  not sure on natural LH surge either, my clinic give me injections to stop the ovulation until they want it to happen! I can imagine the NHS would be difficult to deal with, I'm quite glad I am doing privately.  Hope things go better for you this cycle tho and you get a BFP!  
Kate (saucy) - hope the IUI works for you this time around   
Beannebee - hope you can start trying again soon, and the heart thing can be quickly resolved   
Hasina - hope your scan goes ok tomorrow  
Lynz - fingers crossed you get a nice BFP!  
AFM - I have a scan tomorrow in the morning, to see if any follies are going to do their thing, hopefully not too many this time.  Although that is assuming the snow doesnt stop me getting to the scan!

Hi to Mina, Missy and anyone else i've misssed - hope your all ok.
J xx


----------



## ruby1

hello all !

well i am all set to maybe start my first cycle in Jan... not trying to get my hopes up, but still keeping positive ! and less stress from work ! I am off on a last minute holiday tomorrow, for a break as it has been a hard year all round with appointments, operations, work, loads of wedding and just ARG !!

I will be thinking of you all, Those who are going in and those waiting, saying a prayer for you xxxx


----------



## Missy123

so sorry and big    to those with BFN's this month lets    that it happens for us all soon.

hopeandgrace - My clinic thinks that is what happened to my last tx, that my own LH surge messed things up even though i was injecting buserelin to prevent it. My nurse said it happened to someone else also but they caught it in time and upped the dose. They abandoned mine but i know now that i can override the drugs so will be more aware in the future. I started bleeding the very next day. I think it is quite rare though so try not to worry about that.    

Hope everyone is ok and keeping warm, good luck to those on 2ww and going for scans or bastings and   to those who have to wait for their next tx, next year does seem like so far away i'm with you on that one but we have to be patient and hope it's worth the wait!

Glad the one's with BFP's are sticking around to help us on our journeys and give us hope. 
Please take care. Missy x


----------



## hasina

hi every1hope every1s ok and well..and enjoying the snow! Had my day10 scan dont think it looks good my follicle are around 10mm,9mm there was quiet a few. But clinic wants follicle 2be more muture.. Got scan on friday. This time around aint feelin positive at all.  1st round i had 18mm. Why am i feeling so down. Sorry2go on and on. Hope all the ladies get bfp


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Thanks everyone for your wishes - basting's in the morning, so crossing my own fingers as well now.  DH (bless him) is off watching 70s XXX videos to 'make his balls bigger'.  Don't know if it works, but he says he's doing it for the cause!!!


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Ha ha! Saucy Sailoress, that made me giggle!! Glad my DP's not the only one who has to use artificial means to keep his morale 'up' (if you know what I mean!!) Big GOOD LUCK for tomorrow     

Thanks everyone for you input on the progesterone/LH surge dilemma ... it's really helpful getting info on what other's have experienced/what's available.

Sorry for any BFN's     and     for BFP's for everyone next time.

Congrats on all those BFP's     It's great to see that it can work . . . gives the rest of us hope!! 

Sleep tight y'all xoxox


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Back from the clinic, and this time went very smoothly.  Painless, even!  This is the first time I've had a lady doctor, perhaps ladies care more...  ANyway, out of my bubble, and starting to pay attention to other folk...

Hasina - how are your follicles doing?  I'm pretty sure mine were that size at the ten day scan last time, and they upped my injections, and then they were fine.  Still didn't take, but there you go....


----------



## Astral

Hi girls... Gibs has joined the pregnancy board (sept-nov bfp's) and she told me the good news...

CONGRATULATIONS VENUS AND TQ !!!!!!!            

I'm so thrilled for you both! 

I saw peeps posting about early bfp's... I got bfn on day 8 and 9 on those cheap but sensitive internet 10iui peesticks and used another on day 10 (in the afternoon too!) and got the faintest of faint positive lines. I also 'felt pregnant' from about day 9, mentally, which is why I tested the next day. I'm having 1, so early bfp's are possible although day 10 is pretty rare for what I could tell from posts I have read. Well done on your bfp on day 11 Venus!

Sorry to all the girls who are getting bfn's... but dont give up   

Love Astral xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Astral

How's things?  How's your likkle bean doing?

I had my BFP on day 10 not 11!!!  Is it that rare then?  I'm worried it's triplets although I'll be happy with twins!

Emma


----------



## lynz26

Hi All,

Just a quick update - Unfortunately AF arrived on Tuesday so didn't get the chance to test! We're taking a break until the New Year now, as we are feeling very raw right now and don't want the stresses over Christmas. Not sure whether to opt for a medicated cycle next... but the costs are worrying us!

Any advice will be gratefully received? Thank you for your support and kind words.

Good Luck xx


----------



## shell4roy

HI all

Thanx for all your thoughts. Still waiting for AF to arrive & letter with appointment for consultation re IVF.  

Sorry to MrsDoris on your BFN too & to anyone else who had a BFN this week, just keep going as our dreams will be answered eventually.

I have joined the IUI turned IVF thread while I wait but will continue to check out here too so that I can keep upto date with everyones news.

Love & best wishes to all

Shell x


----------



## shell4roy

HI all

Thanx for all your thoughts. Still waiting for AF to arrive & letter with appointment for consultation re IVF.  

Sorry to MrsDoris on your BFN too & to anyone else who had a BFN this week, just keep going as our dreams will be answered eventually.

I have joined the IUI turned IVF thread while I wait but will continue to check out here too so that I can keep upto date with everyones news.

Love & best wishes to all

Shell x


----------



## Astral

Hi Venus..
Well I have been taking it super easy since my bfp. I didnt have much morning sickness and it was all going really well up until our 12 week scan (at 11+1, which they wierdly redated to 11+5 on the size of the baby!)...we had the nuchal screening scan and there was excess fluid on the neck - 4mm (normal is upto 2.5) coupled with my bloods they gave us the shocking and devastating 1 in 3 risk for Downs etc. I had to have a nervracking CVS, which came back all clear on Monday!! Then today there was ALOT of blood when I went to the loo... so I am booked in for an emergency scan tommorow to check the baby is ok! No bleeding since though thankily.

Soooo... take it easy, dont do too much and relax !! So far its been a little nerveracking for me


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwwww Astral - you've had a scary time the past few weeks then.  I really hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about!  Come back and let us know once you've had the emergency scan.  So the test you had to have showed that the baby is clear of Downs - is that right?  I really feel for you because I know what a scary and anxious time it is in these early days.  Good luck for the scan and I hope everythings ok with the likkle bean


----------



## Astral

Thanks Venus.. well I did have a bleed, as I have a small black hole in the placenta on the scan which they said was a blood clot, or bruise from where the CVS needle went into it. It burst when I went to the loo! Baby is fine and they said it was nothing to worry about.

Yes I'm not really enjoying being pg, its very nerve racking so far !!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Astral....I'm so glad the baby is ok!!  And there was us thinking our worries would be over once we got a BFP!  I think we have another 18 years and a few months to go yet   

I hope everything goes well for you now and that you have no more scares!


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Astral, Phew! I was worried about you after seeing your good news, then the scare. Glad it's all ok    

Hi everyone else - no time to reply individual messages just now as about to go out for a pizza with DP. Have a lovely weekend!!

Hope xoxo


----------



## Missy123

Hasina - Hope your follicles have grown now on the scan and you have a couple of nice big ones.    
Saucy - Glad the basting went well and painless, mine was also painless and done by a woman and i hope my next one is too but you won't need a next one!    
Lynz - Sorry you got your AF better luck next time it is soo hard. I don't find medicated too expensive i am doing injections and get the drugs through the clinic cost about £200 extra but depends how you respond! Take care of yourself.   
Shell4roy - Sorry IUI didn't work for you and i'm sure you will have far better luck with IVF. Keep us posted please.   
Astral - You must have been so worried, i am so glad both you and the baby are fine!   
Hope everyone else is doing ok sorry to any i have missed but am thinking of you all.   

I got my AF today and for the first time ever i was so glad so now i only need 2 more before i can get back on track! February for me!! Lets hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## hasina

Missy123 thanks 4 asking but my scan result wer rubbish! Been upset when i manage2get the ball running always sumthing goes pear shape. Folicle wer still 10mm same as day10.. But got another scan on monday it looks like it wil be abandan.. Hope ur ok hun..dont worry hun u not got long now.. X x x


----------



## Missy123

hasina - I will have my fingers crossed that they grow for you, as if the 2ww isn't bad enough it's a struggle just getting that far sometimes.   
All we can do is stay positive and hope the rest will follow. xx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi all,

Just reading Hasina's post made me wonder what the optimum size for follies for IUI actually is? Does anybody know please? Presumably they won't all be the same size right? Is one always bigger? What's the minimum size for a chance of fertilization? Thanks!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Not entirely sure, but I think 16 to 20mm is normal...


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Just a quick one from me I'm feeling so tired so I'm going to have an early night. 

Hopeandgrace - follies need to be 16 or over, but I'm not sure how big they can get I've always had a range from 16 to 19 with both IUI and IVF. 

Hasina -   that everything will be ok for tomorrow. x 

VIF, Gibs and our other prg ladies - hope you are all taking care of yourselves in the cold weather. xx

Love to all

Moo.x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,
Hope your all doing ok, just a few quick notes;
Hasina - fingers crossed you have a nice big follie tomorrow   I have had 2 abandoned cycles too, and it is so frustrating - alot of things that have to go right! 
Hope&Grace - I think its supposed to be between 16mm and 20mm too, and just one or two follicles ideally    On my other attempts a few started growing at once, and then one usually becomes more dominant.
Saucy - glad the IUI wasnt too painful for you, and hope your managing ok on 2ww, and get your BFP  
Lynz - sorry AF arrived for you, maybe just try to enjoy xmas and new year - fingers crossed you'll get your BFP early 2011.  I dont find medicated too expensive either - normally about £150, but I'm on the lowest possible dose.  I think its good that it is more controlled, and worth the money. 
Missy - fingers crossed february will be your month  
Astral - glad you and baby are doing ok, that must have been an anxious time, so glad you got your positive news tho.
Shell - really hope you can get the ball rolling on the IVF soon, please keep visiting this board to update us  
AFM - had a scan on friday, and one juicy follie (17mm), so booked in for basting tomorrow, quite anxious that something will go wrong, but hoping to be on the 2ww soon!! 
Hi to everyone I've missed - hope we get some more BFP's soon!! 
J xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hasina - fingers crossed your scan shows good news tomorrow.  

Jodie K - good luck with your basting tomorrow, I hope it all goes well.  

AFM - well my AF came early so I think I might have to wait until the end of Jan to start treatment now as my next AF is due on New years eve!!! I guess it is just a case of waiting to see what happens!! we seem to spend so much time waiting when your TTC!!! 

Well hope everyone else is good 

K x


----------



## rachelbw

hello Ladies

Good luck to all ladies waiting     hope it is good news for us all 

I am om day 9dpo after my 2nd iui had 1 follie at 22mm a bit gutted only 1 this time but fingers crossed. Had 2 ivfs last year and went on to iui this year 

    

Rachel x x x


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Thanks Jodi K, Mina Moo and Saucy Sailoress! That's really helpful info on the follie front.

Scan this morning showed I have 3 follies between 16mm and 21mm. Doc says she wants to leave it another day before trigger shot as she is trying to get them a bit bigger this time. I also produced 3 follies of similar sized on my previous 2 IUI cycles, but got my period super early afterwards due to lack of progesterone which suggests poor quality corpus luteum therefore poor quality eggs. Hence why the doc is trying to push it a bit this time - she is a bit perplexed as all my hormones are normal.  So, we will do the trigger shot tomorrow night and IUI on Thurs. Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky!!

AFM - sorry to hear AF came early    At least it means you can relax a bit over Xmas before starting afresh in the new year  

Hope you are all staying warm in this weather. Sending     to everyone!

Hope xoxo


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls - just wanted to say a quick hello.

Hopeandgrace:  I got my BFP on my 3rd round of IUI so good luck!!  

Rachelbw:  Hope you're coping well on the 2nd week of your 2ww - I'm normally going a bit loopy by day 9   

Wishing:  Awwww I'm sooo sorry you got AF   .  It doesn't help that NYE is on a Friday as I assume your clinic will be closed on the weekend.  Hopefully, af will be a day or 2 late so you can get to cycle next time.  If not, good luck for your next go.

JodieK:  Good luck for basting today!!  

Mina:  Helloooooo!!!  I'm keeping lovely and warm today with the heating on high and my thick dressing gown tied up!  Feeling a bit queasy so think I'm gonna get morning sickness soon.  How are you?

Hasina:  Good luck for the scan today - I hope something starts happening so you don't have to abandon.  Are you on a stimulated cycle?  If so, have they increased your meds?  My clinic gives drugs to grow the follicles but also give drugs to stop ov until it's needed.  This gives them extra time to grow the follicles without the worry of ov happening before they're ready.  If you're not on a cycle like that maybe you could ask about it for next time.  

Hello to everyone else *waves*

Emma


----------



## hasina

hi ladies hope every1s ok xxx
WISHING AND DREAMING 
VENUS
JODIE K
MINI-MOO
MISSY123
THANKYOU SOO MUCH LADIES WITH ALL THE WISHES TODAY MUST OF HAD SOME LUCK FROM ALL UR KIND WISHES LADIES..
went to the scan thinking defo it will be abandan. but it turned out ladies have a follicle thats reached to 17mm so its ok hopefully it should grow 2moro more... gave me the ovitrelle injection.. and ladies im scared will get dh to do it in the morning for me... but i think hes more scared then me but hes trying to be brave... (what a couple of wimps we are lol) and got the basting date for wednesday... soooo wahaay im on my way ladies...


----------



## VenusInFurs

Wow Hasina that's fab news!!!  I was petrified of the jabs but had to inject twice a day for a fortnight each time and soon got used to it.  The Ovitrelle is a thin needle but I would recommend putting some ice on the injection site if your nervous.  I've never done a jab without an ice cube or a sprout coz I'm too scaredy cat!!  Good Luck!!!!


----------



## hasina

Venus thanks for the advise mosly likely will use ice... Venus sorry if I sound like a baby which is the least place won't hurt tummy or thigh??


----------



## VenusInFurs

I completely understand - I was the same as I had a phobia of needles before tx!!  I'd say stomach coz you can squeeze an inch of flesh.  You won't feel a thing and that's the truth - the needle is so thin and will go in easily and the ice will make it numb.


----------



## Missy123

hopeandgrace and hasina - Thats great news with the follicles, so glad for you and hope your bastings are successful    
Venus - Glad you are keeping yourself warm and lets hope if you do get MS it's not too bad and won't last long. How is Sadie doing? My sisters yorkie had 4 pups early sunday morning 3 boys and a girl! all healthy and cute! Shes so protective and growls even if you try to peep at them (her doggie not my sister!) lol.

Well hope you are all fine, good luck to you all.
Missy xx


----------



## hasina

Venus just thought I quickly leave a note iv had the injection didn't use the ice cubes..been dreaming about the injection the whole nite lol. Anyway it was ok.just been stinging for a little while... Hope ur doing ok..                                                                                                                                                    Missy123 thanks hun just hope now 2moro goes ok..specially when every time I have an internal exam my cervix is high still remember the pain during Hycosy test.. Hope ur ok Hun!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hasina:  Well done - that was braver than me!!!  Good luck for your basting!

Missy:  Awww that's so lovely.  Yeah, the *****es tend to be protective if they're good mums.  Sadie's had a temp drop today (but not sure if the battery is going in the thermometer!)  and is off her food so I think it may happen soon.  She's not due til Sunday but cavaliers tend to go 4 days early.  She's not showing the other tell tale signs yet so it's just a matter of waiting!!

Hello everyone else


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Thanks Venus, that's encouraging to know!!    You must be so loving this time, although I can imagine it's a bit nerve wracking too. Sending     Enjoy!!

Jodie K, how did it go today? Hope everything went smoothly for you and DH (I always feels especially sorry for the DH's in this whole process . . . nothing like having to perform!) I've got my fingers crossed for you  

Hasina, wonderful news that you have a follicle and are going ahead!! What day is basting day? Will you be tomorrow, same day as me? We will be IUI twins!

Rachel, fingers crossed for you      . . . not long to go til testing, hang in there!

Wishing and Dreaming, sorry about AF, but who knows, maybe you will be PG by NYE with a natural baby in there?! . . . stranger things have happened!! 

Right, back to work  

Hope xoxo


----------



## Hopeandgrace

PS Hasina, my basting day is Thurs, not tomorrow . . . I'm getting ahead of myself!!


----------



## hasina

Hopeandgrace lol i thought i read urs is on thursday.. But then i thought i must of miss readed! Wel wer nearly there im a bit nervouse just dreading the pain my cervic is high up always hard2find! Goodluck4 thursday hun. Dont worry we can stil be iui twins lol.. Its nice 2have som1 thats on the same boat! Ur follicles sounds fantastic hun ul have better chance. I really thought my cycle wil be abandan.. Im not really hopein 4a good result because im stil recovering from my flu.. Stil have chesty cough!im just relieved im geting this far. Whatever happens my iui twin partner we wil be in touch x x lol


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Hopeandgrace - just wondering what progesterone support your clinic has given?  I had a very early bleed on my first IVF (I was on pesseries) and from then on I've been on injections and when I started IUI they gave me both.  This has ensured I've not had an early bleed.  Some clinic wont give it as they say it masks things but it might be worth a try. x 

Hasina - glad the scan went well good luck for Wednesday, x 

VIF - Gald you're looking after yourself, I'm ok just waiting for Jan,hope sadie is doing ok and that its not too long before her little ones are here. x 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love and hug 
Moo.x


----------



## hasina

mini-mo dont worry hun not long now till january... bet ur counting the days and want to get on with it?... takecare of urself hun..xx


----------



## TQ

Hey!  Sorry I've not been around the last few days - been having a really crappy time - more later.

But first:
hasina - fantastic news on the follies growing and well done on the injection.  It's interesting that your trigger timing was so different to mine - I wonder how they work it out?  Lots of luck for tomorrow.

Hopeandgrace - good news on your follies too - also lots of luck for basting - on Thursday  

Missy - glad you're keeping positive while you wait - Feb will be here before you know it!

Rachelbw - one follie is all it takes (6 weeks into my 2nd pregnancy from IUI with only one follie) - hope the 2WW isn't too hard for you.  When's testing day?   

Wishing - sorry your AF came early - NYE isn't the best day for starting again, but then a new year and new beginnings so maybe it is!  Hope whatever you decide makes you feel happy  

Jodie - how did basting go?  Hope all is ok?

Astral - was so sorry to hear your news and what you've been through - it must have been so scary for you, but really hope things are ok now and you can move on from this and start enjoying your pregnancy.

Venus - how's it all going - not seen you over on the other threads yet - come and join in!  Sounds like you might be quite busy over the coming days though with other babies - very exciting for you all!

AFM: well the MS has definitely started - at the moment it's just a vague feeling of constant nausea that gets worse if I'm hungry or tired so carrying emergency supplies with me now!!  Apart from tiredness, occasional boob pain and cramping all is ok - can feel some food aversions coming on though.  But the last week has been an absolute nightmare - when the snow arrived down here on Tuesday I didn't even bother trying to get to work as it sounded as though no-one knew what was going on with the trains, so I worked from home.  But on Wednesday and Thursday I had to go in.  Wednesday wasn't too bad - a slightly longer than usual journey but ok.  But Thursday took 3 hours to get in (instead of 2) and then I left early as I was getting concerned I might get stranded and the train took 5.5 hours!  It was awful trying to stay positive when you're sat on a train in the middle of nowhere with no idea if you're going to get home or not.  Luckily they managed to get us back and then I had to dig my car out and drive 6 miles home on ungritted roads - not good for the stress levels.  I took a day's leave on Friday as I couldn't face it again!  However, this week things are still bad despite the snow all being gone.  Today I had to go to Birmingham for a meeting and with the delays and cancellations from those trains as well, have spent another 7 hours on trains today.  If I never see another train in my life it will be too soon!  Had to sit on the floor on my way home tonight as there were no seats cos the train before had been cancelled.  Can't wait till the baby starts to show so I can get a seat from someone - sat munching crisps to stop myself retching!

And to add to all this, my clinic continues to be next to useless.  Went to pick up my prescription last night only to discover the dr marked the wrong line and I'd been prescribed something completely different by mistake.  Luckily the pharmacist gave me an emergency supply and I was able to go and get the right px today.  They also told me that my scan was booked for Thursday at 11.30 despite me emailing them 4 times to say I can't do that time and have they any others?!!  Finally got an answer though and am booked in for Thursday 16th at 9am!!!  So can't wait to see this little cashew on the screen!  And weirdly, unlike everyone else it seems, I am totally unstressed about being pregnant - more fed up than anything at the symptoms and scared about what's ahead (birth, breast-feeding, even more sleepless nights)!!  I must sound so ungrateful - but I am excited too!!

Anyway, DP just brought dinner in and I'm dying of starvation so better go!

Take care ladies and I'll keep reading even if I can't post!


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi Moo, funny you should ask about progesterone . . . did you happen to see my queries on this very subject in the general IUI forum by any chance? I posted there trying to find out more about progesterone supplements a while back . . . 

Basically, I've had early bleeds on both my previous IUI's (11 DPO). All hormone levels were good throughout, except for progesterone, which was lower than expected for the no' of follies, hence the early bleed. My hospital (St Mary's Paddington) is one of the places that say supplements only mask things . . . they reckon low progesterone is a sign of poor corpus luteum quality and therefore, ultimately, a sign of poor egg quality (or some empty follicles).

They insist that taking a prog. supplement will only delay an inevitable m/c if an egg does happen to implant. It's all very confounding. I keep pleading and they keep saying no. I've even thought about secretly taking over the counter progesterone, but then I feel I'm getting into dangerous waters and that it's probably best to follow their advice. Still, soooo many people seem to take it as a precaution and it has no side effects so I wish they would give it to me. I don't want to ask again as I can tell that my consultant (who is lovely) is getting slightly worn out by my pestering  

The strange thing is that my natural cycles are fine - 14 or 15 day luteal phase so I don't know what's potting on the IUI?!?!

Missy 123, forgot to say thanks for your    ^reiki earlier!!

Hasina, good luck for tomorrow. And btw, one follie is all you need. As you can tell from above, it's quality not quantity that counts - lets hope that yours is a little BEAUTY!! Fingers and toes crossed and may the gods of well-behaved cervixes be with you  xoxo

TQ thanks for the good wishes and happy to see a PG lady on here!!! Sorry it's crappy, hang in there and take it easy!!!

Cheers folks

Hope

xoxo


----------



## VenusInFurs

TQ:  OMG...what a nightmare getting to work!!  It makes me sick that employers expect us to risk our safety just to do a job.  And on the other hand, I don't see why life gets to such a standstill in the UK!  We go to Lapland and over there the snow is so 'normal' and is dealt with without an ordeal.  Our councils never seem to be prepared!!!

Sounds like the MS is giving you a rough time.  I felt a bit queasy on the weekend but nothing since.  Boobs are ok - just sore when one of the dogs steps on them when I'm laying on the settee!  Grrrr!  I've been having the af type cramping on and off but used to it now.  I've been too busy to think about being pg this week as I've been getting ready for the puppies.  That's why I haven't joined any other threads yet.  And I kinda think I'll feel better joining after my scan - just in case I read something that makes me paranoid!!  Oh....and I'm starting to worry that my life is gonna change FOREVER and what if I don't like it, etc.  I know that sounds selfish but I spose it's normal!!  I'm so used to being a lazy moo and now I'll have to grow up!!

I've got my scan on Tues and yours is Thurs so it'll be an exciting week next week!!  

Emma


----------



## TQ

Hahaha - Emma your life has already changed forever!  But in a really amazing way.  Tiredness is something you won't understand until that little person appears and then it will take on a whole new meaning.  Having time to yourself also goes out the window.  But every second spent with your baby is incredibly wonderful - beyond anything you ever felt before - I loved my dogs and cats (and DP) but nothing like the strength of emotions I have for my DD.  It really is the hardest job in the world, but definitely the most rewarding - all the firsts that are ahead make you glow with pride.  If it wasn't I think most people would stick with one!  I know I hated pregnancy last time and vowed never to do it again, but as my DD gets older I just love spending time with her so much that I knew I had to have another one.  Which is why I'm doing this again.  And no doubt why this board is full of women desperate for their turn despite the financial, emotional and physical costs!  Whenever it gets hard, you just have to focus on the exciting times ahead - watching them (still think there's twins in there!) play with your dogs, seeing their faces light up when they see their first Christmas tree lit up, etc.  

That said I feel rough as a dog this morning and even a big bowl of porridge hasn't really helped.  Decided to work from home though so I didn't have to go near any trains!
Hasina - lots of luck for today - hope they're gentle and all goes well


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hasina: Loads of luck for your basting!!!  

TQ: Aw, I loved reading your post. I feel all glowing now.....despite the fact that my skin is spotty and my hair is yuk!! I kinda think it might be twins but I think that's wishful thinking. I'll be happy with whatever but will feel a little scared if it's triplets coz they don't tend to thrive as well....but I don't think it's triplets! How many follicles did you have? I can't remember now....seem to be getting pregnancy brain already! And yep, I can't wait for my dogs to have a new best friend.....they love kids but will have to make sure they don't lick them to death!! I really feel for you with the MS! I felt yuk on the weekend and a tinsy bit sicky today but it's nothing really. I hope you don't suffer too much with it!

Hi everyone else. *Hopeandgrace*: Is your basting tomoz?


----------



## hasina

Tq where have u been I no uv been busy missed u! By the way when did u have ur trigger shot..because this time round I put my foot down and told them I'm not getting any positive result on the sticks soo they decided to give the injection and 1 follicle was mature... Good luck for ur scan Hun. Make shore u tell us all the detail wana no lol.. U make shore u take it easy going to work..don't over do things at work hun. Thanks for all the wishes and nice to hear from u..                                        Venus goodluck for ur scan too aw hope u have twins..  Sooo exciting bet u can't wait to ur scan date and counting the days.... Make shore u take it easy dnt over do anything.and wana hear about ur scan af I went to have iui ladies all went well and yes they still messed me about I told them that my cervixs are high soo I need bigger speculum but no as always what they do is use  the normal 1.came home dh made me a nice cup of tea but shame about the toast he didn't even toast the bread properly let alone that he couldnt even put jam on..mend will be mens can't complain next time he won't even make me anything lol even though I do complain the thongs he does..                                                  Hope all is well and good luck every1 whatever stage u at xxx


----------



## hasina

HOPEANDGRACE good luck for 2moro my iui twin...xxx


----------



## dollface86

Hello everyone,

i have been reading these forums  for a while and have watched some of you get positives wich gives me hope.


iv had a iui medicated cycle (at cardiff london women's clinic) abandoned last month   

i started having a bleed  (long story short) and so i dont miss the dec/jan cycle they have put me on mircogynon 30mg (the pill) iv never been on the pill so dont know what to expect iv been taking it for 14 days and im getting cramps i can only describe it as womb cramp. its strange, its not like normal af pain its feels like my womb is spasming.  its been a few days of it happaning but tonight its become worse

i would phone the clinic but it too late.

i know its a long shot but has anyone ever had anything like this? or has anyones clinic ever given them the pill?

anyway hope every ones not too cold in the weather we'r having. and good luck to you all

Dollface


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all 

Just a quick post from me to see how everyones doing and HopeandGrace good luck for tomorrow.   

Dollface - Sorry I can't help I've taken northisterone which controlls when I would have AF but its not the pill so not sure it would be the same.  I'm sure someone on here will be able to help. 

AFM - been really weepy today as AF seems to be arriving and I was convinced that by some chance we may have conceived naturally.  Stupid I know but I just couldn't help it and then today in work I had one of my managers email me to ask about mat leave and having addtional time off and all of a sudden I was in tears   .

Anyway enough of me moaning, but think I'll have an early night. 

Love to all.

Moo. x


----------



## hasina

Tq and Venus  I've got Some sharp pain in my right side is that normalI was ok antill 30 minuets ago. Sorry to be a pest ladies..                                                                      Mini-mo sorry to hear uv been feeling a bit down..look at the bright side af is arriving soon enough u can start tx xxx


----------



## charliegirl1706

I AM THROUGH MY FIRST WEEK OF MY 2WW, I AM PRAYING AND PRAYING IT HAS WORKED, FINGERS CORSSED!! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE XXX


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,
Wishing, VIF, Hope& Grace and TQ - thanks for your kind thoughts, and for thinking of me!   Basting went ok on Monday I think.  OTD is 20th December.  I'm desperately trying to relax, but been really stressed at work, so I hope that doesnt get in the way!   
Hope& grace - DH did me proud, so i'm just being ooba nice to him at the mo to make it up to him!   Good Luck for you basting tomorrow   lets us know how you get on.
VIF - when is your scan again? Lets hope you've got two little bambinos in there!!   
Wishing - lets hope AF can hold of just until your clinic opens again.  Xmas and New Year does get in the way, I am due on just before xmas so I'll have to wait a whole month to try again - your right too much waiting!!  
TQ - shame your feeling rough - but as you say, it'll be worth it in the end!   
Charliegirl - fingers crossed you get that BFP   
Hasina - hope basting went ok today?   
Dollface - sorry I cant help either, i have only taken provera, which I think is like northisterone, which is just progesterone.  I have taken the pill before, but cant remember what pains/ feelings I got.  But the hormones in the pill, will probably make your body do things, that you might not be used to, especially if your body wants to bleed but medication is stopping it.  Maybe call the clinic tomorrow, sorry i cant offer more advice than that, but try not to worry   
Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing ok  
J xx


----------



## hasina

Jodie.k good to hear ur basting went ok Hun.mine went ok as well apart from the pains they put me through looking for cervix.. I'm testing on the 22 Hun soo wer not far apart..just got a bit of pains at the moment in the side.. Goodluck Hun the next 2ww wil be madness.. Hope ur ok and takecare xx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your well wishes and good luck, everyone - I could feel the good vibes winging there way to me this morning as I set off in the sunshine  

All went smoothly, DP managed to do his bit and the actual insertion was fine. I tried for getting a progesterone supplement one last time (think I have now officially driven my doctor potty with asking!!   ) but the answer was still N-O. She wants to see what my levels do naturally again this cycle and stands firm that if they aren't naturally good no amount of progesterone supplementing will change anything i.e. poor prog. = poor quality corpus luteum = poor quality eggs = no pregnancy. I am happy with that - it makes sense to me.

Now I'm just praying for super good progesterone levels next Fri     That'll be the first hurdle. I'll actually be in South Africa for Xmas so will go to my sister's doc for the test (completely forgot there was one more IUI appointment during the 2ww when I booked my holiday!!) Anyway, doc here says I can just ring and give her the results and that they won't change anything anyway - they just need them to help build a picture of what's going on with me. So please all     that this time I get high levels, unlike previously, and that this time it'll be 3rd time lucky!

But enough about me - how are you all getting on? Hasina, my twin, glad you are sounding positive - saw you in the 2 week wait thread! Sorry about the sharp pain - hope it's gone now . . .

Jodie K, fingers and toes crossed!! 11 days to go . . . gosh that seems like a long time!

Charliegirl, hang on in there - you're half way . . .plan some movies and fun stuff next week if you can!

Moo, I know exactly how you feel  . . . I always hope (and convince myself) that every natural cycle is the ONE where we will just miraculously conceive on our own . . . then when it doesn't happen it's so upsetting. I think as long as there's hope each month i.e. if you know you BD'd on the right days, you can keep going and dream. But then when AF arrives everything is over in a blink and you are at rock bottom again (and probably hormonal too so everything seems EVEN worse). If it is AF don't beat yourself up. Focus on the Tx ahead, the fact that help is at hand, that there is a very, very, very good chance that you will have a baby of your own one day and that for now, you just have to be patient. And in the mean time, if it helps, punch a pillow and have a cry   If it's not AF (and who knows, it may not be)     Either way,   

Dollface, sorry I can't help but I know nada about taking the pill as part of a treatment cycle, though I have heard of it being done before

Venus and TQ - take it easy and enjoy the feeling. TQ, MS is a good sign - it means stuff is happening down there . . .hormones are building up etc as they should!!

Lastly, can I just ask how everyone works out their test date? My clinic hasn't given me one, so I'm just assuming that testing at around 12 DPO is good, or should I leave it until 14 DPO? Cheers!

That's all for now folks,

Hope xoxo


----------



## Jodie K

Howdy!
Hasina - glad you basting went ok too! Mine was a bit painful, it took them a bit of fiddling around, so was a bit achey after, only for a day or so.  How are you coping on the 2ww so far then? I'm trying not to think about it to much, I've been really busy and stressed at work, and worried that'll ruin my chances, but i'm trying to relax.  Also when I went to the fertility show last month, I was told that visualisation helps, so I'm trying to imigine things happening, but dont want to get my hopes up at the same time...

Hopeandgrace - Glad todat went well.  Its interesting they do a progesterone test, my clinic doesnt do that... praying your progesterone is at a good level next friday tho    I bet you'll have an amazing time in south africa for xmas too! Strange your clinic didnt give you a test date, but my clinic say 14 days after IUI.  How are you coping on the 2ww so far?

Hasina & Hopeandgrace - I know your IUI twins, but can I tag myself on to you, as I'm only a couple of days ahead of you?!?    I'll have to have a little nosey on the 2ww thread too.

Hope everyone else is ok   xx


----------



## hasina

HOPEANDGRACE  well im ok now had a quiet sharp pains in the evening but feeling better... but my nasty cough is soo annoying... lucky u  for flying out next week... iv taken a week of next week as my 6year old daughter is having tonsils removed on monday...  u make shore u take it easy.. hmm thats strange of ur clinic theyv given me a date on the 22nd to check.. so its 14DPO but mind u all clinics are diffrent... im shore ul be ok testing a day after then me as u had ur basting  the next day after me...

JODIE.K    awww sorry to hear ur basting was painfull, mine was too hun because my cervix is high up i told them 1st thing that my cervix is high but still they fiddled around me... for the 2ww hun well its only be a day its been ok soo far.. but to be honest as i have said in the othere post im not expecting a positve result specially with this chesty cough. im just happy hun iv come this far with the tx... because ive left this problem far too long.always running around for others and sorting every1s problems out. but never have sorted my own problems out.

yep try not too stress too much hun..i no easy said then done.

lol im happy u 2 join the iui triplets. lol will have to have a meeting with hopeandgrace about u though lol joke.im sure hopeandgrace will be fine about it.. this is the time we need each others ladies.


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Jodie K, Hasmina and I would love you to join us - we can be IUI triplets! Great to have such nice IUI buddies to share the journey with  Remind us of your OTD date please? As for the 2ww, it's kind of a good time of year to have it methinks - plenty of stuff to keep us busy with . . . holidays and festive season prearations going on. [No doubt I will not be this cool in a few days when 10 days starts to feel like 100!] How are you managing?

Hasmina, don't worry about your cough - a friend of mine had terrible flu and was in bed for 2 weeks when she conceived her daughter (now 18!!) and she'd been trying for 3 years and been given a 1/100 chance of ever conceiving naturally . . . .so, a cough, pah, it's nothing to worry about  Thanks re testing date - I officially declare that mine will be 23rd Dec!

Hasta luego,

Hope xoxo


----------



## hasina

HOPEANDGRACE thanks for the reassurance its feels good when some1 gives a bit of positive attitude.. hope ur ok hun.. make shore u keep in touch when u go away..

JODIE.K it has been officially announce u have been entered to the iui triplets buddies soo welcome lol xxx AND LETS HOPE WE IUI TRIPLETS GET BFP


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Thanks Hasina and Hopeandgrace for you kind words and advice, sometimes we need to hear them from others that are going through the same thing.    and    to both of you. x 

JodieK sorry that you found basting painful, but hope you are doing well now.   that this is your time.x 

VIF - Hope all is well. x x

TQ - you ok?

AFM - home alone tonight as DH has his Christmas party, I have offered to pick him up and I'm just hoping it won't be too late!!!

Love to all.

Moo.x 

Moo.x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Hasina & Hope&grace - thank you!! They say good things come in 3's - so 3 BFP's please!!!    No talking about me behind my back tho please.... 
Hasina - I dont think a cough will affect your chances either - dont worry  
Hope&Grace - my OTD is 20th Dec, 14 days after IUI, so just a couple of days before you and Hasina.  
Mina - thanks for your post - So are you going to have a nice peaceful evening, munching chocolate, while DH is out?  
Hope everyone else ok 
J xx


----------



## Jodie K

Just to add: Hope& Grace - I agree this is a good time of year, to be distracted by the festivities!! I will be rocking around the Christmas tree this weekend   I'm doing ok on 2ww so far, trying to be positive, but dont want to be disappointed and let it ruin Christmas if it doesnt work, so trying to prepare myself for it not working too.... How are you doing so far? J xx


----------



## hasina

MINI-MOO hun where all on the same boat hear and we all want a beautiful child in our lives... i just hope hun we all reach2our goal.. when ever u feel upset hun u can pm me and let it all out hun feel 3 we all have days when wer down... we should all be there 4 one and other..     xx

JODIE-K   lol wouldnt dare to talk behind ur back ur in the triplets crew now..
jodie will u check be4 the 20th? because im just thinking i might find out b4 my otd  date,my cycle are 28days hun  soo it works out i should start my period on the 19th so we both most likely will find out same day maybe... are u normally late coming on after  iui? sorry its because its my 1st thats why asking too many question..... 
how are u feeling? are u feeling any diffrence or anything?


----------



## Missy123

I hope you triplets get the best xmas pressie ever infact it would be nice if we could all get that for xmas as we all deserve it with what we go through, but for some of us it will never happen without treatment so good luck to us all and it will happen, maybe not for xmas but someday soon.    

Missy xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Sorry.....haven't read latest posts.....just wanted to log on quickly to annouce the arrival of 4 gorgeous likkle puppies!!!

They were born yesterday between 10:30am and 3:30pm!!  I wasn't expecting to whelp them on my own so was thrown in at the deep end and vow never to whelp another litter...EVER!  I'm dead on my feet and the likkle monsters cried and squeaked all night long!  

Unbelieveably, she was carrying 6 puppies (we only saw 4 on her scans) but sadly we lost 2.  It was heartbreaking and I'll never know I how I kept it together to concentrate on the others....but puppies are high risk and something that happens all too often.  I just never thought it would happen to us!  It was a very difficult whelp and I was all on my own but the 4 pups are thriving and Sadie is a fantastic mother (wasn't very good at birthing but seems to have caught on now).  How will I ever be able to part with them?  I reckon I should keep them all and so what if my scan shows triplets next week.....bring it on!!  A big mad house full of kids and dogs!!  LOL!!  Oh heck....I think sleep deprivation is affecting my sanity!

Hope all is well girls - I'll pop on when I get 5mins - dunno when that'll be but take care and sending loads of luck!!


----------



## Jodie K

Hasina - I probably wont check before the 20th, I'd rather think it might be positive than know its negative... It's hard to say when I should come on, because I dont normally have periods at all, and the last time I made it as far as basting, I got a BFP (altho miscarried) and the next time attempt, I took the trigger injection but started bleeding the same day (probably still my body getting over the miscarriage) , so they cancelled the IUI, so I dont know when I should come on really.... Altho the last time when they cancelled I came on properly 12  days after the trigger shot, so maybe it will come on the 18th...
I feel ok, was positive, but thats kind of fading now - in the 2ww before when i got the BFP my boobs got really sensitive about 6 or 7 days after IUI, but no signs of that at the moment, so trying to prepare myself for it not working...  How are you feeling? anything different?
TQ & VIF - did you get any signs in your 2ww? did you get really sensitive boobs about a week after IUI?
VIF - congratulations on all the puppies!!  
Hope& Grace - will you be able to keep in contact with us while your in south africa?
Missy - thanks for you post, how are you doing? your right - we do all deserve a BFP's after going through all this... february will soon be here and hopefully you'll get your BFP  
Is no-one else due to test at the moment? 
J xx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hello IUI Ladies!

Moo, how are you doing today?

Thanks, Missy - let's hope it is a happy Xmas for ALL of us on this thread    It'll be your turn again before you know it!!

Jodie K, as you say, good things come in 3's . . .      Sorry you are feeling less positive today - but remember, each time can be completely different, many women often don't have any symptoms at all, and it would be very early to be experiencing symptoms now as usually (of course, this is often debated!!) you're not meant to be able to feel anything until implantation has taken place. I think it's just too early for implantation to have happened for you going by your OTD. Maybe the symptoms, which you felt immediately after your IUI before were a result of the meds. I know my boobs were incredibly sore after my Menopur stimming, and this gradually faded after the actual IUI, and maybe this is what you were experiencing too. Of course, it's all totally personal and you might be completely different - I'm just telling you this as it helps to hear what other people's experiences were.

I will definitely stay in touch while I'm in SA - it may not be as frequent, but I can use my mom and sister's computers to log in and see how everyone's getting on. I couldn't possibly miss my fellow triplets testing dates!! And of course, I'll let you know how I get on. I'm going to try and wait until the 23rd (14DPO) to test as I know I will be too nervous to test sooner. Also, AF has come early for me the 2 previous times so if there's no AF before my OTD that might be a good sign and I will just quietly enjoy the hopeful feeling.

Hasina, how're you doing? Has that pain in your side gone? Hope your cough has too!! And hope your little girl's not too nervous for her tonsil op on Mon!!

Finally, Venus -        - here are some dancing bananas for you and your likkle puppies!! New life, new promise   Enjoy!

Chat soon!

Hope xoxo


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just a sneaky peek before I end up going off topic too much!!


----------



## gibs

Venus - yayyyyyy!!!!! congratulations to Sadie     . Have been keeping an eye out for a puppy announcement!
So sorry you lost 2 of them, but the 4 little fighters look so gorgeous - like the idea of you and cerys with 3 babies and all those puppies     
Good luck with the scan next week - will be lurking and waiting for your news

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing OK - sorry for crashing in but had to congratulate the puppies!

Gibs x


----------



## hasina

JODIE.K   now we cant have 1 of the triplets feeling down, if 1 feels down all 3 of us will.. hang in there hun.. its hard specially when u thinking is this it for this time. its hard what we go through hun..but we ladies have to be strong if it isnt this time round  we have to still hold are head up high.and things dont get pretty much easier.. soo jodie put some girl power right back inside u do as i say   lol 
nope im not really feeling anything as its my first hun soo cant really compare to anything...lol but do hear my tummy rumbling sometimes u takecare of urself hun xxx

HOPEANDGRACE haaaay hun im doing ok hun,and yep the pain gone. hmmm cough still there hun but it has come down though thanks for asking. 
my daughter is a bit scared because she was told from the dr how the procedure gonna be in detail.. i think its its sometimes wrongto when dr talk directly to patient specially when there young not all children are the same some children are brave and some are very sensitive. went out got few magazines etc so shes packed more a less.. i just hoping they discharge her on the same day. they told me to be prepared she might be kept in.... got a week of from work soo its ok.. hope ur ok hun make shore u still keep in touch while ur awy xxx

mini-moo are u ok today?? xxx


----------



## hasina

VENUS soooooooooo cute

GIBS how are u hun? its been a while... xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi all, Sorry for lack of posts I have got a stinking cold and feeling very sorry for myself!  

good luck to the girls on their 2WW. 

Keep checking on here to get updates from all you ladies who got BFPs its lovely to hear how you are getting on. (please keep posting)

Venus - those puppies are gorgeous, its gonna be a hard job parting with them!! so go on keep them all it will be like the modern film version of 101 dalmatians where both the dogs and the humans have babies   

x


----------



## dollface86

thankyou for all those who replied  

i did phone the clinic and they said just stick with it as long as im not in too much pain. so thats what im going to do but i cant help feeling that AF is on its way...but i have read that you can bleed through the pill...but where dose that put my cycle....its just so so confusing..

anyway oooo puppies the little black ones are so cute

hope everyones ok...back to xfactor for me  

dollface x


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Venus, they're soooooo cute!! Can see why you want to keep them ALL! Thanks x


----------



## Missy123

hopeandgrace - Hope you have a nice time in SA with your family! Good luck for testing please post when you can.   
venus - oh they are lovely i would keep them all too! So sorry you had to go through it on your own and that you lost two but you have 4 beautiful puppies. Hope you get some rest with them all!
Hi to everyone else    hope you are keeping well.  Missy x


----------



## charlie321

Venus - Many congrats on the puppies! sooo cute. I hope it's not too long before Sadie lets you have a cuddle    .xxxxxxx

Charlie


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi everyone

Charlie: Oh yes, Sadie's let me cuddle them but she's not fussed on them being picked up! They have to get used to being handled though and they have to be weighed every day so as long as I keep them close to her. In a few weeks time she'll be fed up of them 

Well.....I've never been so sleep deprived! These likkle monsters have kept me awake night after night. We have them in the bedroom away from the boys and where it's easy to keep an eye on them. Sadie loves cuddling them but tends to get them trapped under her and they need to be rescued. So we're doing shifts and have baby monitors for when we need the loo and anything else!! All practice!!!

I just had to post this pic of the smallest one.....we've named her Baby and I'm totally besotted. I love her so much....she's too cute for words!










I promise I won't take over the thread any more. I just thought the puppies might bring some cheer to those of you not having such an easy time 

My scan is tomorrow and I have to say that we've started to get really scared about it. I've had no pg symptoms since the queasiness last weekend and with all the stress on Friday I'm worried it might have upset things. But I'm sure we'll be fine. Maybe I'm preparing myself just in case.

Hope everyone is ok and getting into the Crimbo spirit!!

Wishing: I hope your cold has gone now

Hasina: Awww, yeah sometimes the Docs tell the little ones a bit more than they need to know. Hope DD is ok and hope they send her home today. I had sharp pains on my left side after one of my IUIs. Can't remember is it was the first or second one but it was quite worrying although the clinic said it's common and I've read of quite a few other ladies who've experienced it.

Jodie: I hope you're ok hun. It's so hard and I used to be going out of my mind by week 2 of the 2ww. I didn't experience anything different on this cycle compared to my BFN ones. My boobs were less sore this time around but that could've been down to changing the method of progersterone support. I still felt AF symptoms and had AF pains for 2 weeks after getting my BFP. I still get it now and then so I really don't think there was any way of detecting if I was/wasn't pg from symptoms. Stay strong and try not to read into any symptoms. good luck for OTD 

Mina: How are you hun?

AFM: We have our scan tomorrow and we are feeling really scared about it. I've had no pg symptoms since my queasiness last weekend and I'm worried that the stress of Friday has upset things. I did a pg test and the line was slightly paler than previous ones but I'm trying not to read too much into that. I hope to god everything's ok. I'll let you all know tomoz. I haven't moved onto any pregnancys threads yet as I don't feel ready. Kinda don't wanna jinx things and don't wanna read some of the sad stories on there.


----------



## cat1608

Venus,


It's natural to be worried when you are scanned. I cried with relief when I had my first scan and saw a heartbeat. They saw a second pregnancy but no clear heartbeat so I went back the following week and that's when I was told I had 2!!


I still get nervous when being scanned - and I can feel them kicking away all the time. I guess being a mummy is one long worry!


Good luck for tomorrow


Cx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Thanks for all the messages I'm feeling much more positive but still have a bit of a cold   

VIF - the puppies are soooo cute, I'm such a dog lover if DH would let me I'd fill the house with them. Good luck for tomorrow, but I'm sure everything will be well. xx 

Hasina, hopeandgrace and Jodie - hope you are taking good care the 2ww can be difficult but here is some    to keep you going.  I've never really had any symptoms during my 2ww even on the one that I was prg. x

Gibs- good to hear from you and that all is well. x 

Dollface - hope you are feeling better. x 

Missy -   how you doing?

To everyone else I've missed hope all is well and that we are getting ready for   


Love and hugs to all. 

Moo. x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I'm going nuts!!!  It's Day 12, and I haven't had any AF symptoms, so I tested and it's negative of course, so now I'm wishing I hadn't, cos even though I know it's too early to test, I believe the test, and now any slight twinge in my belly gets me down, but it's still not pain and I should have pain by now if AF was coming...  Oh my head is going crazy!!!

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Oh Saucy Sailoress, you naughty Early Tester!!    

This is the exact reason you're not meant to test early! Oh dear oh dear . . . all I can say is hang in there and be strong while you wait for OTD, then try again - that's the only time to know for sure. Sorry this isn't very helpful - I know exactly how you must be feeling - this baby making business is soooooooo hard. Sending    

Moo, I hope you're feeling good and looking forward to a relaxed Xmas! I'm feeling fine thanks - I tell you, there's nothing like a trip and last minute plumbing (not mine   - leaky toilet   ) issues to distract you at a time like this!! But on the plus side, I can leave with a clear head as I found DH the most perfect Xmas present yesterday (I'd been a bit stumped as to what to get him)!! I just happened to be walking past this antique shop and spotted this beautiful old collection of beetles - sounds weird, I know, but it is exquisite - a real curiosity (and the beetles are beautiful, each one so amazingly patterned and in jewel-like colours). They're mounted in a glass box to hang on the wall (in the way you see butterfly collections done) with tiny little labels in delicate handwriting. It dates from about 1880, which is the most amazing thing and it's so perfectly preserved. I think he's gonna love it . . . just hope he didn't break anything when he came in and grabbed it from under the tree and started shaking it!! Despite my big note on the front and me saying "Don't shake it!" Aah, good training for a toddler I guess   

Hasina and Jodie K, my IUI buddies - hope you guys are feeling strong and positive!! Sending good vibes     and praying    . I'll be in touch from SA - let me know how you are getting on please. Fingers are sooooo crossed for all of us!

Best wishes for everyone else too (especially any other PUPO ladies I might have missed). Catch up soon!

Hope xoxo


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Just wanted to let you all know that our scan went really well today.  We're expecting TWINS!!!!!  We can't believe it and are over the moon.  I've never been so scared and excited in all my life.  Just hope that the pregnancy progresses well and the twins are born healthy.  I'm in such a state of shock I feel like someones hit me on the head!!!

Hope everyone's well.  Sorry for lack of personals but I'm feeling quite ill - mixture of sleep deprivation and MS.  Need to get my head down.

Emma


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Congratulations Venus, WOW TWINS thats sooo exciting!! glad that everything is okay. xx


----------



## Bethany915

Venus - Congratulations!    That's  incredible!   You must be so excited!  And Sadie's pups look so cute too  .

Hi to everyone else and good luck to the two-week-waiters...

B xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Saucy Sailoress- I will have to send the   round   try to stay   I know so many people that didn't test BFP until OTD so its not over yet. x 

Hope - your comment made me laugh my DH must be helping me with the training for a toddler too. x 

VIF - Great news I'm so pleased, make sure you take good care.  Baby looks so sweet.x 

Gibs - how's you?

Bethany - hope all is well with you.x 

Loola - not heard from you in a while so hope you are ok. 

Hope everyone else is well. x 

Moo. x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,
Hasina & Hope - thank you for trying to make me more positve.... havnt been thinking about it too much the last couple of days, was still thinking that no symptons means that it hasnt worked tho, but you guys have made me feel better   How are you guys doing?    
VIF - Congratulations on the twins, I bet your over the moon!! lots of babies and lots of puppies!! thanks for your note, makes me feel better that you didnt really have any symptoms before you tested 
Saucy -   dont be down yet, just give it a couple more days to test  
Moo - thanks for your post, makes me feel better   glad your feeling more positive  
dollface - I'm sure the clinic know what they are doing, so let them stress about it - hope you enjoyed the x factor - best act won!!  
Hope everyone else is doing ok, and looking forward to Xmas, and the New Year - which will hopefully be a good one for us all.  
J xx


----------



## Mommy09

Hi girls,

Would like to join in the chit chat, cause I know you will understand me better. 

A few words about me : We are trying for 2 years no luck yet. This is my 2 cycle for IUI. In the first cycle, had 2 tablets per day from 3 do 7 day of the cycle and all i got was a cyste and a huge ovary - 2,9 cm. So my dr. Marcel said to not try. I said to myself to take some time off from clomiphene, cause i am getting sick of it, but than decided for another GO in December, since my new cycle started so quickly. In 21 days. I always had longer cycles from 32 do 60 days. But after having HSG everything change. I bleed a lot. 6 full days. When i say a lot, its a lot. But do not have lots of cramping, just get dizzie. Before HSG i had huge cramping, had to sleep for the first 2 days. I was totaly out.

My doctor works at Reprofit in Brno, but we live in Slovenia, which is about 500 km one way. So i do my scans in my country, but have problems, cause they would do the scan, but they intend to comment each time on why do i have to go in a foreign country. And as hard as all this using clomiphene, daily stress and other things are plus having to deal with doctors with no sense of keeping their opinions to them self, just gets too stresfull.

This cycle i had my scan done on 9 th day of the cycle and have 4 follies on the left side. Three of them big 7 and one 8. I used half a tablet for 3 days. Today on the 14 day i went to a new doctor, which is going to be my doctor when i am pregnant, but she did not check my follies. She did not want to. So i came home mad as hell and trying to find a private doctor.

Its all so complicated to explane how this doctors and paying works here. 

Anyway, tomorrow, which is excatly today, i am going for a private scan to see my follies. Maybe they will be big anough. 

Anyway, i found out my follies do not grow without help and i have no ovulation. I mean i do, probably every 2 to 5 years. 

So, i am staying in the proces, trying to be positive. I have my 4 kids for help : my beagle dog, 2 ferrets and adopted cat ( thrown away at the age : 5 weeks ). I suppose if we do not get the chance to become parents, we will just keep being animal parents.


----------



## hasina

Hi everyone

Venus wow twins as u thought u might be having soooooooo happy for u Hun.. Hope ur ok make shoe u take it easy xxx
Tq where are u Hun? How are u I'm shore ur due to go in for scan now? Let us no how it goes xxx

Gibs how are u? U must be slowly getting tired... Takecare of urself xxx

Jodie Hun how are u doing now? Hun im ok, but dnt think it's looking great for me am already herrings signs of coming on. My back been a bit painful and have starchiness in my tummy.. I hope u and hopeandgrAce have a bfp! Hope ur ok and take it easy. Xxx

hopeandgrAce how's it all going for u Hun? Hope u and Jodie get bfp! It's not looking too great my way Hun. U takecare


----------



## hasina

Venus forgot to say thanks for asking about Dd, she's fine and got back todayxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Venus - Twins..thats fantastic news, try and take it easy and look after yourself and hope the puppies are doing well but let you get some sleep soon!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and nearly ready for christmas.
Missy xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw thanks girls!!  I woke up v early this morning wondering where the hell we're gonna keep 2 of everything!!  They'll have to go in the bigger room now and I'll need to downsize my wardrobe - about time too though!!  I'm so happy but my mind has gone into preparation mode LOL!!

Mommy09:  Welcome to the thread.  Lovely to see another animal lover!!  There's a couple of pics of my new puppies a page or 2 back   
It sounds like you've been having a tough time with the docs.  Try not to let their opinions get to you.  Cheeky monkeys!!  You'll get lots of support on this thread   

TQ:  Good luck for your scan tomorrow!!!  Let us know how you get on.  Please can you post a link to the baby thread you and Gibs use?  I can't seem to find it!!?


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

congratulations venus, I am so happy for you. Twins is what I would desperatley love to have, 1 of each.

I have finally got my consultation appointment through for Jan 10 which is also my birthday so hoping my appointment goes well & I can start the ivf fairly quickly.

Shell x


----------



## Astral

Wow..twins !? Congratulations Venus, you must be thrilled and especially as you were really beginning to doubt the IUI process before you hit lucky. So happy for you and Cerys, take care of yourself and rest lots.. especially with 2 on board !
Astral x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thank you so much girls!!

Astral:  15wks already - OMG time is flying!!  I was thinking of joining the bumps thread that you, Gibs and TQ are on but have been having a peek at the twins threads too!  It's still sinking in.  I had the feeling it was twins all along though due to the very early BFP!  And the fact that I had so much AF type - must've been the extra stretching!!  Hope you and baby are well   

Shell:  Good luck for your appointment in Jan   

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM:  Now that I've had my scan and things are looking good I feel safe enough to move onto a bumps thread.  I hope you guys won't miss my wobbly pain in the bum too much   

I wish all of you the best of luck in your journeys.  Don't give up girls!!  Like Astral said...I was so convinved that IUI wouldn't work for me but cycle 3 proved me wrong.  I hope you all have a fantastic Christmas and hope that you can put the strains of tx behind you for those few days at least.  I hope you'll all get your dream one day!!

Lots of love and best wishes

Emma


----------



## gibs

Venus - just seen your news! Fabulous, how exciting to have two on board!! I knew it though   . Wow, that's a lot to think about but what a wonderful result, and I bet you're so relieved it's not triplets    . You make sure you take it easy now - you've got a great excuse to put your feet up and ignore the housework    I'm over on the Sep/Oct/Nov BFP thread, so do pop over and say hi if you fancy, but you may find a twins thread suits you better (and it might be a bit less busy - there's tonnes of people to try and keep up with on the thread I'm on!) . Either way, stay in touch  

Hasina and Moo - thanks for thinking of me!  I'm doing fine thanks - still pretty queasy but I've been quite lucky with morning sickness really, not actually been sick at all.  Gosh I'm tired now though - I've been in bed by 8:30 some nights! Had my booking in with the midwife today, so it's feeling pretty real again, and all being well should have my 12 week scan by early January, then I can relax a bit more  
Moo - you must be starting tx again soon? Wishing you all the luck in the world  
Hasina - so glad you got to basting this month, after all the stress last time.  Wishing you and the other ladies on the 2ww tonnes of     and hoping to see some more BFPs very soon!

Gibs x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone,

Hasina - you were telling me to be positive the other day, I know its hard, but try to stay positive for now, the feelings of AF coming, might just be things happening   

VIF - We will miss you on this thread, you'll have to keep checking on us, and updating us as to how your doing  

Saucy - Have you tested again? Is it your OTD today?  

Shell - not long until your appointment then, i really hope the IVF works for you  

Mommy09 - hope your scan went well, and you had some juicy follies - I dont normally ovulate by myself either, but have been taking a tiny does of FSH injections, and that seems to have helped.

AFM - I'm feeling quite negative still, as still no signs or symptons, and every time I get a feeling in my stomach I think it is AF coming.  Also I'm out alot this weekend (xmas do's and that), and I'm not sure how i'll deal with it if AF arrives while i'm out and therefore hasnt worked, I dont want to end up crying in front of everyone!! I think I've put so much pressure and hope on this one working, because it worked first time last time, and because if it doesnt work then we'll have to wait before we can try again, because of xmas.  Whereas last time I was more relaxed because I thought if AF arrived, I would just start the next cycle straight away.... 
Sorry rant over, just have to see if AF arrives in next few days, otherwise test on Monday....

Hope everyone else ok
J xx


----------



## hasina

JODIE hi hun,,, my heart goes out to u in how ur feeling, im no any helpful hun. im feeling that il be coming on hun... jodie i no its hard hun at least u can look back and see iui did work for u and will do.. theres still time.. ur more experience then me this is my first. just hang in there. im right behind u hun for testing even though my dates on the 22nd. should start p on monday. i wana say soo many things to u hun but im just feeling the same as u...  all i can say is hun im hear for u if u want to let it all out. whatever the outcome...
i think hopeandgrace is mostly in the 2ww site, have u been there? i just been reading through but havnt introduced myself. take it easy and keep in touch. find me wierd or what i come on here around about 6times a day just 2see my othere triplets process in how u ladies are doing... xxxx  

hi every1 hope every1 doing ok and well...

gibs good to hear from u hun... yep ur right last time they really messed me about... the 2ww its dreadful hun... takecare make shore u keep us all updated with ur pregnancy love to hear it hun xxx


----------



## TQ

Hey everyone!  Just a quickie as I've had a mental week at work and no spare time (parents arrived to stay on Weds) but had scan yesterday and one healthy little bean confirmed.  Had midwife booking in this morning so all seems very real now!

Like VIF, will probably spend more time over on the BIO threads so I can moan about horrid MS, etc without boring you all!

Still got everything crossed for the triplets and hope all three of you get the Christmas present you deserve - when are your OTDs?      

And of course, the same goes for everyone else on here, no matter what stage you're at - I wish you all lots of luck in your quests for that baby - in the last few months there's been a fair amount of proof that it can and does work so you'll all get your turn soon.

I will keep checking back for news of course so I won't be forgetting about you!    

Take care and have a wonderful Christmas whatever happens - you all deserve it!


----------



## Hopeandgrace

HI everyone, sunny greetings from SA!!  

Venus - WOWEEEEE!!! Twins, that is amazing - so happy for you both  

Welcome to the thread Mommy09 - i'm sure you'll find a lot of comfort and inspiration in this thread!!

Jodie and Hasina, hi my IUI buddies!! Jodie, sorry you r feeling a bit worried/negative. I know how it can be. All you can do is wait and hope - we are at the mercy of fate here and it's terrible   Try be strong, and remember, the show aint over til the fat lady sings . . . .

Hasina, how are you feeling, hun? No signs is better than AF signs I guess . . .maybe the feeling in your tummy means something? I so hope you guys get a BFP!

AFM: I had to have a day 21 progesterone test today as my NHS doc normally does this, but as I was in SA my sis took me to a local lab (in the same hospital she gave birth to her daughter!) and we got the results 2 hours later. Unfortunately, my progesterone level was only 9.4 nmol, which is apparently very low, especially for a medicated cycle (which should be above 15). I wanted to cry when I saw the result and spent the afternoon googling prog.levels on my mo's incredibly slooooow dial up internet connection. Unfortunately, 9.4 is even on the low side for a natural cycle. Of ourse, it raises the question again of whether I shouldn't have had a prog. supplement. I couldn't even call my sister's gynae as it is a long weekend in SA and everything's shut . By the time I can speak to someone on Mon it'll def be too late. I am going to be tonight with only a sliver of hope  . . . . .I pretty much know it is over this round. Of course now I am starting to feel AF-like cramps in my tummy, lower back pain etc etc. I guess it's gonna be another early period for me    Of course I'll keep you all posted. And of course, please let me know how you are all geting on, especially my IUI triplet buddies!

Hi Moo - hope you are well! Hi to everyone else.

Sending some sunshine if not good news!

Hope xoxox


----------



## hasina

Hopeandgrace lucky u Hun in the sunshine Hun while wer cold hear will snow more down London. Sorry to hear about ur progestron test.  My clinic never asked me to have 1 dnt get upset Hun anythings possible.. It must be really nice at least uv got family around u to support. My family dnt no nothing about this dnt want my parents specially to worry about me. The pains in my tummy Hun and back pain it's defo period pains. I defo feel will be starting befor my date. Enjoy urself Hun u deserve it . Try not to worry about anything what ever happens it will happen.


Jodie where are u Hun?
How are u doing??
Been thinking about u... Try and reply back to ur buddies.. Where hear as I say if u need us xxx

mini-moo how are u doing Hun... Times ticking away Hun xxx

tq  hope ur doing well Hun. Defo please do check up on us.. Good to hear ur scan went good. Just take it easy xxx

Hi to every1 else hope every1s ok and well and wish every1 all the best whatever stage u ladies are at.. It's gone really quiet here so keep ur post coming in it's nice to hear from others in there journeyxxxxx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

thanks, Hasina - you r a star!! I'm sorry you think you're getting your AF . . . if it is AF, just remember this was your first go - there are other chances. Next time your clinic will have a better picture of how you respond and you will have an even better chance. In the mean time, I still have my fingers crossed for you!!     

It's a shame no one in your family knows about what you're ging thru so they could offer you support - but I understand . . .sometimes it's hard when people ask 'has anything happened?' especially when it hasn't!! Being private can be necessary sometimes. However, I do hope you have at least one good real life friend that you can speak to and who can check up on you!! It's really  good to be able to share some of the journey. As for this place, where would we be without it hey?! Thanks for all the support everyone, it's great to be able to dip in here.

AFM: (TMI alert) a bit of pale pink discharge on the loo paper this morning . . . I somehow don't think it's implantation bleeding although I sooo wish it were . . .   That sliver of hope is still, ridiculously, there, although in my head I know it's another no-goer. Sigh.

Jodie, K - hope you are ok!! Drop us a line if you can, would be great to hear how you're doing.

Stay cosy and warm everyone, sending good vibes!!

Hope xoxo

ps Has and Jodie, I can't remember - r u guys on progesterone supplements? (yes, I am obsessed by this subject!!   )


----------



## Missy123

Just a quick question to anyone who has used ovulation kits in the past.... How many days have you had a positive result for because once i had it for 5 days in a row and got really confused. 
Missy. xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girlies!! 

Has & Hope - sorry, been so busy, and I dont want to get you down with my negative thoughts.... How are you guys doing?  
Hope - I'm not on progesterone supplements, and they do not check my progesterone levels at all... It could have been an implantation bleed that would be between 7 and 10 days since your IUI, wouldnt it - so fingers crossed    I dont really understand the progesterone thing, if they know what the issue is - can it be resolved for the next cycle?
Hope your enjoy the sunshine - it is freeeezzzzing here!! 

Has - I hope you have got someone close to talk to too, but you've always got us   I had a quick look on the 2ww thread, but looks very busy on there.  This thread does seem very quiet, must be because its getting a bit to close to xmas - the clinics dont want to do any IUI over xmas...  I think its easier when your family dont know - we didnt tell anyone the last time we done it, but we told our families everything when we miscarried - so now their all asking whats going on - but it is a private thing, and its difficult to tell them - really dont want our families to know that we going to have a lot of sex for a couple of days!!   
Thank you for both thinking of me   I'm thinking of you two too - keep my updated  

TQ - thanks for you message, my OTD on monday.  Please keep coming back and checking on us, and updating us on how your doing - hope your coping ok with the morning - just remember its a sign that things are going well.  

Missy - sorry I cant help with your question, I havnt been told to use them while doing IUI - have used them in the past but they were always negative - I dont know what positive for 5 days means tho...  

AFM - I am sure AF will arrive any time now, but as time goes i'm starting to think what if.... which i really dont want to do because i dont want to be disappointed.... I'm almost tempted to do a test today (2 days early) but I dont want to know if its negative....
Oh - I wish a had a magic wand!! I would give us all perfect little babies!!  

J xx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi Jodie K, gret to hear from you! Glad all is well. I laughed when I read the bit about keeping it private from your family as you don't really want them to know oyu#re having lots of sex for a few days!! Ha ha . . . so true  

Just a quick AFM: I went and saw a local GP today who was absolutely brilliant. I told her I was undergoing an iui cycle and concerned about my low prog. level. The first thing she did was pick up a photo opf a little boy on her desk and say "IVF baby - I know what you're going thu. I did 3 rounds of IUI before trting IVF". I felt like I'd come to the right place!! She was so kind and helpful - I spent about half an hour chatting to her. Anyway, while she expressed her concern about going against my hopsital's protocol she did say that in SA progesterone is generally given with for IUI. Then she called a gynae colleague for a 2nd opinion and he agreed it wouldn't hurt. So, I now have my longed-for prog.supplement (cyclogest). Who knows, maybe it'll make no difference, but at least I know that all bases were covered.

Before I left the doc told me that she'd done a lot of visualisation when she'd conceived and that if I was that way inclined, I should give it a go. She really believes in positive thought and I must admit, I felt pretty upbeat when I left her office. Even if this cycle hasn't worked, I feel geared up to carry on trying.

Just wanted to update you. Chat soon.

Hope xoxo


----------



## hasina

hi ladies hope every1s ok and well in the snow...

missy123  i have used ovulation kits but had no positive results from them... ive heard that it doesnt work on some ladies dnt no why... my last cycle  the nurse told me to  test from day 10. when i went on day 9 which i had a perfect size follicle that was 18mm had it all perfect but missed my ovulation,, which i was testing untill day 21.. when i went for day21 for scan they said id missed it because they couldnt see any follicle.. had to have blood  test which indicated that i did ovulated even though i was testing twice a day... it depends on how long ur cycles are if u dnt get a surge soon..dnt just wait hun call the clinic up thats what i made a mistake and my cycle had to be abandan.. goodluck hun... 

hopeandgrace i have couple of friends that no about the situation but hun even thouh the the best friends and theylll always be there for u,, but they dnt no hun how it feels going through this.. i have to say i have my dh which he really supports me hun.. he will never turn around and give me harsh comments hun. but deepdown inside him he wants a baby.. after the iui on that night he was holding my tummy and was saying please god please let it be this time around i was half dead asleep but him saying all this really he has high hopes..  

about progesterone hun im not on that or having bloods on day 21.. i clueless about that..but i woll say that venus and tq was on it and look at them today both have bfp.. soo dnt give up.. and same here hun af sihn still have them... just hang in there. and try and relax... good to hear about u seeing a dr.. when u hear other ladies same position it does give u strengh.

jodie  hay i dnt care if u come on here and give negetive thought now where all on the same boat.. and i think us triplets are already started to feel it... but still hopes we have inside us dnt we?
im ok hun have af signs coming as i said im due to start on monday anyway..
thanks for the   i no i got u ladies, and yep its busy on the 2ww soo i just still come on here and see if u ladies have left any update about urselfs....

lmao thats 1 of the reasons yep family thinking wer having loads of sex just to have a baby EMBARASING lol. and yeh thats another thing theyll keep asking whats happend this month any news..and that does put u down when u have to say every rmonth nope no news.. u noo wer im at.. i have friends hun that are there for me and will do anything for me..  but they dnt no how it feels when ur in the same situation... 
its really good to hear from u just hang in there hun.... by the way i was tempted to test as well yesterday lol even though im way early.. 

P.S HOPE AND JODIE please please do keep me updated with how u buddies are doing..... wish us all the best


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Hopeandgrace - Glad that you've been able to talk to a dr with some sense. I had a very early bleed on my first IVF and my clinic moved me onto progesterone injections then when I moved to IUI I have both Gel and injections which I know is probably unusual but it gives me peace of mind.    and   

Hasina - I too have really great friends that have been very supportive but most of them have children and although they are sensitive to me, they can't really understand.  I find it so helpful to come on here and off load or get advice.    and    that this is your time. x 

Jodie - here is some    and I will be   that I'm going to see your BFP very soon. xx 

TQ - good to hear from you. x

Missy - I have been using a clear blue ovulation machine for the last two months as I wait to start back on IUI.  Last month I had a reading of high for 3 days but very high for 2 not sure if that helps but the instructions said that there are normally 5 days where the chances of getting pregant and should have   

AMF - Been so ill, had really bad cold which has given me vertigo again   

Love and hugs to all. xx 

Moo.x


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Thanks guys  

missy, just realised i forgot to answer about the opk's. Longest run I've ever had was 3 days in a row. I googled it then and seem to recall 1- 2 days is average for a natural cycle, but some women have longer. It may be affected by meds if you're on a medicated cycle ...I'd mention it to your doc if you have a a chance - they're the one to know. At least you're getting a surge - think that's a good sign.  

Take care everyone xoxo


----------



## Kaybee

Hello ladies. 
I've been reading this thread for a few weeks , all of Venus in Furs 2ww actually and up to the scan the other day so about a month! Congratulations to you on your twins. I'd be so thrilled with that - I can see that you are 
I'm just into my first cycle of IUI and so far have had 2 injections of Gonal F 300ui last thursday and yesterday. I have my tracking scan tomorrow at 10am so hope you don't mind me joining you all for some support and info as I go forward.  
I think my tx day will be around 29th but I guess I'll find out more tomorrow??

Congrats to all the BFPs through IUI on this thread, I'll get to know the names and where people are at eventually and make my posts more personal. 

All the best everyone.
Kaybee x


----------



## Missy123

Kaybee - Welcome and hope you are finding the injections ok. Goodluck.

Mina-Moo - Hope you feel better soon!

Hopeandgrace - Glad you have got cyclogest at last and that the doctor was so nice and positive.

Jodie K - Hope your AF dosen't arrive and that your magic wand works soon.

Thanks for all the advice on the ovulation tests, i'm on a break from the clinic until feb but have a kind donor i have used before for AI so need to be quite accurate in timing. I am always 28/29 days and did AI on day 14 which was friday but the test line was a little lighter but today the test line is lighter still so maybe these cheapie ones don't show a dark line and that was as good as i was going to get. I tested from day 12 so know i haven't missed it.
Good luck to the triplets and hope you get a great christmas pressie. Sending     to you all.   
Missy xx


----------



## hasina

jodie??  how u doing hun? u testing 2moro or today? xx

hopeandgrace... how u doing hun? hope ur ok........ xx

kaybee welcome hun..... wer all on the same boat hun... xx goodluck for ur tx


----------



## hasina

jodie goodluck 4 2moro hun,im thinking ur bizy hun..thats why u havnt managed 2 post. Im feeling not wel again coming down with the flu again, have a really bad sore throat.. 
Hopeandgrace how u doing hun? Hope ur ok.. Not long hun 4both of us now!


----------



## Hopeandgrace

HI Has,

I'm well thanks. Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. Take it easy if you can and rememebr it shouldn't make any difference to the outcome so don't stress!!  

Think I'm gonna test tomorrow - it'll be 12 DPO and I have some very sensitive tests (one you can do 4 days before you're due)

Hang in there!!

Jodie K - when u testing btw? And Has - you till gonna stick to the 22nd?

Hi everyone else and sending you all some sunshine from SA!

Hope xoxo


----------



## Hopeandgrace

PS Anyone on here used cyclogest before? I'm using one a day and just wondered how long it takes for AF to arrive after you stop using them. Thanks!


----------



## hasina

hopeandgrace couldnt wait was ment to start period yesterday,done a test and its a BFP but
M early days hun as the test indicated hcg levels are low.so waiting for the clinic to cal back. I stil cant belive seeing the results. Stil cnt belive it until few weeks r gone. How are u doing hun?how u feeling? I hope and pray u n jodie get bfp. X x
jodie wher r u hun?worrid sick about u. Giv us a reply if ur ok hun x x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all 
Just a quick one from me as still feeling poorly. 

Hasina -    so pleased for you. xx

Jodie and Hopeandgrace - just wanted to wish you good luck with the testing   for BFP for you both. xx

Everyone else hope you are all well and welcome all newbies. x

Moo. x


----------



## hasina

hopeandgrace sorry forget to say no i havnt used cyclogest hun... are ur periods on time hun? take it easy.. and hopefully some of the other ladies will have the answear... xxx


----------



## hasina

mini-moo thanks hun early days soo trying not to get too excited... u poor thing  iv recoverd from the nasty viros that been going around but from last night awww feeling poorly tooo.. came back from work early as well.. cant even swallow... 
make shore u drink loads of fluids and take it easy... and not long for u now hun.. ul be starting tx soon januarys around the corner xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hello ladies. I hope you are all doing ok.   

Thanks for the welcome notes. 

Hasina I have also just had that dreaded virus... I thought it was going to interfere with the Stimulation drugs but apparently it hasn't ! I had my tracking scan this morning and the findings were  2 maturing follicles on the left one at 16mm and one at 12.6mm !! I am only at CD7 , so they lowered my dosage to 150ui of Gonal F till Wednesday 22nd Dec when I have another scan and possibly the HGC shot sometime soon after! Can't believe it, thought I'd be having tx the earliest next week !  My lining needs to catch up too, by about 1.3mm. It is at 6.7mm today.  I had 3 smaller follies on the right , around 5-6mm. So 5 in total. 

I just hope that these eggies are not going to pop out before Friday or over the Christmas weekend, my clinic closes on Christmas day & New Years day only. Will be so disappointing if they can't do the tx before or after Christmas day....

Anyway that's all from me for now.  I'm really excited & praying I get the HGC shot late weds or early Thurs so we can go for the IUI on Christmas Eve. That'd be fab!

looks like more snow on the way tonight for London & South East.....   Enough already! 

Speak soon
Kaybee x x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

I'm here!! Sorry had a really busy weekend!!
Welcome Kaybee - glad you got some good follies today 
Hasina - Congratulations!!! so so pleased for you!!! surely your hcg levels wouldnt be that high anyway, because you have tested a bit early? 
Hope - how are you doing? When are you going to test?  

AFM - I was a good girl and waited until today to test and am a lucky girl, as it was BFP!!!! Yeah baby!!!   Still me and DH are trying not to get too excited as we have been here before, and that didnt end so well, but hoping this one goes better  

Lots of hugs and positive thoughts to everyone  

J xx


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening all

Sorry i've been away for a while but just to let you know that unfortunately it was a BFN for us this time. Obviously sad and gutted but now looking forward to the festive period and keeping everything crossed for 3rd time lucky being a true saying! I've spoken to the clinic and will start again in January so will be looking forward to that as we get nearer. 

Hope everyone is well, sorry for no personals but hope you all have a lovely christmas and a wonderful 2011 with lots of babies and BFPs!!!

  to all xxx


----------



## hasina

jodie omg finally   congrats hun... and well done for being a good girl.. soo that means iv been a bad girl for testing early  ...
how are u hun? how u feeling? i dnt no about u,but i still seem to think im gonna start my p soon. lol dnt no if i ment wrote hcg levels high.. but i ment its low  ...
same here hun me and dh aint geting too excited but deep down inside him i no his dead happy... lol hes even telling me to take some time of work,he wants me to take it easy lol hes just extra.. hope ur ok... 
NOW  lets hope that hope gets bfp as well...

KAYBEE hi hun aww its terrible hun the virus.. wow u just sound like me hun when i first started tx.. goodluck to u hun.. and ur follicles sound very good.hopefully fingers cross ur lining will grow hun stay calm now wait untill the 2ww comes along a roller coaster lol ul be fun xxx

CLAIREY2608 hi hun im really sorry to hear about the bfn.. hang in there hun not long till january... enjoy christmas ul be back on the roller coaster. try and stay strong hun i no its hard.... xxx

hopeandgrace where are u today?? lol im running around looking for jodie and u it looks like.. hope ur ok hun.... dnt worry hun i still have to be testing up untill the 22nd so im still with u   hope ur doing ok hun.....


----------



## mrsdoris

Hi everyone, 
I have been reading the thread for the past few weeks and decided to come out of hibernation to congratulate the most recent BFP'S! and say a few hellos again. 

Jodie and Hasina congratulations! I bet it hasn't quite sunk in yet well take it easy and enjoy your Xmas with the biggest smiles on your faces   
here are some dancing bananas for you both x   

hopeandgrace am still thinking of you and sending you   for your OTD shortly

Clairey2608 - sri to hear about your BFN - at least you have Xmas to take your mind of tx and before you know it will be Jan and you can start your next IUI.  Definitely 3rd time lucky x 

Hi Kaybee, sounds like your tx is going brilliantly with great follies, am keeping fingers crossed for the basting on Xmas eve how lovely and special for you x 

Mina moo hope you are feeling a little better now? 

Missy123 - I am on a break too til Feb as the way my cycles have worked out I will miss the Jan window   I am using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor and for the last two months (1 medicated and this 1 natural) I have had the same readings of high fertility from CD7 onwards and 2 days peak CD12/13. Am not sure if this is helpful but i like the sensitivity of the monitor and don't have to try and read the opks and distinguish the lines! I could never tell if one line was darker or not! good luck anyway with this cycle x 

VIF and TQ - Hope you both feeling OK and not too much of the MS.  VIF sounds like you have had a busy couple of weeks with Sadie and your twin news too! Congratulations on both. Sounds like you need to have a well earned rest over Xmas now! Please keep posting us your news - it does give us all hope x 

I apologise if I have missed anyone out in the personals it is hard when you have been away for a few weeks to catch up with everyone! 

AFM - well the first BFN IUI hit me much harder than I had thought it would and as above I hibernated for a few weeks and it just kept on getting harder.......first I came down with a horrific urine infection, then the dreaded virus and then to top it all off a bout of Thrush! So no   at the right times which only made me more upset   and lots of antibiotics and feeling v sorry for myself. Thats why I thought coming on here would kick start me again with enthusiasm and seeing the recent BFP's has really cheered me up  

Just one last question - hopeandgrace I have been following your quest for progesterone with interest as I just had my day 21 test done last cycle and the clinic called to tell me I had definitely ovulated.  I was so happy that I did not ask for the actual reading until a letter arrived which they had copied me into for my GP saying that I had a normal ovulatory reading for day 21 of 7.1! Obviously I googled this and everything suggested this is extremely low and with this kind of level I had almost zero chance of sustaining a pregnancy. But why would the clinic tell me this was fine and there was no problems  I shall ask them on my next cycle but wondered what everyone elses thoughts were on this? Should I push for Progesterone for my next cycle in Feb? Have I just got crappy eggs? I am getting on abit now!

Anyway wishing everyone a very very Happy Christmas to all on this thread and a very Happy New Year - lets hope we all get a special surprise present xx
MrsDoris  xx


----------



## Missy123

Hasina and Jodie K - Congratulations girls you must be so thrilled and take it easy, who cares now you can't have a drink over christmas you will enjoy it anyway.
Hopeandgrace - No pressure then! I so hope you can follow them but try to put too much pressure on yourself we are all here for you whatever the outcome.   
As for the cyclogest i also had 1 a day and they made me late but when i stopped taking them i got AF about 2 days later. **** luck   
Kaybee - Good luck for your next scan they are growing nicely and christmas eve basting would be great.   
Clairey - I'm so sorry to hear your news but look after yourself and try to keep your chin up and i'm sure we will have a better year next year!   
Mrs Doris - Thanks for the info and yes all the good news of BFP's on here gives us all hope that next year will be our turn! I'm not putting much hope on this cycle as it's unmedicated AI as like you i can't go back to clinic until Feb but should start meds about 2nd or 3rd of Feb so not too long to go! We could be buddies then!

Hope you are all taking good care of yourselves whatever your outcome even the lucky ones who have left us recently to join other threads.   
Missy.xx


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

Haven't posted on here much but I have been keeping tabs! Saw the fab news so I wanted to congratulate Hasina and Jodie     !! What brilliant early xmas pressies! I Hope all goes well for you both.x   

Clairey - sorry for your bfn   .  I'm hoping to have my 3rd go in Jan too so fingers crossed for us both then   .x


Good luck to the other testers and hope you all have a good xmas. Mine will be very merry as I intend to fully enjoy the xmas cocktails while I'm not doing treatment   .

Charlie.xx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Wow, Hasina and Jodie K - that's amazing news - I can't believe you both got BFP's!!! Congratulations     

Unfortunately it's not gonna be lucky for all 3 of us - I was going to test today anyway, but got AF during the night (with and vengeance and despite still being on cyclogest?!). Feeling very sad as it was our last try at IUI - just seems it's not for us. Anyway, I am happy that at least we got 2/3 and hopefully it'll be my turn soon. Wishing you both the best of luck for happy and healthy pregnancies allll the way!!

Hi to everyone else, and good vibes to all, Hope xoxox


----------



## mrsdoris

Hi Hope, 
Just wanted to say sorry to hear of your BFN. Its so hard this emotional rollercoaster journey we are all on.  Be extra kind to yourself over this time and enjoy the sunshine as its baltic over here!!
Sending you lots of     
MrsDoris x


----------



## LAM2788

Hi everyone I'm new here. I am 23 with endometriosis The hubby is 21 and in great health. We have been ttc for 9 months. i had my first surgery in February for my endometriosis and Doc. recommended I try for a baby my left ovary does not work. I started
clomid 100 mg and trigger shot. I made 3 eggs, and  had my first IUI December 7th. I have had cramping on and off since. My BBS are tender and heavy. I have lower back pain and can not sleep a full night. My nipples have become darker and the glands have popped out. (sorry if its to much detail) i am now 14 dpo took a hpt and it came back negative     . I don't have any feeling of my AF coming i usually spot and get cravings for chocolate. i am going in tomorrow to see the Doc. i don't want to give up hope just yet. Oh and i have had white discharge which is not normal for me this far along in my cycle. I'm at a loss this would be my first child so has anyone gone through this? should i be hopeful still or just start planning for next month?


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Lam 
I am a bit confused as to why you have a BFN? Those symptoms sound v.v promising to me. It's so frustrating that PG signs can be very like Pre-menstrual symptoms. The Clomid may be playing tricks on you - I don't know, never used that medication myself. 

I hope your doctor can give you some good news when you see him. Perhaps you need a blood test to confirm. Not all HPT's work for all women. Which one did you use by the way? An early one ? I have found Clearblue Digital the best in the past. I found first response to be pain in the butt with ghost lines appearing immediately then disappearing on me! 

Please let us know what your Doc says tomorrow. Good luck  

Kaybee. xx

ps: You can never give too much detail on here!!


----------



## hasina

hopeandgrace im really deeply sorry2hear about ur news. Hun i wish u all the luck for 2011.. Keep ur head up high hun and try and stay strong u hav 2b for the next cycle.. Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hopeandgrace - So Sorry that it wasn't meant to be this time but don't give up hope.    Enjoy your time in the sunshine with your family it's freezing here!
LAM - Welcome and hope you find good help and support here. We always symptom spot and we shouldn't really as it can drive you mad. Good luck.    

Hi to all of you. Missy xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Just a few quick notes:
Hope - I'm so sorry, I really thought it was going to be all 3 off us - so what is next for you?   Praying it happens for you soon.

Hasina - I'm doing ok, thank you, how are you doing? I dont really feel like i'm going to come on, probably because I dont normally have periods anyway... I started to feel abit sick over the weekend, which is why i started to think maybe it worked - i like feeling sick, makes me feel pregant, although its probably way to early for it to be MS.  I am worried I will loose it again tho   have been getting a bit sad about the last one too!!  I've got an early scan on 10th Jan - do you know when yours will be? I dont know much about the hcg levels, how do you know yours are low? could it be an issue?

Has & Hope - I wanted to say a massive thanks to you for your support over the 2ww  

LAM - hope today went ok at the docs, maybe test again, but if its still negative, maybe focus on your next cycle.

Charlie, Missy - hope your ok  

Mrs Dorris - thanks for the dancing bananas!! I havent worked out how to do the dancing bananas yet?!   Sorry you were hit hard by the BFN, lets hope the next cycle is your month!  

Clarey - sorry you got BFN, january is just around the corner, hope you have a nice xmas and keep your mind off things for a while, and hope next month is your month  

Hope everyone else ok 
J xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Just a quick one from me to wish everyone a very Merry Christams and a baby making new year for all of us still waiting. xx 

Hope - I'm so very sorry I really thought it was going to work for you. big    please take care. xx 

Clairey -    so sorry. x 
Jodie -    so pleased for you. xx

Everyone else have a great Christmas and I'll be back in the new year as I start treatment 28th Dec (norethisterone) and first scan planned for 10th Jan.  xx

Moo. x


----------



## hasina

hi ladies.. hope every1s doing ok in this cold weather and about to enjoy christmas....  

hopeandgrace how u doing hun? been thinking about u.... enjoy the christmas hun hun while ur away and be ready for ur next cycle.. il be looking out for u in how ur doing... ur still my triplet..xxxx  

mina-moo  how u doing hun....  bet ur excited to start ur tx soon...  goodluck hun.....

jodie hi hun.. ive been so unwell with the chesty cough... and funny enough have had morning sickness from tuesday, but today i was fine.
about me feeling im gonna come on that feelings gone..so a bit relieved but scared if the coughing affect anything.ahh i see u dnt have period...soo no need to say goodbye to periods to u lol.
listen stay strong uv come this far take it easy..try to think about the future not the past hun..
wow u got ur scan on the 10th iv got it on the 13 jan hun... .
dnt worry about the hcg i think iwas reading too much of the leaflet but im ok now.
take it easy xx

GOODLUCK TO EVERY1 ELSE WHAT EVER STAGE U ATxxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is well.  Just a quickie from me...I have my 1st IUI in the morning at 10:30.  
The nurse gave me the Cyclogest and I think she said I start using them tomorrow evening but can't remember!! I'm not supposed to use them today am I - before the tx? Nah... don't think so...?       how crazy is this journey... 

Sorry if I sound thick - it's just information overload - honest!  


Kaybee x x


----------



## mrsdoris

Hi Kaybee, just wanted to wish you all the best for your Christmas Eve basting tomoro morning xx I really hope this is a BFP for you x sending you lots of   and   and it all goes smoothly for you xx 
Remember to keep us posted and enjoy your Christmas you are PUPO!!! 
mrsdoris x


----------



## Kaybee

Hi MrsDoris

Thanks! I'm just getting myself ready now.

Will be back posting later even more excited and PUPO as you say   

Have a great Christmas Eve!

Kaybee. xx


----------



## hasina

kaybee hi hun just wanted 2 saY GOOD LUCK . So exciting i remember wen i 1st went,u just feel ur finallY GETING SOMEWHER. And look at me, 1st go of iui got bfp. Soo stay positive xx let us no how it went xxx


----------



## jack2009

Hi ladies!!

Happy Christmas.

New to this thread, my 2ww for my first IVF cycle is up tomorow (boxing day) i know its negative as i have heavy bleeding and did a test on day 11 will test anyway tomorow. I had 2 embryo put in but didnt take. Anyway I am after advice...I have no fertility problems that is known I have had 2 pregnancies 1 misscarriage and 1 beautiful baby boy born 10/10/2009.

I am having IVF as i am single and am desperate for Jack to have a sibling. While going through the stimulation scans etc the doc was shocked and told me my body was responding to the stimulation like an over 40 year old and i am 30. Anyway the cycle resulted in 10 eggs 7 fertilised and 2 were viable after 3 days. None were frozen.

I am desperatley sad that this hasnt worked for me so now i am thinking where to go from here. Obviously i have limited funds i now have a choice of 2 attempts at IUI or one more got at IVF i would appreciate any advice on IUI!! I am no doctor but started wondering whether my body would be more likely to accept a more naturel approach with the IUI than the IVF.

Thanks Abby


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas day  . I am actually glad its over, now I can concentrate 100% on my obsession of becoming pregnant and all the imaginary symptoms I am going to have!! lol...
Well I am now 3dpiui, fri, sat, sun - and my nipples are really sore already . Must be the Cyclogest which I started yesterday - when actually my boobies were already sensitive, just more so this morning. 
Woke up yesterday with some sore aches around the ovary and uterus -a bit like Mittelschmerz which I often get in my un-medicated cycles. It just seemed a bit more sore, probably due to the poking and prodding around by the doctors.

My OTD is 8th Jan which hopefully won't take too long to come around.

Hasina - that's amazing that you got your bfp 1st go, it does happen though, you must have a great consultant who timed things perfectly for you. Well done.  

Have a great Boxing Day all, don't bother going out, it's still freezing   .

Kaybee x x


----------



## Missy123

Hi all, hope you had a lovely christmas and you didn't eat too much! Everyone we visited seemed to want to feed us and we certainly don't looked starved.
It was quite nice being between treatments as i could have a drink if i wanted but only had a couple just incase my AI has worked but i think that is wishful thinking.
I have had some symptoms but that could be just down to eating too much (bloating, cramping, wind and constipation etc)    Jeans felt really tight around the waist but they prob shrank in the dryer and too many roast spuds lol.
Hope you are all keeping busy and having a great time with loved ones and ready for a new year new baby!     Roll on 2011.
Missy xx


----------



## mrsdoris

Am still in complete shock its a   for me! 

Totally unexpected and only tested because I have a big project on at work today and tomorrow and did not want the usual 'what if?' hanging over me!

I hope this is not all a dream.......
Mrsdoris xx


----------



## Kaybee

Woohoo! Mrsdoris .. Congratulations on your  !!! So pleased for you . That is truly fantastic news and NO it is not a dream!    Just a dream come true! 
How are you feeling in yourself? Any symptoms to report?  I'm a symptom freak ...

Kaybee x x


----------



## Missy123

Wow that's great news and congrats to you both, i guess we won't be cycle buddies after all! Did you have any idea that you may have been pregnant? It's so exciting and lets hope the run of BFP's have started early and we all have a great new year. Don't work too hard and look after yourself. 
Missy xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Congratulations Mrs Doris x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi all, sorry I have been awol for a while, I decided to take a break from ttc obsessing for a while!

I had my 4th iui this month and at long last, it has worked!! I have finally got my first ever BFP!! I am so so so nervous but just knowing that it is possible for us to get this far after nearly 3 years of trying feels amazing!

Keeping my fingers crossed for more good news from those cycling or waiting to test.


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya ladies, how are you all?
Hope you all had a fab xmas.

Im new to IUI < Hubby and I only poned our local clinic this evening and left a message with the nurse telling her to phone me 2moro and book me in for IUI in january if poss.
We were going to start our second cycle of ICSI in 2 weeks but had trouble finding the £5,000 fee for it so have decided to try IUI.

My nurse told me a little about it a few months ago, I think she said I could get 4 goes on the NHS is this correct
Also does anyone know the success rate for IUI??
Sending you all lots of luck

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kaybee

Marsmaiden - welcome back ! Didn't know you before as I am a newbie,1st timer IUI (6pdiui) . Many Congratulations on the  
          


That's made my evening , as ITV have let me down - Wheres Corrie??    


Cleo - success rates vary 6% - 25% in any given cycle.  Natural conception is around 5% per cycle. So it's pretty good if it is timed right and you have good follies. You MUST try it. I just have (in 2ww  ) it wasn't so bad. Most impressed with the science of it all, can't believe how well I responded to the injections - I had 2 great sized follies to work with. I am private patient as was bluntly refused NHS treatment in my postcode lottery area...  . Good Luck to you my dear.   

Kaybee x x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Congratulations Mars maiden - I really hope you have a smooth 9 months. Woohoo what a lovely end to 2010 and heres to a great 2011.


cleozulu - sorry I don't know much about success rates as I have yet to start treatment, but I have read similar figures to Kaybee. 

Kaybee - how are you bearing up on the 2WW, I have yet to experience one!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you   

k x


----------



## cleozulu

Thank you wishing and dreaming (love the nick name)

and thank you Kaybee, I was very impressed with myself for how well I handle my ICSI cycle back in june, I HATE injections.
I got my hubby to inject me lol so he can do it again with future cycles lol.

Can you tell me alittle of what to expect please

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas, and looking forward to the New Year - hopefully it will be a good one for us all!  

Mars Maiden & Mrs Dorris - Massive congratulations to you!!  

Kaybee - hope your doing ok on the 2ww, glad your IUI went ok.    

CleoZulu - I was told by my clinic that the success rates are about 1 in 6.  I have had IUI twice and it has worked both times (although I miscarried last time, and quite worried that this one wont make it either, but that'll probably be a seperate issue)  I dont know about the NHS either, as I am a private patient - postcode lottery again....

Missy - how are you doing? when is your OTD?  

Hope - how are you doing? back from SA? hope you had an amazing time   

Hasina - how are you? any symptons yet?

AFM - I'm feeling quite worried that things have gone wrong already, 7 week scan isnt until the 10th Jan, and I'm kind of dreading it to because I cant handle the bad news again!! If I miscarry again, I will really worry its me or something that I am doing that is causing the miscarriages!   I am so pleased that the IUI worked, but just so anxious.... I was feeling quite sick, and had that funny taste around 4 weeks, but it has completely gone! I keep telling myself you dont get most symptons until 6 weeks, which isnt until monday, but I cant help worrying...

Hope everyone else is ok, and having a relaxing Christmas
J xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Cleo  your welcome to the info hun..
Well for me, after the initial consultations and blood tests for FSH , estrogen, antral follicle count and the Ovarian Reserve Test (AMH hormone) in November, I had to go in for a scan on day 2 of my period (15 dec) and get the instructions from the nurse (and the treatment plan schedule) for the injections. Mine were gonal f pens. Very easy to use. Straight into the thigh, sharp scratch , less painful if you ask me than the blood tests in the elbow crease, and they don't really hurt do they..lol.
Then I went back on day 7 for another scan to see how my ovaries were responding. Very well they thought, (see my sig below for measurements) so they reduced my dosage to stop them over-growing as they wont do tx before cd10. I was quite anxious thinking they'd pop before day 10 but the reduction in meds slowed them down enough thankfullly. 
I went back on cd9 and they said they had grown a little more and my lining was perfect for IUI now so on cd10 back again , another scan when they said they were ripe! I didn't get a natural LH surge so they triggered me with Pregnyl, in the thigh. Big injection compared to the stimulation ones, and back on cd11 for the treatment. 
It is much like a smear test but I was tilted so that head was lower than my bits..lol and it took about 15 mins. The Dr had a look at first and told me to go back out and drink 4 glasses of water and a coffee to tilt my  uterus a bit , a half full bladder is preferable. 
No lubes are used at this stage as it can affect the sperm. However due to the great response of the injections my CM was eggwhite and abundant so a little uncomfy but bearable. I was chatting away to the Dr and Nurse throughout.... we all wished the "boys" good luck on their way in..    all 20million of them !  Now it's just waiting time. One min I think "yes it's gonna work" and then I think "nah don't be stupid it's not gonna work".. its a rollercoaster I tell ya this 2ww....  

My journey from first consultation to treament was ever so quick - I think I am perhaps a lucky one for that.

 Hope this gives you a little insight to what to expect.

Kaybee x x


----------



## MarsMaiden

cleo - the number of iui cycles you can get funded on the nhs will vary according to your pct. The NICE guidelines recommend 6 cycles but there are lots of variations in this and also in the types of treatment offered. I was offered 4 cycles with injectables but I know others who have done 6 with clomid or no meds at all.  Waiting lists vary again from trust to trust but seem to be generally less for iui than ivf.  The success rate for medicated iuis is 10-15% per cycle.

kaybee and wishing and dreaming - thanks so much, it all seems a bit surreal! hope the rest of the tww goes quickly for you kaybee and ends in a lovely bfp!

jodie - im barely pregnant and already worried about not being so I think its natural even with your history. i am just trying to relax, worrying or not worrying wont change the end result so am just trying to enjoy being pregnant for the here and now!


----------



## cleozulu

Thank you Kaybee your a star xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hey Jodie - I can imagine how you are feeling sweetie, I've been there and will feel exactly as you do when it's my turn . However, you have got this far without any hitches and there is no reason for anything to go wrong. The funny taste at 4 weeks ,could have been from the meds or something you ate - onions or peppers perhaps - you won't remember but it may not have been a pg symptom at the time... As you have said, symptoms usually kick in around 6-7 weeks for most women so try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Every day should be wonderful - make it so. PMA!! xx

Lots of love & hugs to you.   

Kaybee


----------



## Missy123

Cleozulu - Welcome and hope you find all the advice here you need to help you get a BTP in 2011!   
Marsmaiden - Welcome back and glad it's with some great news, congratulations thats two of you in a couple of days. May it be the start of things to come.    
Jodie K - Hang in there, that little one needs positive vibes to help it to grow so please help it but we are all here to wish it plenty.    
My unofficial test date is 1.1.11 so lets hope that is a good sign.     I am not going to test just wait to see if AF arrives and if it does i can start my next med DIUI in Feb but if it dosen't then i will be joining you.    

Goodluck to everyone and hope we see lots of BFP in 2011.   
Missy xx


----------



## hasina

Hi ladies its been a while havnt been on here...
hope every1 had a fab christmas. .

mrs dorris and mars maiden  wow fantastic news ladies welldone and take it easy ladies...

kaybee hiya hun lol my consultant not soo good hun... had a bit of dissapoint on the 1st cycle missed my serg date which was partly there fault they just didnt think il need the injection. and when i did go for the 21day scan when there was no follicle... was soo upset..but yep this time round they got it perfect timing and had to trigger as well.. and was shocked even to get bfp on the 1st go even though had a nasty flu and chesty cough.. wish u all the best hun....

Cleozulu hun good luck and just want to say if i could get bfp 1st round its possible for any1 xxx

Jodie hiya hun how are u doing im fine not bad.. stay strong hun... 2011 will bring every1 some happines xx

afm where can i start been sick, having morning sickness throughout the whole last 2weeks... cough has come down a bit.. im sooo off with tea. havnt touched a cup of tea for 2weeks.
and ladies u can get sign of pregnancy at 2week iv had it. 
have been feeling ok for the last 2days no sickness so wondering if everything is ok.. must not think negetive always.
cant wait till my scan date which is on the 13th such long time another 2weeks... these 2weeks dont get any easier. then il finally be more happy knowing and seeing yep this is it there is a baby inside me...

good luck to everyone 2011 stay strong ladies and read through and see yes it will happen to u lovely ladies its hapend for load of other ladies..sooo hang in there and wer all here for 1 and other if u need any advise on..xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Hope you've had a good Christmas. 

Cleozulu - welcome I think we may have cycled together in May/June buddies. 

Hasina - I hope the MS is better today. x

Mrs Doris and Mars Maden -   so pleased for you both. x

VIF - Hope all is well. x 

Jodie - It seems the worry never ends, but I'm sure everything is fine   I understand how you must be feeling I know that if I get another BFP I will be exactly the same. x 

Missy - good luck for the 1st not long now. x

AFM - start Norethinsteron yesterday so I at least feel things are on the move again, I just hope that I don't over stimulate and make it to basting this time!!! 

Happy New Year to everyone and I hope that 2011 is a baby making year for all. xx 

Moo. x


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hello Ladies. Congratulations Mrs Doris and Marsmaiden - seems there is some good energy and plenty of BFP's happening on this thread     May the good luck keep coming in 2011!!

Has, Moo, Missy, JodieK and everyone else, thanks for checking up on me - I'm doing ok, trying to be positive and look forward. I'm back from SA - I was grateful to be there when I found out our 3rd IUI hadn't worked as nothing like some sunshine and family to distract you. Still, it's a real shame - I was so hoping it'd be 3rd time lucky. It's on to IVF for us now. We actually had our initial consultation at the Hammersmith the day before I left for SA ( it was actually meant to be in Jan - referral put in as a matter of course when we started last IUI - but we were offered an earlier appointment due to a cancellation). I kind of didn't want to jinx things just in case the IUI had worked, but reckoned it probably really didn't make any difference (it's amazing how superstitious I've become during this whole baby making journey   !!). Anyway, that's where we're at. I'll have a scan in Jan and begin meds in Feb. I'm going to be switching over to the IUI turned IVF thread now, but I'll pop in here from time to time to see how you guys are all getting on.

Moo - best of luck this time - I sooooo hope it works for you. Sending      and     for you.

Missy, fingers crossed for 01.01.11  . . . as you say, an auspicious test date!!      

Everyone else, good luck and lots of baby dust to you all!!

Hugs, Hope xoxo


----------



## Missy123

Hopeandgrace - Take care and hope all goes well with the scan in Jan. You have higher success rates with IVF so please keep us updated. Wishing you all the best with your tx.   
Missy. xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Congratulatios MrsDoris & Marsmaiden on ur BFPS.

Hopeandgrace I am waiting for my consultation regarding IVF on 10th Jan. Can you tell me how long ur consultation was & what happened as my partner & I have had all tests already? Im so excited as higher success rates but nervous cos its like my last chances now.

Good luck to all.

Shell X


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi Shell,

Our appt was just our very first one with a consultant at Hammersmith. You say you've had all tests done already - I'm not sure if these are your IVF screening tests or general infertility tests leading up to this point. In our case, we've both had various tests over the past 2 years (including bloods and SA for IUI) but this, our first actual IVF appointment, confirmed that we will need to do a few basic tests again (including semen for DP despite numerous previous tests! Apparently the IVF clinic likes to check for themselves that there is sufficient quality and quality). Anyway, in a nutshell, the appointment was rather vague - just a general sort of look at our case history and introduction. We both left feeling a little flat as we'd expected a bit more, though what, I'm not sure!

We will now receive a letter within 4 weeks confirming another 1 1/2hr long appt at which more info will be given and consent forms need to be signed. When I get my next AF (mid Jan sometime) I'll go for a scan to check all clear. DP will go for his SA. Then when AF starts in Feb (if I remember correctly . . . this will all be confirmed in the letter we're expecting) we start out meds. Actual IVF procedure will be in March. Hope that helps - let me know if you want to know anything in particular. Best of luck with yours - where are you going?

Hope xoxo


----------



## Hopeandgrace

PS, Shell, consultation was about 30 mins long


----------



## Missy123

Hope you all have a lovely New Years eve whether you can toast it or not and fingers crossed for us all next year.
Missy xx


----------



## Kaybee

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my fellow IUI-ers   

May all our dreams come true in 2011   

Special welcome to *Cupcake* - you'll find lots of positive mental attitude here! IUI is just as likely to work 1st, 2nd, 3rd time. There are no fixed stats for that. Average is 3 times. That doesn't mean 1st timers like Hasina in this thread, don't happen! Think POSITIVE as a new year resolution !  x

Kaybee x x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thank you all for the congratulations, its slowly starting to sink in! I am sooooo bloated, I look hugely pregnant already which is bizzarely comforting rubbing my belly but a real pain that I cant get in any of my clothes! Im assuming its just because of the progesterone suppositories and I am still taking estrogen too so I guess all the extra hormones are just combining to turn me into a hot air balloon!  New years eve was kind of weird too, drinking gin and tonics without any gin hoping people wouldnt notice I wasnt drinking!! We have decided not to tell any family until after the first scan but we at least have a date for that now - the 24th of January! It can't come soon enough for me, won't really relax I dont think until I see it for real on the screen.

Hasina - I hope the morning sickness isnt being too bad for you now. I guess you have a few more weeks of it yet so hope you find a way of coping! *hugs*

Mina - moo - yay for getting your cycle started, it always feels better when things are moving. I feel for you taking the norethisterone though, it is my least favourite of all the things I have stuffed into my body for fertility treatment, made me feel so ratty!

Hopeandgrace - best of luck for your scan and your ivf cycle.

cupcake - good luck for your first cycle! It definitely can happen first time.

Missy - really hope that you got your bfp today and not AF *hugs*


----------



## hasina

Hi ladies just wanted to let u ladies no that I have most likely have had misscarried sook upset been crying the last 2 hours went into a&e the said it's sounds as if misscarried soo they booked me for a scan on Wednesday nothing earlier then that.. I'm into bits dnt no what to do else.. Will email the clinic 2moro there even closed 2 Moro. This pregnancy was too good to be true had a feeling this was gona happen..


----------



## Kaybee

Hasina so so sorry you are going through such trauma. . There are no words at this stage. I am praying for a different outcome for you on Wednesday. 
When I had a m/c last year St Thomas Hospital EPU scanned me straight away. Don't they have an EPU at your local hospital. You don't have to stick to the clinic at this point. Go to your local hospital, pass the A&E and straight to the Gynae unit. There must be one. They have to see to you.  
To say "it sounds" like is just not good enough darling. Did they take your bloods? Are you still bleeding or spotting? I'm so upset for you. 
Understand if you don't feel up to talking again tonight. Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## hasina

Kaybee hi Hun thanks for replying to me. My local hospital is the London hospital I went into a&e  and they said earliest they can scan is on Wednesday. And specially being bank holiday etc they said they can oly do scan emergency if some1 in a state dieing. To be honest didn't have the energy to even raw with the dr..he didn't even bother to  do blood test etc he just checked my blood pressure and said it's fine.. Still bleeding cnt belive it whaTs happening.. To be honest knew this was going to come my way too much excitment.still bleeding. I have experienced m/c befor but had soo much pain but that was naturally. This time it was just gush of blood then as soon as I went to the toilet I felt and knew that iv lost the baby... But I'm geting cramps at the moment. What a timing ad well on the new year poor dh is coming from work he is gutted as well... Hopefully the clinic should give me earliest date. Which hospital are u under? U live local I see.I'm with barts 

Anyway Hun enough about me how's it going on the2ww? Hope u get bfp Hun wish u all the best when u testing Hun?


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Hasina. Sorry I took so long to come back here. 
My local hospital is St Thomas' at Waterloo. When it happened to me I just followed the signs to the Early Pregnancy Unit. A&E didn't cross my mind. It was 7am when I got there and they immediately took blood. My levels seemed normal and I had to go back a few hours later for a scan. They could only see the sac, no fetal pole at that stage... but it came into view a week later, then rollercoaster for another week till my tiny bean gave up on me. Was the worst thing ever.
I am sure you and DH are so hurt right now but please get up early tomorrow and go back to the hospital and follow the signs to the maternity unit. Bank holiday or not, that is a a S**t excuse from them. To say if someone is dying they will scan is sick. A&E doctors are usually very junior, I would have screamed the place down myself. You should. 
It is just not good enough from the NHS ! Take DH with you. You need him there to hold you sweetie.

I'm here or on PM if you prefer. Will check back with you tomorrow. Try to rest. 

xx


----------



## hasina

Kaybee hun it's 2.20 in the morning and had the nastiest cramps ever it's all over for me. Had a tiny but of hope when I didn't have the pain. Awwwww it's been trauma the pain ws unbearable had another huge clot (sorry to be in detail) just thinking is there still any worth going into epu.. Royal London hospital hun are crap! About the a&e dr ur right Hun about them to some it up went by myself  that's why didn't have the energy and as for the dr saw me in no pain or what so ever.
Dh being really good saying not to worry we can try again.. And it's just not ment to be this time...

Cupcake thanks for Love and hugs xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

SO SO sorry Hasina, there are no words I can say to make things better for you. I can only imagine how you are feeling.    Big hugs for you and your family.   K x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Just a quick post.  Thank you all for you support after my last post  
Hasina I am so sorry hun.  Your year started as well as mine!! I also started bleeding yesterday, and went to my local hospital, where they have a drop in centre, so I saw a GP (again barely did any tests, didnt refer me to A&E for a scan or anything) just said there's a 90% chance that I'm miscarrying!  
He said to see my GP on Tues/ Wed to see if they think its worth having a scan, but NHS is so crap so I'm hoping the clinic might do a scan, as I had one arranged for 10th Jan anyway.
I was prepared for the miscarriage anyway, I knew things were going wrong, as I said in my previous post.
Obvioulsy now I have an all new worry, as this is my 2nd miscarriage so worried there is another issue preventing us from having a baby.
Hasina - my thoughts are with you hun   on a positive note tho, the IUI worked for us 1st time, so hopefully it will work again, with a happier ending  
Sorry for the lack of personals, hope your all ok - lets hope 2011 is a good year for all of us!  
J xx


----------



## jack2009

Hasina and Jodie,

So sorry for what you are both going through so terrible, I would still say both get scans asap and dont use tampons untill you have been checked lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hasina

Thanku every1 for ur kind loving words. Words cnt even express how the feeling im going through.. Had morning sickness yesterday morning just a matter of the half day going with a result of no baby. I would never even wish this upon my worst anemy.. Last nite was the worst nite ever. Having a miscarrid is the same pain in giving birth. Why does life have2be so cruel. Why do all the inocent people get what hits them hard? Been trying over 4yrs now, finally when i get the ball rolling always something has2 happen.    ↲
Jodie omg hun im so shockd to read ur post. Im so sorry hun.. Wer both going through the same hun words cnt stil be expressed how ur feelin and myslf. Yes iui workd for us hun, im just soo scared 2go bak on the roller coaster,and the waiting just killz it more.im so sorry hun 4both of us↲↲As for all the rest of the ladies wish u all the best.↲Goodluck2 al on 2ww↲


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Jodie and Hasina - I'm so very sorry for you both and I can understand what you are going through, as the others have said there is little anyone can say that will offer comfort at this time.  big    to you both. xx 

Moo. x


----------



## Kaybee

Hello Hasina and Jodie.

This is the worst start to the year - I just don't know what to say and anything I do say won't help. Just know that I am feeling your pain. It's upset me so much , life is really unfair, especially to us who are desperate for children. You can't blame yourselves though you know that - you know this is natures way and not some kind of cruel curse. I am so so sorry, I wish I could make things different for you both. Hasina  for the pain, if you are absolutely positive the baby has gone,  try some Paramols - they may make you drowsy but I am guessing you could do with some sleeping. 
I'll be back on later on, I just feel so bad for you both. The NHS are appalling in matters like this. I hate the way they deal with us. 

Love and hugs. Kaybee xx


----------



## hasina

kaybee hun im realy happy uv given me and jodie support hun but u concentrate on urself, im feeling bad now making u upset. U dnt need this hun u take it easy uv got enough on ur mind hun. So sweet of u thanku so much 2listening 2wats happen to me.u take it easy and wish u all the luck in the world u get bfp! X x how are u feeling hun  ↲↲
Mini-moo wen u starting ur tx? ? ↲↲
↲
excuise my typing difficult using the phone. Does any1 know if i could start tx next month? Or do i have2 wait for 3months?


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Sorry to hear you haven't had the best start to 2011 Jodie K , Big hugs and hope that the scan provides you with some answers. 

Hasina - sorry to hear your suffering so much  

Take care of yourselves girls. x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Thanks for all your support guys.  I'm sorry if we're bringing you down, but we must be about due some good news on this thread!!  
Hasina - sorry to hear your in so much pain.  I'm having contraction like pains, and have started taking paracetamol to help it, and I quite tempted to crack open the vodka in a minute!! I've lost quite a bit of blood now, and still cramping, so I'm thinking i've got a very small chance of not miscarrying now!!
Agree the NHS are shockingly rubbish!!! Because it was so early the pregnancy wasnt even confirmed, and they dont want to confirm the miscarriage either!! Hopefully the fertility clinic will help me, otherwise its like I have been left with no medical care!!
Hasina - after my last miscarriage in August my clinic wanted to give it a couple of months before trying again, so I imagine they'll say start things again early March.  It took my body quite a while to recover last time because I was almost 11 weeks, but I'm hoping this time my body will go back to normal a bit sooner!  I know its hard when you miscarry, and for everyone on this thread, but you've got to be in it to win it!
Thanks again to all of you for your support  
J xx


----------



## jack2009

Jodie k that was a brilliant last line 'gotta be in it to win it' absolutley right its totally s**t this rollercoaster we are all on i know i have made myself demented throughout this festive time but we all want the same we have just gotta think in the long run we are giving oursleves the best chance possible of going for what we so desperatley want.

My clinic adv a month wait after misscarriage so it might not be long to re start again!!!


----------



## mrsdoris

Hasina & Jodie K - I am so so sorry for your bad news. There are no words that I can say to comfort you both.  Just know that you are in my thoughts and prayers right now. 
(sorry for the late reply as well but have had no internet)


----------



## hasina

just a quick note to say iv just emailed my clinic even though dnt think they will be even open but never no.. but will still check in the morning  if there open and praying even if they are able to give me scan date on tues dnt mind... but lets see what happens...
feeling much better now and calm to be honest... 
i think just have to move on no point moping around... bee in bed mostly half of the day..

and sorry ladies if we have upset any1 with our news.... its a roller coaster no point stopping sooo dnt give up ladie there have been ladies that have had bfp and are having a healthy pregnancy..... sooo lets gets some girl power right back inside us am i right jodie?

love u ladies and again thanku u for all ur kind comments it helps alot xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Girls I am sure I am speaking for everyone when I say you are NOT bringing the thread down or upsetting anyone, We are all here to support each other through the good and the bad times!    Lets hope we get to all go through the good times now. 
Take care ladies, x


----------



## Missy123

hasina and Jodie K - I am really gutted for you girls please take care and hope you get the scans but we are here for you both. We all knew this journey wasn't going to be easy not just getting pregnant but for the rest of our lives whatever the outcome yet we still put ourselves through it for the chance of being mummys one day.   
Kaybee - I know it's hard but you must try to stay positive, we need a pick me up!    

It feels really minor now after what you girls are going through but my AF arrived on cue so back on the rollercoaster at the clinic end of this month to start meds for DIUI.
Big hugs to you all.    
Missy xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girls,
Thanks again so much for your support, not a great start to the year, but lets hope things can only get better!!  I still believe IUI has good success rates, and really hope we all get our healthy babies soon!  

Kaybee - really sorry if we have upset you, hope your doing ok on 2ww, fingers crossed you get your BFP   Lets hope its the first one of 2011.

Missy - Its not minor  How are  you feeling? Positive I hope!  

Wishing & Dreaming - thank you   you have all been great.  Hope your doing ok.

Mrs Dorris - thank you - hope everything is still ok with you  

Jack - I think we're probably all a bit demented!! Thanks for your support, hope your ok   I'm a bit lost where you are in your cycle, but hope your doing ok.  

Cupcake - thanks for your support - all the best with your first cycle.  

Mina - thanks for your support - hope your coping ok back on the rollercoaster  

Hasina - glad you doing a bit better, it'll happen for us soon hun, chin up   

AFM - I think i'm being quite strong emotionally this time, but still in quite a bit of pain, although the bleeding has slowed right down, I hope this doesnt go on for weeks.  The clinic knows that I was bleeding so they will probably call me tomorrow, so I will find out about a scan.  I'm wondereing if the clinic will give me anything to help, if I get another BFP.  Some of you ladies take progesterone after the IUI - what is that for? Is that something that you continue if you get a BFP?  

Sorry, to anyone i've missed, big hugs to all, and thanks again for all your support. 
J xx


----------



## jack2009

Hi Jodie

Good to hear that you are batteling on!! It will be a better year ahead fingers crossed.

I have just completed my first cycle of IVF tested 26th dec was a big fat neg but knew before as started heavey bleeding on day 11 post to emby transfer(((((((

So have been gutted all xmas and am going forward with IUI in jan or as soon as clinic let me. Its good to hear that you have positive vibes re success via IUI i simply couldnt afford another cycle of IVF. I have enough for goes of IUI but that will have to be it, god this whole thing is so stressfull.

xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

hasina - so so sorry to read about your loss hon. take your time to recover and i hope that you feel in a better place soon.

missy - sorry that the cycle didnt work for you this time, hope that the next one will bring you that bfp

jodie - again, I am so sorry that you are going through this. My clinic prescribes progesterone for all their iui patients to support the luteal phase, if you get a bfp, you continue to take it up to 12 weeks I believe but certainly until the first scan. I had lining issues and tended to spot early even with the progesterone support so was also prescrribed estradiol for this cycle which I am also still taking. It certainly may be worth you enquiring about when you try again. *hugs*


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Jack - I hope you have a better year too!   Sorry that the IVF didnt work for you last time, that must have been hard to go through, but as I say I still think IUI has good success rates, just in my case I maybe have other issues, but fingers crossed it works for you soon, so how many attempts can you afford to do?  I'm having private treatment to, and I know its a pain having to pay, but I think you get much better service when its private.  Is IUI not available at all on the NHS where you are? So when are you next back at the clinic to discuss when you can start? I know its stressful hun, this is the hardest thing ever, but it can only make us stronger and I'm sure you'll get plenty of support on this thread.  

Mars - hope your doing ok, when is your first scan? Is there a chance it might be more than one?   Thanks for your advice - I will ask the clinic about the progesterone, so what reason do they give you the extra meds? Is it when your progesterone levels dont get to the level thats needed? so do they need to do a blood test to diagnose that? Sorry if thats too many questions  

Hasina - unlike you to not post all day, hope your ok   Thinking of you  
J xx


----------



## jack2009

Hi Jodie,

To be honest i havent even bothered checking out the NHS route as i am single and have a 15 month old so obviously i wouldnt be a candidate i am not complaining its understandable. I think though it does make me feel quite alone the whole process. Its shouldnt has i do have a fantastic support network.

If i am being sensible i could manage 2 attempts at IUI but could see my trying a 3rd time if i can scrape the money together but that really would be it i have Jack to think of, just so desperatley want him to have a sibling 

My clinic was shut over xmas so have sent them an email and will phone them first thing to get the ball rolling for the first IUI, have a feeling due to my short cycles etc the deed wont be done till feb.

Anyway i have to stop wallowing i am so so lucky to have Jack, hes been the one thats got me through this difficult time!

Be great to keep in touch.


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Girls,

Just quickly popped in to check up on things. Jodie / Hasina you haven't upset me , it's the memories of it all and knowing exactly what you are going through that has. It's so awful. I am glad you are being strong though.  
I am ok. Had a  bit of a rubbish day PMA wise, in fact I was very NMA today.  This 2ww has dragged, maybe because I've been off work with the holidays etc.  
Another 5 days till I can test. Dreading it to be honest - but at least it will be a saturday so if it's a BFN I can be grumpy all day and mooch around at home being miserable instead of at work.

Hope everyone else is good. Catch up later in the week.

Take care all, special hugs to Hasina and Jodie.   
Kaybee xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Jack - Sorry yeah I did read that on your signature  The NHS has so many criteria anyway, I think even if I was in the right postcode, I'll probably have to be over 30 or something (I'm 26).
I'm sure there are positives, to doing it by yourself, like you dont have anyone to worry about - I am beating myself up for how much this is hurting my other half (not that I wish he wasnt around, just saying there is positives to either side).  Do you have your family around? Do they know what your going through? Or have you got any close friends going through fertility issues?  
Well lets hope you get your BFP, within the 2/3 attempts.  I'm sure I'm cursing myself going forward, but I have only got as far as basting twice, and it worked both times.  I'm really hoping it will work again.... 
You are very lucky to have Jack, going through all this is a reminder of how precious children are.  I dont know how it feels to go through this when you already have one, but surely it takes away some anxiety knowing that you can do it because you have done it before  
I'll be following you every step of the way hun  

Kaybee - thanks for checking in.  I'm sorry you have been through this too, I wish there was no such things as miscarriages! I think the 2ww is always hard, its always at the front of your mind whether your at work or on holiday, really hoping your get a BFP - cheer us all up a bit!  

Hope everyone else is ok
J xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Jodie - my clinic just automatically prescribe progesterone so there are no tests or anything like that. I guess you could ask to have some tests? I have seen iothers that get their progesterone tested 7dpo and onwards and are prescribed progesterone then if it is needed. There seem to be so many schools of thought on it that the righet answer seems to be a big mystery! Hope you're doing ok. *hugs*

Kaybee - I swung from feeling negative to positive on my cycle and have done on every cycle! Keep your PMA though, I don't think we can honestly know either way until you see the results on that stick. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hasina

Hi all....
Jodie hi Hun, how u baring up?
We will get through it Hun.. 
Good  ?? U asked about the gel thing everyone uses after tx!
I didn't use it nor did u! But I no couple of the other ladies that had bfp they used it and are doing well. Soo we both might need to ask about that to clinic?

Kaybee aww Hun so sorry though Hun didn't no about ur m/c untill I was Reading below ur post.. That's just things that wil hapen in womens life specially with us.. 
There's me going unto detail about it no wonder u wer geting upset.
At least Hun we no we dis manage to get pregnant.
And as iv said befor wish u all the luck on Saturday...
How u feeling by the way?

Mars & missy thanku soo much ladies for the loving kind word. It doesn't always have to be the largest caring words but just u ladies being there Reading our post gives us the support that there are ladies out there that no what wer going through and being caring with the kindest word xxx 
thankyou to all that I have missed out.

Afm been feeling faint yesterday morning dh insisted taking me2 hospital soo went had blood test done. All bloods are fine.. I thought bloods will indicate miscarried etc but it didn't.
Had an internal examine they just wanted to make shore it wasn't. Ectopic. Soo dr couldn't really see and just said miscarried most likely but the scan will indicate to confirm. 
So back to plan 1 anyway at least it's weds 2moro just hope won't need no dnc etc . 
Doing ok today have to be. Have been told bed rest soo taken week of from work.. 
Xxxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Jodie - so sorry just realised I didn't answer your question! My scan is booked for 24th jan at 7+5. I had an awful lot of follies pre trigger so I guess there is a possibility of multiples, can't wait for the scan to find out!

Hasina - sorry you haven't got any more answers yet. Are you having a scan tomorrow? Hope you can use the week off to really put your feet up and take some time for you. *hugs*


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi Guys,

Just popped in to see how everyone was and am really sorry to see my IUI buddies, Hasina and Jodie, in such distress. I'm so so sorry for both of you. I can't believe you've both had such rotten luck - it's terrible. Sending you both       .

Please just try to focus on the fact that it happened quickly for you both, proving that IUI works for you. There's no reason it won't happen again just as quickly and this time you have to be luckier. I'm sending     and     for both of you that you feel better soon and can start trying again.

Hi to everyone else. Excited for you Marsmaiden - would you like twins?! I know I would at this stage - funny how things change . . . time was I was sure I wouldn't be able to cope, now I feel I could cope with quintuplets if only to have the chance to be a mum!!!

Missy, sorry it didn't happen naturally   . . . I'm in the same boat this month, thinking maybe, just maybe . . . there's always that hope isn't there? Anyway, at least you are starting your meds soon. I'll have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!

Kaybee, hang in there - not long to go!

oh btw, Hasina and Jodie, when I had my m/c (actually a missed m/c with the m/c part induced by a pill) my doc told me to wait until I got my next period before we started trying again. It came pretty much right on time (29 days post the m/c) and was only slightly heavier than normal. I think that's pretty standard unless you have complications.

Chat soon,

Hope xoxo


----------



## wolla

Hi - not posted on this board before (although posted a lot on other boards first time round)

Sorry for no personals - am looking forward to getting to know you all though.

DH and I have one son conceived through DIUI - he's now 4 and we're about to start trying for a sibling.  We've had to change clinics, as the clinic we used last time is no longer doing DIUI, and we have our initial consultation next week.  It's a 2 hour appointment, and am just wondering what to expect.  DH has non-obstructive Azoospermia, so only option is to use a donor again - I'm 5 years older than last time, but hoping to do DIUI with clomid as this is what worked for us before.

We're with the London Women's Clinic this time round - am hoping to get started as soon as possible - don't want to waste any more time - how soon do you think we'll be able to start after consultation??  

Good luck to anyone going through treatment at the moment, and so sorry for those who've had bad news this past week x x

Wolla
x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Mars - thanks for you advice.  I'm going to clinic for a blood test tomorrow, so if i get a chance I will ask about the progesterone.  Fingers crossed for you scan then, cant wait to hear how many you've got in there 

Hasina - I'm still gutted to be honest.  How about you, shame you've been feeling faint.  Lucky you get a bit off time of work tho, I think I'm going to go back tomorrow    I have just spoken to the clinic and they are going to do a blood test in the morning, so did they tell you the result of your blood test straight away at the hospital?

Hope - how are you doing hun? Its a shame us triplets, didnt have much luck in the end!! Lets hope we all have better luck next time round...   Thanks for your support.  You'll have to keep popping back to let us know how the IVF is going  

Wolla - welcome to you    I dont know how soon your clinic will start things, but my clinic always start things asap, all we normally have to wait for is my body!! Good luck with your consultation next week.

J xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

just a quick one from me 

Jodie and Hasina -   I know its so hard at the moment but it will get better, it takes time I still have the odd moment when it just catches me off guard.  But in time you can try again.xxx

Wolla - Welcome I've been with the London Womens (in Swansea) and they didn't take long to get me started when I was having ICSI with them. x 

Hope and Grace - good to hear from you. x 

Missy - Good luck for this time round. 

Kaybee - not long now.    


Everyone else hope all is well,

Love and hugs 

Moo.xx


----------



## jack2009

Hi Wolla welcome to the thread I am also with the London Womens clinic in (darlington) unfortunatley just had a negative on my first doner sperm IVF cycle. I have an appointment tomorow to hopefully organise a new treatment plan based on DIUI which i think will start when i have my next period which is about 14 days away so basically pending on your appt date i think they start treatment when you get your first period post appt! Good luck!!

Hey Jodie long time no speak lol!! I replied to you earlier before I read your last thing to me, you would think it makes you less anxious when you have had one but i doubt my abilities alot i have had a misscarriage before at 11 weeks and Jack was delivered by emergency section i know this is probably not much compared to alot of people and what they go through but enough to worry me. Think its just so hard when you want soemthing so much thats not in your control(( Anyway enough of that need to be positive for my up coming treatment) How you doing?

Lets hope scientists invent something which gurantees 100% success everyone!!


----------



## hasina

hi every1

hopeandgrace hiya hun soo happy to hear from u and nice of u to pop and check on us xxx
hope things are speeding up for u hun xxx make shore u still stay in touch and we all wana hear about geting bfp xxx

cupcake2010 wow 1st day.... i think time flys quickly when u start the clomid and just after a week ur due for a scan then not long till the big day...ul be fine goodluck hun..
and yep in this roller coaster we all have to be positive even when we less dnt think of it...
i just cnt wait to start  as well i just hope they dnt say to wait for few months.

mini-moo whats happening with u? wen u starting hun? 

jodie  yep hun feeling exactly how ur feeling no matter what wer trying to move but something keeps hiting my heart.
hmmm didnt really want to take any time off from work to be honest dh insisting to take time off all been to dr today gave me sick note.. but should be ok to return on tuesday.. hope everything goes ok with ur 1st day back at work...
by the way hun the bloods i had at the hospital i dnt no why the dr said the bloods dnt indicate if i have m/c i think they done othere test but not the hcg. will u get blood result back 2moro as well? hope it goes well though...

wolla welcome to the roller coaster family lol  good luck with the tx

marsmaiden hay hun yep scan 2moro... 
not expecting anything from the scan... i just hope i dnt need to have dnc thats all..
goodluck for ur scan make shore to tell us all about it xxx

sorry if i have missed any1else hope all is well xxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi, 
Thanks everyone for your support again   your all great.
Jack & Cupcake - I'm on it!! I'm going to the lab, going to find the cure!!! I'm going to be minted, and we can all have millions of babies....   

Jack - Hi again!! I saw your other reply thank you, I'll hit you back in a min!! you shouldnt doubt your abilities at all, you gave birth to a healthy baby, most pregnancies have some complications, which wouldnt have been caused by anything you did, and we know how common miscarriage is.  I;m sure you'll get there again, lets be positive.   

Cupcake - how exciting your at day 1, dont be negative, lets hope you get your BFP this month!!  

Hasina - I dont know when I'll get the results of the blood test i'm hoping it will be straight away, but i doubt it.  When will you know when you can start again, I'm hoping we wont have to wait that long either....
J xx


----------



## hasina

jodie im just waiting for the clinic to call me back i made a call to them too.. but the problem is theyve had back log because of the holidays.. im hoping to be honest to start in feb hopefully on our next af? what about u?
hope ur bloods come back soon... make shore to post let me no... 
hang in there buddie  we will get there xxx


----------



## wolla

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

Jack - we're at the Darlo branch too.  Good luck with your appointment today - hope you get your treatment plan sorted and can get going straight away.  

Cupcake - yay, you're cycling - so exciting.  once you start taking the Clomid you feel like you're actually doing something and getting somewhere , and like Hasina says the next week or so will fly by and before you know it you'll be on the 2ww.  Think positive thoughts x x x x 

Hasina - hope you hear from the clinic soon and can get started again.

Jodie - hope you get your blood results soon and you don't have to wait too long to get started again.

AFM - Been having major wobbles since we booked the appointment tbh - wondering if we could actually cope with another baby, worrying about labour (lol - long way off i know) as had a pretty traumatic time with DS (ending in an emergency section) and at the same time worrying about the tx not working, and not having enough money to give it enough goes to give us the best chance.  arghhhhh - I know that once we've had our appointment next week and have some sort of plan that I'll start calming down (fingers cossed).

Big Hello to anyone i've missed.
Wolla
x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Well I went to the clinic for the blood test this morning, and they'll ring me with the results tomorrow morning, but because I am so dim and because my brain has switched off I didnt ask anything helpful, like when can we start again, what next, trying something different next time....!!! what an idiot!!    I was just a bit emotional to be honest, so was concentrating on not breaking down!! I'll see what the blood results are, then ask what next.  I imigine if its the same as last time, I will have an appointment with the consultant in about 3/4 weeks and then he'll say wait until beginning of March to give my body a couple of months to go back to normal (well normal for me anyway).  Oh I'm such an idiot I didnt even ask if I need to pay for the blood test, and how much.... 

I dont know what to do about work, the clinic said they will sign me off, and I dont feel ready to go back, but my boss is going to get annoyed at me, if I keep having time off every couple of months.....

Has - As I say I reckon my clinic will make me wait untill March, which is annoying.... As I dont normally have periods, they'll have to induce one before we start anything, so it really is up to the clinic, and they always like to be on the safe side.... Not that any doctors say wait before you try again, but I think for me I will need to have a least one normal period, just to make sure all is clear and good to go.  Are you still in having pains? Mine were worst on Sunday, just really cramping, now they come and go, and it hurts more when I stand.... 

Wolla - I know what you mean, your always thinking of treatment, the future, what if this, what if that, I really wish I could switch my brain to stop thinking about fertility things for a while..... I dont know what I used to do or think about before we started trying!!!   You must be excited about your appointment next week, get the ball rolling   It will be good to get your plan so you know whats going to happen and when.

Jack - thinking of you at the clinic, let us know how it goes  

Hello & big hugs to everyone else   xx


----------



## Missy123

Wolla - Welcome and i'm also doing DIUI for similar reasons to you. Good luck.   
MarsMaiden - Hope you are taking care and not fretting on the football team you have inside lol. We are just as curious as you! How many would you like?   
Cupcake - STAY POSITIVE i know that is easy to say but you have got this far and there is nothing to say anything will go wrong.    
Mina-Moo - Good luck with this cycle.   
Jack - Hope you can get started on this cycle.   
Hopeandgrace - Good luck with the IVF, please keep us posted.   
Jodie & Hasina - I am so glad you are feeling a bit more positive that is what we need to hear but look after yourselves and go again when you feel ready and your bodies feel ready.   
Wishinganddreaming - Are you starting treatment this month?   
Kaybee - Good luck and hoping for a BFP when you test.    
Mrs Doris, Venus and all the other ladies that have got a BFP hope you are taking care. 

Not long for me now, looking forward to being back on the rollercoaster and a step closer to our dreams. Just finished AF and wishing the next would hurry up so i can get the needles out!
Missy xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hopeandgrace - that's a tough one! After 3 yrs of trying I will honestly take whatever I'm given! I feel like it is unlikely we would get pregant again so in a way would love twins for that instant family but honestly I would really worry about the financial and stress aspects! 

Wolla - hey, welcome! Good luck for your appointment next week, I hope that you can get started quickly. As others have said, iui doesn't normally have too much of a delay. I think we have all spent so much time obsessing over ttc that you shouldn't worry about being the same! I haven't been able to think of much else for 3 yrs but the outcome is such a huge part of your life either way, its really no wonder!

Jack - haha, I wish there was something like that! Good luck for your appointment today.

Cupcake - yay for starting your cycle! I always find the first couple of weeks go really quickly, its that dreaded two weeks after that were the problem! Hoping for some good results for you - grow follies grow!

Hasina - best of luck for your scan today, hope it shows that all 'ok' and that you don't need anything else

Jodie - your state of mind is perfectly understandable! Can you prepare a list of questions now to ask when they come back to you with your blood results?

Hope everyone else is well! *hugs*


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies!

Had my appointment today post my BFN(

Anyway i am booked to have hycosy done on monday....does anyone know much about this? I wasnt going to bother as it cost £350 and i have a 15 mth old concieved naturally but he said he wouldnt reccommend for me but because Jack was born via emergency c section it should be checked being as the iui costs £1750 incl sperm donnor, Wolla i totally understand you being nervous seems like we had a simular experience Happy to talk anytime to this day i am very sad i didnt have a natural delivery gets to me alot!!

Jodie i did the same was emotional etc even though Jack was acting like a clown the doc was like jack dont you know your mummu is trying to make a sibling he just laughed at the doc lol. Do you or anyone know how do you know if the sperm i get is good lol dont mean to be blunt obviously they get screened but things like mobility do they check just it costs £1000 at my clinic!!!

I hope everyone is doing ok today so frustrating this waiting game!!


----------



## Kaybee

Hiya Jack. 
A good clinic will not do IUI without Hycosy beforehand. You need to check that the pathways are clear for your eggs. Even though you conceived naturally with Jack, things may have changed since. It does cost around £300 at my clinic so yours is probably the same. Worth it though in my honest opinion. Imagine spending all that money on the DIUI only to find after the event that there was some sort of blockage in there... you need to speculate to accumalate.

Good luck
Kaybee xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi, 
Me again!! I really need to go back to work, and back to the real world, instead of just posting on here all day!! 

Jack - so are you happy with how today went? again sorry I am really stupid, I dont know what a hycosy is?!    Um I dont know about the sperm thing either.  So do you not get a choice? I'm sure they have to be grade A swimmers, when they're being paid for..    Oh Kaybee just answered the hycosy question - I think I had one of those (or something similar) on the NHS.... I think I'm coming across really thick - I am actually blond, but with everything that has happened I feel like a change, and am going to go brunette - maybe i'll be smarter then  

Kaybee - how you doing? not long till OTD now, have you got any symptoms yet? Even though it would be really early to have any symptoms already... 

Mars - your obvioulsy a sensible person, but I am not really (not at the minute anyway) to be honest the lady that has done the blood and that is the manager, and she does really try to help, but she is not really medical so will probably tell me to wait to ask the consultant, but she rang me back with the results before so I asked a few questions...  

Missy - thanks for you support   dont worry AF will be with you again soon, you'll be back on 2ww before you know it! Hope this is you month!  

AFM - the clinic called me back and said my HcG levels are still over 100, which is lower than they should be if I was still pregnant, so am miscarrying,  but should be under 2 if the miscarriage is complete - this makes me sad!!   I dont know why obviously I know i'm still miscarrying, but its not nice to think there might be still quite a bit to go, and it makes me wonder whether the "important bit" is inside or outside - if you know what I mean...
The lady I spoke to is going to ask the consultant if I should have blood tests before we start again to check the blood thickness & clotting, etc.  I hope they say do it now, instead of waiting for another miscarriage....
I also asked about starting again, and she said we need to get the miscarriage dealt with first, and wait for results if we get the above  test done, but she said hopefully we wont have to wait months, just until my body is back to normal, but that took 4 months last time!! All we can do is wait I suppose....

Anyway, I'm glad lots of people are back on the rollercoaster, cant wait to see some more BFPs!  
J xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies I hope u don't mind if I join in. All my history as below and need a new topic to keep my mind occupied on this new cycle hi to u all and I hope u are all keeping well x
I started my new and probably final cycle this month and after so many tries and BFN I need this more than ever and it's nice to b able to hear about people in the same boat x


----------



## wolla

Jack - when I first enquired I was told that the consultant might recommend a hycosy to check my tubes are clear.  I was wondering why it would be necessary given that they were obviously clear when I conceived last time - but I guess Kaybee's right in that things do change and no point spending all that money if there's no hope cos your tubes are blocked.  It does sound like we've had similar experiences.  it does get easier - i really struggled to cope with the fact that i had to have an emergency section - I had flashbacks of labour and the op for months - and on top of that i was feeling like a failure because I couldn't get the hang of breastfeeding.  why do we give ourselves such a hard time about these things eh?    

As for sperm - doesn't it tell you the count/motility etc on the form with all the info on?  I can't remember from our last cycle - we were just so glad to have a donor (was NHS cycle) that I didn't pay attention to any of that - but I'm sure I've read on here that it's on the donor info form - and when I've looked back at my notes that we've got from the NHS clinic  all the info's on there (and interestingly enough on our 2nd cycle there were less swimmers but we got a BFP)

Jodie - big hugs  x


----------



## jack2009

Missy123, MarsMaiden, Kaybee, Jodie, cupcake

Thanks for your support guys!! Jodie you're not being thick lol....its just to check tubes are clear. I forgot to mention i wanted a stimulated cycle as was thinking that would increase my chances but he said it wouldnt and would deff reccommend that my first go at it should be natural is this usual anyone? So Jodie do you think you will end up waiting a few months still( It will come round and you know however frustrating if your body is ready gives you the best possible chance!!

Wolla...all i can say is snap!! I breasfed for 1 week i was recovering from c section then developed what they thought was pnemonia but in fact was just a bad chest infection just didnt have it in me to cont so put him on the bottle to be honest that does get to me but the c section upsets me alot more at least you can get a routine when they are on formulae. Wow its so strange and good when people have simular experiences!! Good luck I am there on the monday so at least should have an answer if everything is fine to continue!! Good luck xx

Missy123, have you always gone the self inseminated route? How did you get info on it...i am just thinking that if the next few attempts dont work then in the future may do self insemination as alot cheaper! Good luck xx

Kaybee, how you feeling not long to go now!!

Hasina how you feeling today?

Cupcake you will be able to guide me on how IUI goes as your ahead of me!! Good luck hope your feeling positive!!

Shenagh welcome....i really hope this is successfull saving the best till last!!

Sorry if i missed anyone out take care xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Missy - sorry i missed your post while I was posting! I would love just one but will take whatever is thrown at me at this stage! A football team could be tricky though.... It's hard to believe that we can look forward to jabbing ourselves isnt it? I get so excited when cycles start, just knowing you are doing something positive feels so good. 

Kaybee - not long now! wishing you lots of luck

Jack - As others have said the hycosy is a good idea just to make sure all is clear, its all done very quickly although I can understand your concerns about the costs. I was lucky and mine was done as part of my treatment on the nhs.  As for doing a natural cycle, if I'm honest that sounds a bit odd given the notes in your sig. A natural iui doesnt increase your chances hugely over trying naturally especially if you have known fertility issues. Your con could be recommending it because of your reaction to the IVF meds perhaps? Have you had all the FSH and progesterone tests etc? It could also be due to costs, obviously the medicated cycles are a lot more expensive if you are funding it yourself and maybe your dr thinks that you will ovulate well naturally for whatever reason? I would certainly try and get more information.

Jodie - really hope your body plays ball and that you can get started again in the not too distant future *hugs*

Shenagh - Welcome! It took me 3 years and 4 cycles of IUI but I am finally very tentatively pregnant and if you read back through the thread there are lots of success stories here to gee you along. It can definitely happen and as someone recently said You have to be in it to win it! Best of luck!


----------



## Jodie K

Mars - thanks for your support   

Wolla - thanks for the big hugs - just what I needed    Hugs back to ya  

Jack - thanks for being polite, lol!    So will you get the results and a plan of action on monday?  Yeah I think realistically it will be the beginning of March before we start again.  If its sooner - bonus!! 

Shenagh - Yay!! Hey hun, I saw your PM - Happy New Year to you too!! Lets hope you get your BFP this time then, I have everything crossed for you  

xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi everyone, 

Jodie K - Sorry to hear that the blood results were not great, I hope things all work out quickly and without any additional stress and upset.   

Jack - as the others have already replied, the Hycosy is just to check your tubes are ok. I had one a couple of months ago. I took paracetamol before hand and it really wasn't that bad, It was a little crampy afterwards and I felt a bit strange that evening back back to normal by the morning  They give you antibiotics afterwards to stop you getting any infections. 

Kaybee - Fingers crossed for you   

Mars - Its so exciting I am looking forward to hearing all about your scan.   

Missy - I have just finished AF and now waiting for the next one so I can start taking the Letrozole, It should come on the 30th of Jan and I wish it would just hurry up now!!! We must be starting at around the same time.   

Welcome to Wolla and Shenagh 

Hasina - hope your doing ok hun.   

AFM - I am hoping AF arrives on time at the end of this month so I can finally start treatment. I am going to collect my drugs in the next two weeks so it will finally feel real!. 

Hi to anyone I have missed and hugs to all. 

K x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Shenagh - welcome and good luck 

Wishing and dreaming - here is a little AF dance    to make sure it arrives on time. x 

Kaybee - good luck   for a BFP. x

Jack - Good luck with the Hycosy best to be on the safe side, I wished I'd had the test now, the NHS kept changing their mind as to whether I needed one or not.  In the end they said i didn't need it. 

Mars - Good luck with the scan and make sure you are looking after yourself. x 

Missy -  I too am finding myself looking forward to injecting   but it feels like I've been waiting ages this time round. Hope that the time goes quickly and you will be injecting before you look round. x 

Hasina and Jodie - hope you are physically feeling a little better if nothing else my luvs.   

AFM - nothing much to report although I do have really sore (.)(.) which I think must be down to the norethisterone although I've never had that before, I'm also a very ratty  which is not so unusual.   

To those I've missed hope all is well. 

Love and Hugs Moo.x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks Mina  

Hope everything works out for you this time  

K x


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies

Mrsmaiden, i have a period every 21 days and it lasts for 5 days. The doc said that would prob mean i would ovulate on day 9 or 10 but obviously i would have to home check. To be honest i am starting to feel a little anxious that i might mess it up or something. I asked to be stimmed as i accepted its more money and he said to do it natural just as i am regular etc and he thought perhaps my body would be more receptiable to something more natural. I feel a little confused now,  i explained to him i have limited funds for a couple more cycles and obviously want to boost my chance to maximum.

Jodie as you can see i have got myself all wound up ....again boo!! Its shame bout your bloods i do hope we can be cycle buddies!!!!! I would like to wake up in the morn and be pregnant it would be the miraculous conception then i could sell my story make lots of money and invest it into fertility treatment to make that magic 100% sucess rates lol!!!

I have a question ladies firstly if you could choose would you have natural or stimulated IUI. Secondlywhat are peoples views on clomid as thats what i will be offered if i can persuade them to stim me, i have read worrying things about it.

Hope everyone is good!!


----------



## hasina

hi all its getting chillie isnt it
wow every1s been busy today hear  
just quick 1 from me

jodie hiya u ok... funny enough had the pain this morning seemed to get worse and loads of clots sorry 2 much info.
u make shore u take it easy hun xx
jodie the only thing i can just say to u is i no exactly what ur going through feeling the same  

missy lol exciting ul be starting soon... yep get the needles out lol  

marsmaiden hay hun how u doing?hope ur doing ok... make shore u take it easy xxx

jack2010 hiya hun...  iv had hycosy as well.. and yep around 300 quid... sorry to hear about ur  c-section  i had it as well with my little 1... and as for donar iui didnt no its cost around 1000 thought it was extra 100 or soo....
hmmm i think diffrent clinic have deiffrent rates..  anyways goodluck if ur thinking to have it done it will be good to be honest thats 1 way finding out if tubes are blocked etc dnt worry ul be fine xxx

shenage    we all on the same boat and all the ladies are the best here and very supportive...

wishing and dreaming soo exciting ul be strating soon hope u get bfp 2011.....

mini-moo lol u being ratty hay well enjoy it ur 3 to do soo wish u all the best with this cycle u have waited for long time xx


afm well went to have my scan today ladies funny enough had the pains today.
scan showed empty sac,soo they then done the internal scan it showed clots.. and for a second the nurse thought there was something she could see soo she had to get the dr and it was noticed be be a clot because it moved. for a second my breath went away thinking there still might me a chance.. soo had to have urine test and bloods..
the urine stil indicates postive pregnancy signs but that seems to be normal though. 
hgc came out to be 435 soo very low. so they saying yes it looks like misscarried but they cant confirm it because the hcg numbers have to go down etc.. soo  booked for next week as well for test more.. 
im bleeding having clots why couldnt they just confirm it  hanging me on the side also said sometimes its ectopic pregnancy and its not clear to see it so test have to be checked.
feeling sooo crap sorry mind my french ladies..still have sore boobs...
it was soo heart breaking today at the clinic there was this ladie crying out soo loud shed lost her baby really wanted to go and put my arms around her soo heart breaking... what we ladies go through....
sorry going on and on now this was ment to be a quick 1.. 
make shore u ladie wraped urself up nice and warm getting cold again..
sorry if i missed out on any1 hope all rest are doing ok xxx


----------



## jack2009

Ah Hasina its just awlful am giving you a hug i think its really as bad as it can get misscarrying((((((((

So so emotional this whole process....tonight i have been going through loads of threads and there is so many negative outcomes i am starting to think i need to kurb my obssession for another baby its a kick in the gutts when it doesnt work. I donno

Sorry people dont mean to be so negative just feel down again Jodie make a joke or something....lol


----------



## wolla

Jack - I used clomid last time round - first 3 (I think) cycles were natural and all were abandoned as my follies weren't getting big enough. 4th cycle I took 50g clomid - BFN.  5th cycle 100g clomid plus hcg shot to trigger ovulation - BFP.  Have they checked that you're producing decent sized follies and that you're ovulating ok?  Paying the amount we are,I'd be reluctant to go into it au naturale without having this checked, and risk abandoned cycles.  The thought of this terrifies me as like you, we've only got enough money for 2 goes - possibly would stretch to a 3rd at an absolute push, and for any of that to be wasted on abandoned cycles would be a real kick.  But as for the actual clomid, I don't remember any nasty side effects or anything - bit of bloating maybe on 100g.

Hasina - can't imagine what you're going through hun - big hugs x

Cupcake - hope the next week flies by for you x

Hi to everyone else - off to bed now

xx


----------



## shenagh1

hi everyone,
thanks for all your kind welcomes! hiii jodie  you would think i would look and see if i know anyone before i jump in lol.. hospital in the morning for my forst scan of the cycle fingers crossed something is beginning i hope to god 2011 is everyones year! we should make a record in births in one year lol xx love to you all


----------



## Kaybee

Hi all

Jodie , Hasina - good to see you are still be strong in the face of adversity. Good for you both.    When I had my m/c , my bf disappeared on me and left me to it all by myself. The b*****d loser.. Now I'm glad he sodded off, but I was so alone at the time, I felt that I could just die. I am so glad you have support. Actually if I had known about this site at the time , I think I may have coped better... It is an inspiration to see you Jodie, cracking jokes and staying up beat. I admire that.  

Sorry not making too many personals today, I'm a bit grumpy and worried about testing .... I also suffer sporadic heart palpatations that leave me in pain and have had an attack of that this afternoon. It is 100% anxiety related so not good. I have been reading all the posts so don't think I am not here, just being quiet that's all. Thanks for all the notes and   vibes for my OTD. They do help. 

Good luck to all having scans and bloods etc, its all good fun being pricked and poked!!   

Love & positivity to all, me included - miserable cow!!   

Speak soon.
Kaybee x x


----------



## hasina

Jack2009 whoops sorry mistaken wrote 2010.
Hay it's hard hun we all are going through it but try and stay strong Hun u have to have the energy to play on the roller coaster. 
Wer all here Hun for each other  

Cupcake2010 wow soo exciting 1st day I really wana get back on the roller coaster if only I had it my way. Time will fly Hun xxx goodluck

Kaybee really sorry to hear about ur experience on m/c My heart goes out to u..
Funny thing is just was telling Dh that i tell him how I feel etc but its not the same as I open up to u ladies. To be honest dnt no what I would of done without this site would of ended up in mental hospital. Hay il be making a small prayer for u sweety so u do get bfp.. 
Dnt stress take it easy... Dnt worry about personal but we all are hoping u do get bfp and lead the way for others as well. And as iv said befor that I got bfp 1st time so it's possible for any1 out there.And by the way I think it was u with the juicy follicles  u had soo ul be fine xxx


----------



## Missy123

Jack and cupcake - I have no chance getting pregnant by hubby as he has no swimmers and whilst talking one day with a friend and her hubby they offered to help us which really shocked me that someone was willing to do that, never crossed my mind. We all talked openly about it and agreed that as long as there was no physical contact lol that we should try it and we were all more than happy with that. They have healthy children of there own and another conceived and born while i am still trying so i gathered he didn't have anything wrong with him! I know i took a chance but as you know we will try most things to get a BFP. I just say when i need it and get passed a pot (hope not tmi) and the rest is up to me syringe etc. 
I hope this dosen't shook too many of you but it may give someone else an idea if they are in the same boat as me.
Missy xx


----------



## hasina

Missy wow all I can say that uv got an amazing friend there. It takes a lot of commitment so someone to do that. Great news though Hun sooo happy for u. Hope everything goes ok with the whole process and may u get a beautiful cherishing baby that we all want xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hasina - I shocked myself posting that as i don't think i had REALLY thought about it and there is only 1 other that knows what we have been doing as it's not the sort of thing we wanted people to know and the DIUI they think we are doing IVF. They are amazing for doing this for us but could see how much we wanted a family and he was willing to go to the clinic and everything but we decided against that as i thought it too much to ask and is a lengthy process to be approved. Next month i am going to use it inbetween the trigger and DIUI as there has been alot of talk about timings (36 hrs).
Glad you haven't judged me for doing this as it's all i thought about today but i'm not the first and won't be the last. I think i just worry too much on what other people think.
So sorry for what you are going through at the moment and hope you can try again soon.    Jodie K   
Kaybee - Getting close now     we are wishing you    .
Shenagh - Welcome and hope your scan went to plan.
Wishing and dreaming - I am expecting AF also 30th so we are cycling same time.    

My heart goes out to you with what some of you have been through.


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone,

Obviousy I didnt go back to work today, hence why I'm on here again, I'll go back monday.....maybe... 

Wishing - thanks for your support   I'm sure things will go really quickly once you pick up your drugs.

Mina - Thanks for you support - loved your boob diagram!! lol!   Hope things go well for you this time  

Jack - you wont mess its up, trust me, you'll be thinking about what you have to do, and what next all the time....   Dont be anxious or wind yourself up   Sounds like your cycle runs like clock work, so hopefully your follies do what they should and when they should - mine dont do anything without a kick, so I would always have a stimulated cycle.  Not sure about Chlomid, I tried it but again it didnt do anything, so I use injections.  I'm not aware of any negatives about it tho, and I didnt notice any side effects when I took it.
Dont be down and negative, I think some threads just go through good and bad patches, before Xmas we were getting loads of BFP's on here - dont stress - you'll be fine   Ah, are you liking my little jokes babe?   

Has - big hugs to you   sounds like it was hard at the hospital.  Sounds like they are being thorough tho! I'm hoping hcg will be lower again tomorrow so dont need scan or dnc or anything.   

Cupcake - ah you liking my little jokes too? he he! yeah I will write down my questions, I know it will be about 3/4 weeks until I go back to see the consultant though.... It'll probably be a whole book!! Thanks for the hair advice    Maybe after I get it done, you guys will notice, when I start using big intelligent words!!! lol!   

Shenagh - good luck for your scan today hun - let us know how it goes  

Kaybee - thanks for your support.  You sound like your better off without your ex!! This site is helpful, it was recommended to me after my last miscarriage.  Just relax until OTD then, dont want you getting ill.  Still sending positive thoughts to you  

Missy - you have some good friends.  I'm sure no-one is judging you   Good plan to use it before DIUI - increases your chance, doesnt it. 

AFM - feeling a bit better today, actually left my pit to go and get some shopping, and have tret myself to a wash, so no longer a greasy zombie!!   Back to the clinic in the morning for another blood test.  

Big hugs to everyone else   xx


----------



## shenagh1

evening ladies,

how is everyone hope you are all keeping well? 
missy- i also had friends who went down that route lucky for her though it worked first time however it was with her hubbys bro so that may have been a bit more akward lol.. at least they will look similar i suppose.

had my scan today nice thick lining 7.5mm but not ONE follie.... nothing zilch and it may hurry up lol mood swings galore in my household at the min however it can take me anythin up to 35 days to get any of a good decent size 

love and hug to you all xx


----------



## wolla

Missy - I'm sure no one on here will judge you - I think it's fantastic that you've got friends willing to do this for you (and I think his wife is just as generous as he is) - we need donor sperm, and did think about asking DH's brother but decided against it in the end for various reasons.  I might be speaking out of turn here, but if it were me I wouldn't feel comfortable doing the self-insem between trigger and DIUI - purely because if it were me and I got a BFP having done this, I'd spend 9 months (and possibly longer if the baby didn't have any strong features)  wondering who's swimmer it was that got there first.  Again - I'm sorry if I'm out of order saying that and I'm sure you've already given lots of thought to this.

Sheenagh - hope your follies grow like mad over the next week or so  

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi everyone sorry for lack of personals tonight but my DS has got another bout of tonsillitis : ( 

Just wanted to say - yay Missy we are going to be cycle buddies, lets hope AF comes on time!! Missy I totally don't judge what you have done and I don't think many people would. My DS was conceived using anonymous fresh sperm using a syrine at home, It worked first time so I was really  lucky. I would have gone down the same route this time round but the law has changed and I can no longer get hold of anonymous sperm to use at home, although if I had a friend who I could ask I totally would be trying AI again as it is soooo much cheaper and less stressful. Sorry I have gone on again, I just wanted you to know your not alone and certainly not judged.  

Hugs to all hopefully be able to do more personals over the weekend. 

K x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Just a quick one from me tonight as I'm so tired, didn't sleep very well   

Missy - just wanted to reiterate what the others have said, we would never judge you, I think you have very supportive friends.  xx

Sheenagh -   that your follies grow but not too much or too many. x 

Jodie - Glad that you have taken a little longer off and felt a little better to be able to get a few things done.  I only took two days off with my M/C I started properly bleeding (sorry tmi) on the Thursday so was back in work on the Monday. The problem was I didn't give myself time to heal emotionally and have found the last three months very difficult at times.    

Hasina - hope you are doing ok today.    

Everyone else    where ever you are in your treatment. 

Love and hugs 

Moo. x


----------



## Clairey2608

Happy new year everyone sent with lots of    and   for a 2011 filled with lots of BFPs!!!

After a nice christmas and new year trying not to think about all things fertility, we're now back in a positive mindframe for hopefully a 3rd time lucky IUI. Just waiting for AF to show, which should be middle of the month, then its back on the injections we go! The clinic are going to scan me more regularly this time to hopefully prevent over-stimming again and we're also following some of Zita West's book and have some accupuncture sessions to help do all we can for our last IUI. Trying not to think about moving on to IVF just yet as that'll be the next plan and for now, focus on this try.

Hope everyone's 2011 have got off to a good start and I look forward to hearing lots of good news on here soon, lets kickstart the new year with some BFP's!!

 to all xxx


----------



## jack2009

Missy thats great stuff!! Wish I had some good sperm lol!! Damn it all i need is sperm lol!!

Hey Jodie glad your abit better today!! I was so grumpy this morning but i straightened my hair put on a front at work and that got me through the day, just want it all over with and i think as i am single even though i have my family i dont have that other person to lean on financially and emotionally thats why i get worked up more i think.

Anyway i have decided if everything is ok with my tubes on monday i am gonna say i want to be stimulated, afterall it took 16 days of the highest dose possible of gonal F and menopur to get 3 follicles the right measurement.

Wolla how frequent were you scans when stimulated over natural...dont wanna sound think can you have natural cycle with trigger shot i am so paranoid that i might miss my ovulation but am sure i need to convince he doc to let me stim. Also how is clomid taken is it injected?

Kaybee i wish you all the luck really hope its positive we need some good vibes on here!!!!

Thanks to the rest of you sorry for my grumpyness

xxxxxxxx


----------



## wolla

Jack - I had the same amount of scans with natural as i did with clomid.  only had day 10 scan with both.  If they're not going to stim you, I'd ask them to track your ovulation for at least a cycle just to make sure everything's working as it should - yes it'll delay you getting started, but will reassure you and save abandoned cycles.  
Clomid is just a little tablet - 1 tab is 50mg.  you take it on day 2-5 (or something like that), and that's it.  The trigger is an injection - I injected myself, and tbh was pretty easy and i didn't feel a thing.  I used cheap internet opk's to test and didn't have a problem - but if you're worried about missing your surge then invest in some decent ones - think i tested first thing, and 2pm or something like that (testing my memory now - this was 5 years ago)
Good luck for your hycosy on Monday hun x


----------



## jack2009

Thanks for that info wolla!! Do you know if there is a stronger drug than clomid or do they just increase the amount? Just if i do stim my body was very slow with ivf, i used trigger shot then too. Also do your follicles have to grow a certain length like ivf in order for iui? Sorry bout all the questions


----------



## MarsMaiden

Jack - just to let you know my ecperience of iui for some more information. I had injectable cycles starting injections on day 2 or 3 of my cycle and started taking estrogen on cd8 as I had lining issues on past cycles. I injected buserilin which effectively shut down my own hormones and then puregon to stim my ovaries. I had a scan on cd10 to see how things were going, they like to see follicles reach minimum 16mm on injectable cycles I believe before they trigger. My experience was always that I had lots of follies but they were all quite small. On my BFP cycle, I had a 16, 15, 14, 14, 13, 9 on the right and 15, 15, 13, 11, 9 on the left. They did talk about abandoning the cycle as there were so many but in the end we carried on. I took a trigger on cd11 in the morning and had my IUI on the following afternoon cd12. I have been taking estrogen and progesterone since.  However there are so, so many different combinations of injectables or clomid that you need to rely on the expertise of your FS to guide you in the right direction as to what is right for you. To be honest as well, they often treat the first IUI cycle as a bit of an experiment as they have no way of knowing how your body will react. My first cycle was abandoned as I didnt react at all to the dosage of stims that they had me on. As Wolla said, asking them to track a natural cycle might be a good idea so you know what baseline you are starting from?

Hope everyone else is well, will catch up properly later!


----------



## hasina

Hi everyone, hope every1 doing ok and are in good health!
Not feeling too good from last night have had cramps and got this sharp pain on my left side on the back when I breath feel the pain at the front chest. 
Cald dr got an appointment at 4.O'clock . I'm shore it's nothing but ain't really feeling right and I'm not a person that likes to go dr.
On top of that the clinic called and said I have to wait for 3months until I start the next cycle. That's made me so upset this waiting is torcher it's killing me waiting and waiting. I'm sorry ladies I no every1 Some of u ladies have had to wait as well it's just I've been trying to conceive for 4years and didn't take any action even though knowing there must be something wrong with me,
So when I finally have started to get something done about conceiving I'm still on the waiting side.
I just wana get on with it.
This is soo hard. I'm going back to work next week dnt wanna go work dnt wanna do nothing.
Wierd thing is my tears dnt come but it hurting so much my hearts in to bits.
Sorry about going on and on boring u all with my feeling all the same Wer all feeling it. 
Sorry for no Personals will post later when I feel a bit better xxx
Love u alll ladies


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Hasina

Sorry to hear that you have other pains going on.You are doing the right thing by seeing the Dr.
Regarding waiting the 3 months, thats best really as even in normal conception , Drs' advise waiting 3 months till trying again after miscarraige. Give your body time to heal such a massive trauma.  Zita West recommend doing fertility treatment in the Spring anyway so it could be perfect timing for you.

Please don't feel bad about venting on here, it is what the board is here for, supporting each other. You're grieving sweetie, and that is why you feel like doing nothing. Exactly the opposite of what you should be doing though. They say a little excercise, ie, getting up , washed dressed and walking to the Drs later , will increase endorphins and make you feel a little better. We're all feeling your pain.  

Let us know how you get on at the Drs later. Hope it is nothing to worry about. Perhaps he can give you an extension on your sick note. Another week maybe? Ask him.

Speak soon 
Kaybee xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

wishing and dreaming - yay for getting going soon!

Mina - I can sympathise with feeling ratty on norethisterone, my mood swings while on it were incredible! Cant remember ever getting sore boobs but I'm sure it can probably do that too!

Hasina - so sorry you are still feeling low but you need to give yourself plenty of time to grieve and get back to rights within your body. Hope the drs appointment goes OK and that the pains are not too much to worry about.

cupcake - good luck with the clomid, hope its going OK so far!

shenagh - sorry to hear your follies are a bit slow but it sounds like they manage you well to bring them along so hopefully the next scan will show some god progress!

Kaybee - thinking of you for tomorrow and praying for a positive result *hugs*

Missy - You are very brave, that is a tough decision for anybody to make but as others have already said, no one would ever judge you for it! I really hope it works out for you *hugs* The double IUI sounds like a good idea as at least both samples will be of great quality.

Jodie - yay for getting washed and clean!  Hope youre doing ok *more hugs*

Clairey - good luck, yay for getting started! Hope that they get the doses right for you and that it all goes ok.

Jack - good luck with your appointment and whatever decision you make.

AFM - did another pg test this morning and the line is still looking good. I still worry so much about having an early loss. I am hugely bloated and have sore boobs but those could be from the extra progesterone! I am just taking each day as it comes at the moment and waiting for the scan, two weeks away still though, it feels like forever, I have never known time go so slowly!!


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Hasina - so sorry your feeling down, and I really hope the pains are nothing to worry about, but wise to go to the doc.  Miscarriage is so hard, it is truly rubbish, but can only make us stronger - this whole fertility journey will!  3 months sounds a bit pants tho, If I'm honest coz I dont want to wait 3 months!! Can I ask if you are at a private clinic or it is is NHS? Last time my clinic told me to wait 2 months, but it actually took my body 4 months - which isnt the clinics fault, but I'm hoping as this miscarriage was earlier, my body might get over it quicker....  

Shenagh - hope those follies get moving soon   Last time they suddenly grew, didnt they, so lets hope that happens soon. 

Mars -   ! I'm sure you have no reason to worry, and your scan will be here before you know it. 

Kaybee -   for tomorrow! Why does Zita West suggest trying in the spring? ( I went to one of her talks at the fertility show in November - have tried to follow some of her ideas.)

Jack - many questions, which I'm sure all the other girls have answered now... with me they started on 50g of chlomid then up to 100g the next month (its just a tablet), but it didnt work - they explained to me that the chlomid should tell your pituatry gland to release whatever hormone (fsh?) but it didnt work for me, so they cut out the pituatry gland, and I just inject the fsh directly into my stomach - i think thats how it works....  I think a follie has to be over 16mm to be mature, but I think they normally try to get them to about 20mm... As the others have said its hard to know how your body will react to any drugs, I have had 2 abandoned cycles (one over stimulated, and one had endometrium issues after the last miscarriage), so try and get them to track you whether your stimmed or not.  Lean on us babe when you get worked up  

Clairey - welcome back - hope you get your BFP this time, we must be due a run of good luck on this thread....

Mina - thanks hun, i feel a bit lazy not going back to work, but do keep having random tears, which I dont want to do at work.  Big hug to you - I wish no-one had to go through miscarriage.  

Wishing - hope DS feeling better soon.  

AFM - had another blood test this morning, just waiting for the results, and try and find out what next as well.
Hi and hugs to everyone else 
J xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Jodie... I read it somewhere, on this site actually, that Zita West "suggests" Spring is the optimal time for conception as this is a time of new growth, buds on trees, bulbs springing up etc...? Not sure but I've read it! When I next spot the reference to it, I will post a link.

Hope you are ok today    

Kaybee xx


----------



## Jodie K

Thanks Kaybee - gotta try anything I suppose....   xx


----------



## smileybunny

Hi ladies

I am new to this board having just moved from 3 cycles of oi onto our first iui. We had our iui on 24 dec and were told to test yest negative I am afraid. Still no af and cyclogest stopped Thursday. I noticed Kay bee u had yes done same day and were told to test today, is it possible I was too early or am I kidding myself? Lots of luck today Kay bee xxxxxxx

We are now trying to decide what's next they discovered a polyp in my womb and also my right tube has re blocked and dh sample was said to be low (8 million not sure any opinions on this welcome!!) it feels like we have too much against us to keep trying at the mo just wanted to know your thoughts and if thisbhas happened to anyone else 

Sorry for me me me me post good luck all

Xxxxxxxxxx

Smiley


----------



## Missy123

Smileybunny - Welcome and wishing you well, Lets hope you did test too early and it changes it has been known all we can do is.   
Kaybee - Hope you are ok and you got a good outcome when you tested this morning.   

Hasina - Sorry you have a pain best get it checked i think we all hate docs but hope they help you feel a bit better. The 3 months will go quickly but i know it is frustrating to wait as i had to too but you have to get yourself better first to give you the best chance.   
jack - We can't do it without sperm unfortunatly! lol Wish we could but then it would be a miracle but i've heard miracles do happen! lol   

Wolla - You are not out of order we all feel different about these things and i appreciate the comments and support from everyone. I had thought about the not knowing part but it dosen't matter to us it will be mine and DH 100% it is only if it ever has a medical problem that we would ever need to know and we will cross that bridge if we ever get to it. 

Thankyou everyone and hope you are all doing ok and not getting too frustrated with all the waiting.   
Missy xx


----------



## mo:-D

Hi,
I hope you don't mind me jumping on the thread, but i am due to have first IUI on wednesday, hoping that my 'slow growing follicles' make it big enough and stay with me till monday at next scan!

I was put on clomid, but only found out Thursday that we would be having IUI as they had not sent us or told us DH results. (after having to wait a year to have him tested (v. long waiting list, then they couldn't use first sample, back to waiting list.) We waited for DH results for a month then rang to get them, they wernt great, then didn't suggest a way forward (nurse should have bought us in, but didn't). So we had to ring again... and suddenly i am having IUI. I am really pleased that we are doing something constructive, but heard it is not great if there are issues with sperm... so i am confused! Any ideas? Sorry for the garballed story, hope u can make some sense of it!

I am sorry some people are having such a hard time... i hope that the waiting goes quickly and it means you are fresh and ready for the next cycle. 

Sorry for me post  Hope someone can help. I have seen some are teesting today- good luck, if u haven't already tested early!!! 

Mo x


----------



## Kaybee

hello all. I hope everyone is ok

Nothing good to report here. its a   Absolutely gutted    
Have rang my clinic (CRGH) and they've said stop the Cyclogest and wait for my period to come. I'll be ringing my consultant on Monday to see what the next steps are. I think/feel that I want to go straight to IVF now. This IUI isn't going to work for me - I can just feel it. 
I had a dream 3 nights back that the test came out negative! That was my own body speaking to me in my sleep for sure.

Sorry I couldn't come back with good news for the board. I'll be around but just going to be a bit quiet until I know what is happening next.

Lots of love and  to you all. Thanks for your support this cycle.

Kaybee xx


----------



## Missy123

Kaybee - So sorry but please don't give up on IUI it was only your first and lots of us have BFN, i know you are feeling low at the moment and feel as though it will never work for you but you must not give up. Like one of the other girls said a while ago you got to be in it to win it! Take a while to get over it and you will feel ready again i'm sure. I felt exactly the same and cried but we are all here for you.    Please don't leave us yet. Take care of yourself.   

Mo:-D - Welcome and i bet that was a bit of a shock after the long wait hope all goes well. Not sure i can give you advice on the sperm issue as my DH is so poor we are using donor. The sperm must be good enough else they wouldn't have put you down for it so good luck and hope all goes to plan.


----------



## mo:-D

Sorry for your bfn kaybee... keep going, my clinic have said to try 6 cycles.

Thanks Missy, yeah well that's what i am hoping. Will try and pin the dr down after my scan on monday and see if he can give me any more info about the sperm!

Mo x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Kaybee - I'm so sorry   but like missy said it was only your first time, VIF took 3 attempts and in now having twins.  Also I don't want to put IVF down, but I had 3 goes all BFN and my first IUI had a BFP.  I know that I went on to M/C but its the best result we've had since trying.  You however need to do whats right for you, but if you have unexplained infertility the IUI may very well work, you may just need to have another go.  What ever you decide we will be there for you. xxx

Mo - As Missy say it must be good enough otherwise you wouldn't be doing IUI, but depending on what the problem is a good multi vit may help, My DH had one set of results that we below average and I got him some multi vits which I made him take and he's not had a problem since. 

Missy - Hope all is well with you. x 

Hasina and Jodie - how you doing? Hope you are doing a bit better today.   

Wolla -   

Smileybunny - Welcome and have you tested again?  Unfortunately it can take upto a week before AF arrives, but it would be worth testing again in case it was a little early.   

Jack - How's things?

AFM - I'm starting to feel a little nervous about this cycle as I'm sure if I over stim again the consultant is going to give up on IUI and refer us back to private IVF which is not only a worry financially (although we will find the money for at least 3 goes) I mentally don't want to go back to IVF as the only success (limited) we have had is with IUI but because of my AMH level its unlikely the private clinic will allow us IUI as we would bring there stats down!!!  Sorry to moan, I know i'm jumping the gun a bit but for some reason I'm not very rational today!. 

Everyone I've miss hope all is well.xx

Love to all, moo. x


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Mo. thanks for your support. I would try 6 cycles if I wasn't 43 this year. I just don't have the time so I don't think so.
I'll see what my Consultant says next week. I may ask them about one more IUI but back to back, so that means doing 2 drops, a day apart.
We were supposed to try naturally the day after the IUI but DP has some issues there and wasn't able to. (the pressure was too much, as it has been the whole time we have been trying naturally) It's absolutely heartbreaking but I'm not throwing the towel in yet. Will update again next week, and let you all know what my clinic suggests. 

Good luck in your journey. At least you have time on your side.   xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

So sorry Kaybee    take time to come to terms with the result and then come out fighting IUI can work I just keep focusing on Venus who was very down about her DIUI but then got very lucky third time round, it CAN happen and I really hope it works for you. We are here whatever you decide. 

Sorry to hear you are feeling down Mina, Keeping fingers crossed it all works out. 

Welcome Mo 

AFM. Nothing to report treatment wise but feeling very strange today. My brother and his girlfriend had a baby girl early this morning and while I am soo happy for them and excited to be an aunt I am surprised but how weirded out I feel and then feel guilty for feeling that way. It was an unplanned pregnancy, they had only been together 4 months and she was on the pill!!! Agh this TTC business is a real roller-coaster of emotions. sorry to go on but this is the only place I can truly say how this has affected me without upsetting people. 

Stay strong girls 

K x


----------



## mo:-D

It is hard kaybee, see what your clinic says, hopefully they will be able to make the decision for u xxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Wishing and dreaming - its natural to feel the way you are and nothing wrong in that.  This journey is so hard.  I'm sure most of us on here have felt and still feel the way you are now from time to time. 

I certainly did with a girl I work with, she told me a couple of weeks ago that she was prg and I burst into tears, then she started crying because she did want to upset me   I was really pleased for her, but also felt angry and jealous which then made me feel guilty.  Crazy world of emotions. 

I'm sure that when you see your neice you will love her and build a great relationship.  I have 6 nieces and nephews which I love to bits although they are all grown up now but I know that DH's sister is starting to think about a family and I'm sure if I've not been able to have a child by then that I will feel the same as you.  DH on the other hand is so much more positive and says things like we will be the cool uncle and aunt that can have the children over to stay and do all the fun things with them and none of the bad.  


Anyway not sure if I've helpped at all, but big   and  I'm sure 2011 will be your year. xx

Moo,x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thank you so much Moo, it did help so thanks for taking time to let me know I am not such a bad person after all   

Here's hoping 2011 is our year x


----------



## jack2009

Kaybee so sorry hun big hugs!!

Min moo still down confused frustrated, went to mothercare today as my little boy got his first pair of shoes felt i was getting torn in all directions feeling emotional he is growing so fast then feeling emotional seeing all the newborn stuff, i gotta get a grip i know. Well i just see how it goes at clinic on Monday, i am going over and over whether to demand to be stim or let them go natural arrrggghhh

Anyway hope you all ok, i post again next week when i know whats happening

xxx


----------



## hasina

hi all,

First of all Kaybee iv been reading all the post but was still too upset to even post and specially after reading ur bfn made me soo heartbroken for u, just imagining what ur going through inside...... 
we all want a bfp i just wish and hope every1 will get that chance 1day if not soon but please let it be for 2011 for all the ladies here.
hun just because it didnt work 1st time round at least try another 2times befor u move on to ivf.. hang in there hun its hard..
only matter ff 2months hun trying then think about ivf... uv waited soo long what diffrence is 2months gonna do.. 
im only talking of experience because i did get bfp so please hang in there.
and wer all here for u hun.. love ya loads  

CUPCAKE2010   hay hun whats up? awww sorry ur feeling soo down hun... 
hun with the tx we ladies go through hun its hard hun, im shore ur partner will ask u when he comes around to his sence..
these things hun sit down and talk it through with dh,it is important he knows what ur felling and going through etc.
he he doesnt then u wont get the support that u need.
and yep i understand hun its hard when ur around people that are pg ect but thats the best thing about u hun ur being strong at least u face up to people its not good sometimes when u hide away and u willl feel more upset.
clomid hun.. it does make u grumpy and bloatiness and makes u sick i had it.. hopefully anyway not long hun sometime next week or soo ul be going for ur scan in a matter of time ul be on the 2ww so dnt give up not long hun....
and yep this place is the place that u can open up to whatever feelingsd u going through soo where here hun for u take it easy xxx

wishingand dreaming hun im shore all the ladies here do feel the same way what u felt towards ur brother and girlfriend.its natural hun how u feel specially what we ladies are going through just hang in there and im shore ul be the best aunt for the little 1 and bond perfectly xxx

mo-d im no expect on iui but i think u do need to have sperm count that would be good... if im wrong some of the ladies will correct me.
goodluck for wednesday soo exciting hun ul be fine.. the sperm is inserted high into the womb. i got bfp 1st round if that helps in anyway even soo the main point is it worked for me hopefully it will work for u.
wish u al the best ull be fine xx

jodie hiys hun hows u doing? hope ur doing much better. 
im self funded hun no help from the nhs in 1 way its good dnt no how longer more id have to wait.xx

afm  went to the dr on friday and dr said pain that iv had most probly be  getting is because of my body changing back to normal dr also called up the epu because im under them and have to go back to them on wed and have bloods and scan again. 
he got a second advise from them which they even spoke to me as well and it wasnt nice too here , why im getting these pains is because im still miscarrying that was really upseting.. and thats why my hcg levels are high.

but im feeling much better now today... and finally bleeding has stopped so it took me 1whole week.
back to work 2moro.. not looking foward to it. going ikea today get couple of bits to decorate as my dh put some lovly wallpaper up to make me feel better which i  been meaning to do it.. soo it has put a smile back on my face.
its sooo hard ladies what we go through but im really happy that i have such lovely ladies that are there for me.

sorry i missed out still few of u ladies will do some personals more later..
all u ladies are all in my heart in what u are going through xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Morning ladies. 

Thank you all so much for your notes - they have helped. I am feeling a lot more normal today. I am ready to go again and can't wait!!!  
Period still hasn't showed though    I bet it comes with vengence when it does finally show - I'm hoping it will come today as I hate being all PMSie at work with cramps, especially on Mondays and I work with 95% men (IT world v. dull and geeky)

Hasina I hope you are feeling ok today. Your DH sounds lovely, doing the wallpapering to help cheer you up. He is hurting just as much under all that paper and paste so good for him to keep busy. My DP had a massive spring clean yesterday at the house (we live in 2 locations, london and Hants)...lol I thought he had gone crazy, he was even chopping wood (the old christmas tree) for the fire   but it kept his mind off the bummer result... We're off out for a Tapas lunch today.. well it was Tapas last night when we chose but it could turn into lebanese or chinese, see how we feel when we get out. 

Cupcake - we all have felt like that I promise you. I avoid my best friend so so much, and I am godmother to her nearly 4 year old - it's so difficult. Regards DH, he probably is just confused and doesn't know the best things to say. He afterall, doesnt have maternal instinct and can't understand that feeling. Try not to be too hard on him, ask him to cut out the booze whilst you are cycling so you don't feel so alone.

I spent yesterday ploughing through bags of Haribo Jelly Beans and Magic Mix and some Milka bars and some wotsits - Large bag. lol I felt so fat at bedtime I thought I might explode!  It helped me though and I also spent some time on Yahoo Answers answering ridiculous questions - which always makes me laugh out loud. 
I was surprised how good I felt after a few hours on there.... such silly people on this planet! If you haven't discovered Yahoo Answers yet, look it up. It is funny and takes your mind off things.

Well I better go get ready for my lunch date - I hope everyone is having a nice relaxed Sunday. 

I won't stay away , I'll be back on the boards full swing this week.

Take care all and keep positive - remember, there is always someone worse off.  

Lots of love   
Kaybee x x


----------



## Missy123

Kaybee - So glad you are feeling more positive and ready to go again! Hope you had a nice lunch whatever you decided to eat in the end! The munchy night sounded good i have done that a few times it is weird food can be so comforting but we usually feel rubbish afterwards.

Hasina - Glad the bleeding has finally stopped and you seem quite positive which is a good thing stay strong and hopefully next time will have a better outcome!   

Cupcake - Sorry you feel so down babe it's hard when you can't drink and they are all having a good time around you and you feel a bit left out and want to be home. You must try to tell DH how you feel so he can understand, men aren't like us they have no yo-yoing hormones for a start! We are here for you if you get no joy from him but don't feel alone but try not to be too hard on him.   

Hope you are all ok.
Missy xx


----------



## wolla

Kaybee - glad you're feeling more positive, and looking forward to your next cycle

Cupcake - sorry you're feeling so down.  It's really hard, especially if DH is not giving you the support that you feel he should be - I always feel quite alone through the whole process - DH doesn't really take much notice of what's going on, and I remember feeling really annoyed last time round that he didn't know and understand every little detail of every step of the cycle - (I also, in my paranoid state imagined that he wasn't interested because we were using donor sperm) - I realise now however that that's just how he is - he doesn't feel the need to know every little detail, and therefore doesn't realise that it's playing on my mind every second of every day.  Won't be long now until you have your scan and then your insem - and then the 2ww and constant symptom spotting will start - it's so hard, but we're all here for you, and understand exactly what you're going through. big hugs x x 

Jack - good luck for today, hope all goes well with your hycosy.

wishing and dreaming - it's perfectly normal to feel like that - it's hard seeing friends/family getting pregnant left right and centre when they're not even trying x x 

Hi to everyone else (sorry, still getting to grips with all your names and what stage you're at)

AFM - have filled in all the forms for our initial consultation tomorrow - just need DH to fill in his bits now.  Not sleeping for worrying about it, but looking forward to knowing what sort of timescale we're looking at to get started, and having a plan in place.

Wolla
x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hello all,

I'm kind of a newbie hoping to join you. Just a bit about me; I'm coming up to 37, DH is 39 and we have bee ttc#2 unsuccessfully for a while now. We've had a barrage of tests and are "suffering" from unepxlained secondary infertility. So we took the plunge and are having our first cycle of IUI [with Clomid] this month. I've had three scans so far and an estimated treatment date of this Thursday [if I don't get my LH surge tomorrow AM].

Hoping to get to know to all over the next few weeks and offer you support [as well as getting some support, if I'm honest   ].


----------



## wolla

Bubblicious  welcome to the board.  Fingers x'd for you for Thursday.  

xx


----------



## hasina

Hay ladies what's happening everyone how comes it seems soooo quiet in here.

Is every1 ok
it's nice to come and see how everyones doing.

Keep the post coming in love u all ladies xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Ladies
Hi Bubblicious - welcome to the thread & good luck in your journey.

Quick update for me - no rest for the wicked! I have had an brief with my consultant today who has said that providing my FSH levels are good and scan is clear on day 3 this cycle which will be Thursday this week (when AF finally manages to show - she's trying!)  then I can start stimming again. If the levels are outside range then I'll have a month off and cycle in Feb. So, that's good - I don't feel like any time is being wasted now. Just gotta hope the FSH levels are right and there are no cysts on my ovaries from last cycle... 

Bring it on!!!

Hope everyone is good. I'll be back later, from home. Just sneaked on from work !!  

Kaybee x x


----------



## shenagh1

hey everyone how are you all keeping? hi bubbilicious! im also new on this thread! how was everyones weekends... im trying to keep up to date with everything going on... was at the consultant this morning for another scan... all pretty much the same, i asked about this time trying DIUI but the nurse had difficulty trying to figure out what it was... isnt that meant to be their jobs to know any way she then informed me that DH sperm count wasnt low enought o consider it even thought one month it was barely over 3 million... i dont know where this woman comes from!! other than that still hoping and prayin each day and back on thurs so love luck and lots of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all
back on this thread as consultant wants is to carry on with IUI while we wait to start the IVF.

hope everyone is doing well.

shell x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,

Shenagh - Fingers crossed those follies get moving soon, last time they had a sudden spurt didnt they, so you'll probably go for a scan one day and there will be some nice juicy follies!!   I'm not sure about sperm numbers and stuff, but the consultant surely would have recommended a doner, if your partners arent good enough - it'll be fine - 3 million is still alot  

Kaybee - so sorry it didnt work for you this month, but glad there probably wont be much of a wait, and you sound much more positive now   

Hasina - the thread probably seems quiet, coz I actually went back to work today, and stopped posting on here all day!!   How are you doing now?  I went to Ikea too, to cheer myself up!! He he!! My DH is being great to, he's trying to keep my mind occupied, I think we might treat ourselves to a weekend away and planning lots of nights out, and stuff.

Bubblicious - Welcome!! We'll give you plenty of support hun   Fingers crossed for Thursday  

Jack - How are you doing? How was your hycosy today?

Missy - like your comment about the yo yoing hormones! Made me laugh  

Cupcake - I know how you feel hun, my best friend has just told me she is pg, I've already told her I dont want to see her for a while - maybe a bit harsh, but I cant deal with that right now.  I always feel we stand out like the couple without kids too, but it'll hopefully happen for us both soon   Shame your DH wasnt being great, maybe talk to him tell him how you feel, but you always have us    I dont think men think about things to the same level we do, they dont understand hormones, and it probably hasnt even crossed his mind that you might be feeling the effects of the chlomid, my DH doesnt ask how I'm feeling - but I just tell him anyway!!  

Wishing& Dreaming - again its natural to be upset when others say they are pg.  Like I said above my friend just told me she is pregnant, so I'll be avoiding her for a while!! I'm sure it'll be easier when the baby comes!! Also I work in HR and have to do risk assessments with ladies when they say they're pregnant, and while I'm doing it the word "cow", just keeps running through my head....   Is that I little harsh?! I think I may need to deal with my anger issues.... 

Moo - I hope your feeling better now, try not to stress that you'll over stim, I know its a nervy time, always a bit touch and go with me too.  When are you going for a scan?  Cant you ask them to do it earlier than standard and then srop the dose to alternative days if they are growing to fast again - they have done that for me before....

Mo - Welcome   hope the scan went well today 

Smiley Bunny - welcome, did you retest? sorry you feel you have so much against you, things could still happen though.  I dont know much about sperm count, but 8  million still sounds alot.  Can they do anything about the tube? Surely if you have IUI they know which ovary and therefore which tube, before you go ahead with the IUI?

Wolla - how did your consultation go today?

Shell - nice to see you back, fingers crossed the IUI works for you this time.  

AFM - I have been quite sad and teary over the weekend and today, sometimes I dont think i'll ever stop crying!! I had a sad dream at the weekend, dreamt I had 2 miscarriages, then realised it wasnt a dream!!!    Spoke to the clinic today tho, going back for a blood test on friday just to check all hormones are back to where they should be, and they have said I only have to wait 4 weeks before they induce a period and get going again, so hopefully I'll be cycling mid feb.  They have also recommended having a blood test to check that it is not the blood clotting factor that is causing the miscarriages.  Hopefully I can get that done on the NHS, but will have to wait for results before I start cycling again, but hopefully they'll only take a couple of weeks.  

Anyway, hi and hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## mo:-D

Scan went well today, nice big follie, i think he said either 23 or 28mm, can't remember which! But he was surprised it was so juicy  IUI booked for wed- very excited 

Any advice on these SA results.........

count 20 million
morphology 4%
motility 11%

Do these seem a little low to be doing IUI? ( i have a feeling they are just doing it to follow protocol... grr) But i could be wrong!

Hope evreyone is doing OK!

Mo xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Thanks for the warm welcome all  .


----------



## hasina

Bubblicious hay Hun hope I have a surg soon!
When I was on my 1st cycle I didnt get a surg even though I testing twice a day and the clinic ended up saying I missed the surg. But 2nd cycle theyd given me there injection and I did have a bfp but ended up with m/c.
Wish u all the best Hun if u are going on Thursday.
But yeh just wanted to give u that push with energy that iui does work xxxx

Jodie Hun sorry to hear u havnt had a good weekend.
But wanted to ask u what's happening with us lol we seem to be geting and doing everything the same
I reckon that touch wood 3rd time luck we will have successful pregnancy!
Hang in there will have our days Hun.
And it was my 1st day back as well yesterday but I only work part time sooo home bye lunchtime but some days it leads up to 3.0clock if there too many paper work.
It seems as if ul be starting soon. I will call up in march.
Wish u all the best Hun

Cupcake2010 Good to hear that u had a good talk with hubby and trust me u done the best thing see look at u now? U seem alot happy.
As I said befor we need loads of support from Dh.
Mens will be mens that's some things we won't be able to change
That program u was saying would love to have watched that but recently my brother-inlaw been staying over would of loved to watch that but don't want him thinking why the he'll I am watching that when it's been a long time I havnt had children lol!

Mo wow that is some juicy follicles u got ther I'm shore and hope u get bfp.
Take it easy xxx

Shell4roy welcome back Hun u never no the waiting u do for ivf u might end up with a bfp with iui,
So dnt loose hope ok ...

Kaybee Hun good to hear u feeling much more positive Hun.
We all need that girl power in ourselfs.
Hope ur ok though!

Mini-moo 
Missy123
Wishing and dreaming
Hope u ladies are doing ok xxx

ATM nothing to report got blood test and scan 2moro..
Feelng much better just get bit upset sometimes was due to go for my 7 weeks scan this Thursday would of seen heartbeat...
Awe well life still needs to get on can't stop there 

P.s ladies just relised that there soo many spelling mistakes iv made lol it's not me by the way it's the phone I just quickly type the message but it seems to mistakens leaves the letters out.
To be honest I like my normal phone rather then touch screen phones


----------



## Missy123

I also watched one born every minute as was hooked on the last series when a couple both had DIUI and got pregnant form the same donor like on here it gives us all hope that it works and thankfully we are all quite positive at the moment. If anyone else watched it i hope that girl didn't put you off screaming so much i think she even shooked the midwifes after she had her epidural. That will be me as hubby says i have no pain threshold lol. 
It's good to talk about our problems and get help and advice from those that are going through the same thing. If your other halfs don't give all the support you need you will definately get it here.
Well keep up the positivity and good luck with the scans, bloods, bastings and follies this week and sorry for lack of personals and welcomes to the newbies but we could do with a list like we used to have to keep track of us all and where we are all at! What do you think?
Missy xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hasina, thanks for the positive vibes.  And so sorry about your miscarriage.  I have my fingers-crossed for a BFP for your next available cycle.

I still haven't had a natural surge so I will be triggering tonight for IUI on Thursday.  I have taken the afternoon off afterwards for some rest and relaxation.  Is there anything I should/shouldn't do after treatment?  Can I shop until I drop or do I need to put my feet up?

Good luck for tomorrow, Mo.

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Bubblicious !

WoW! How exciting for you. I'd suggest just rest up after, lay on the sofa with the remote control for the rest of the day & get waited on.... you don't have to , but it's nice to so why not! ..  

I'm going to be about 11 days behind you. I am at my clinic Thursday for a day 3 scan and FSH levels test - then onto stimming with Gonal F if all tests are good.

What time Thursday is your tx so we can all think   vibes for you on time...  

Kaybee  xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Kaybee, it's at 2.30pm.  Good luck with your scan and test on Thursday, too.


----------



## Kaybee

Hi bubblicious. 

Cool ok 2:30pm I'll be back at home sending lots of positive karma to you.....    My scan appointment is booked for 10:30, so that will be 11:00 knowning my clinic!  Good job they have free hot chocolate and stuff in the waiting room. 

When I had my first IUI on Christmas Eve it was like it wasn't really real or even happening to me and I was a right stroppy moo that morning as well.  My Anxiety got the better of me (and my DP poor thing lol) ... Hope you stay nice and relaxed.   

Kaybee xx


----------



## wolla

Jodie - sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit down - you've been through a lot so it's understandable really.  good news that it won't be too long before you can get started again tho

cupcake - glad that you've had a good chat with DH.  when do you have your scan?

Kaybee - hoping scan goes ok and you can start stimming as planned x x 

Bubblicious - good luck for Thursday - I agree, put your feet up if you can and relax.

Jack - how did hycosy go yesterday?  Hope all ok and you can get started soon.

Hi Hasina, Sheenagh and everyone else

AFM - well, appointment today went ok (did NOT like the consultant one little bit but wwill try not to dwell on that :-( )  Had scan, consultation, all screening bloods and a hormone test (which i presume was FSH?) filled out donor request form and booked appointment with the counsellor for next Tuesday.  If FSH levels ok we'll be able to start next cycle.  DH was lovely yesterday (must've been the day for it Cupcake lol) - he'd left a message in the kitchen yesterday morning asking me to meet him for lunch which was lovely, and then he told me that he was really excited about today's appointment and he hasn't been able to sleep cos he's been dreaming about babies.  I think sometimes I forget that he's got feelings about it all (mainly because he doesn't show them!) and forget that it's not all about me.  Really felt for him at the clinic today as he was asked at least 3 times by 3 different people if he was going to be producing a 'sample' today - he took it in his stride tho and just calmly told them that we'd be using a donor. 

Will be holding my breath for the phone to ring now to get FSH results.

Hi to anyone I've missed
Wolla
xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Bubblicious and Shenagh -welcome and good luck with your treatment. x 

Wolla - Glad the appointment went well, I didn't like my first consultant when I was doing IVF but we were lucky that on our second appointment she wasn't available so we were moved to another one who I really liked.  But at the end of the day as long as they know what they are doing I'm sure you can put up with them. 

Cupcake - Glad that things are better with DH. I've had words with mine on and off during this journey and I often forget that its not all about me!  

Kaybee - hope things go well with the scan, you will only be a couple of day behind me.x 

Jodie - good news that you won't have to wait too long to get started again.   

Jack - How did things go? 

Hasina - How you doing hun?  Hope things go ok tomorrow.   

Shell - welcome back. x

AFM - Scan went ok and started strimming today, but will only be taking gonal F every other day this time round to try to make sure I don't overstimulate.  Also taking metformin again and just hope I don't get the same side effects as last time   . 

Anyone I've missed I hope all is well, 
Love and hugs 
Moox


----------



## jack2009

Hey all!!

Jodie big hugs its s**t when these strong waves of sadness consume us(((((((

Wolla sounds like you got a good partner there wish you all the luck with this new cycle fingers crossed!! xx

Cupcake i watched one born every minute also hoping i would get pregnant while the series was going to be on!!

Well had hycosy yesterday and everything went well huge relief i had been getting myself all worked up thinking there maybe a problem!!! I have explained why I want to have a stimulated cycle which he supports due to my short cycle of 21 days, theres a chance this month but will probably be next month. Couldnt update yesterday as suddenly came down with bad sickness bug

Hi to everyone i missed out!


----------



## Missy123

jack - Glad you hycosy went well and showed no problems we always seem to think the worst! Huge relief i bet. Hope you are feeling a bit better today and the bug dosen't last.   
Mina-moo - Fingers crossed for this cycle and no over stim!    

Wolla - Sorry you didn't like your consultant it is easier if you do but as long as you get a BFP at the end. They may have been having an off day and maybe better next time. Almost there now it will fly by and soon be on 2ww.   
Kaybee & Bubblicious - Good luck for thursday girls hope all goes well for you both.    

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Missy xx


----------



## wolla

Jack - so pleased that hycosy went well and all is ok - and that they've agreed to do a stimulated cycle.  I thought the nurses at LWC were fab - really friendly and helpful.  The consultant asked if we wanted to do a hycosy first, but we've decided not to.  ooh - we could be cycling together 

Missy - thanks, this is exactly what we've said to each other.  During our NHS treatment we were constantly stressed out by the attitude of the nursing staff, and did not get along with them at all - BUT they obviously knew what they were doing and made our little boy for us so we're not stressing too much about not getting on with the consultant this time.

AFM - DAY 1 of operation diet!!!  After being told yesterday that basically I am a) Fat and b) Old and that if by some miracle IUI does happen to work, I will develop gestational diabetes and then have an abnormal baby !!! am tempted to ignore this just to prove a point (was overweight last time - IUI worked 2nd time, had a very enjoyable problem free pregnancy and gave birth to a very healthy baby) - however I know I need to lose weight, and this could be the kick up the a*s I need to do something about it.  Am munching on carrot sticks as I type!!

Hi to all
Wolla
xx

ps - wish i could do something about the 'old' part too lol


----------



## jack2009

Hi Wolla

Yea I could do with loosing abit of wieght too!! Its not a half kick in the gutt when that gets brought to your attention. Only if life was so easy and we could all be supermodels lol!!

The clinic just called to say i can have the same sperm donor as my IVF had he has produced pregnancy(s) so i am just waiting for doc to email me back on potentially starting a stimulated cycle on menopur middle end of jan, i think he was trying to put me off stim because of risk of multiple i said the more the merryer, but on a serious note just think i have a better chance concieving stim than natural. I feel more positive today although i think realisitcally i can only afford 2 rounds of IUI then think I am gonna have to walk away which scares me. Ah Wolla when will your cycle start?


----------



## shenagh1

hi ladies,
seen a few posts there about one born every minute... funny i had also said to my hubby i would like to be preg by the end however i think if i was to act like the screaming girl he would have to gag me during labour lol... i had to keep muting the tv to get my hearing back when she was one and then u had the 18yr old who did make a peep lol... so how is everyone?

aww jodie youll feel better soon i completely know where ou are coming from it is so hard but your body wont heal itself until your mind has... think of the next chance you have keep them spirits up!

wolla- i cant believe they called u old my mum had her last baby at 42!!! that isnt even old in my books. i wouldnt let the doc annoy you in the slightest and only lose that weight if its what you want, my aunt had similar problems as me although not as severe and became preg at......wait for it... 22st!!! so in my mind i dont beleive in the slightest weight is an issue, you dont need the extra stress of losin weight on top of everything you going through.. do it for you not them x

AFM- i am back at hospital tommorrow... hoping for a different nurse this time preferably someone who can tell me things i need to know and not have to have me explain things to them... feeling a bit poorly today and sorry for myself but apart from that fingers crossed i have more movement tomorrow  hope you are all keeping well xxx
 and to you all xx


----------



## wolla

Sheenagh - thanks for that ^hug^.  I completely agree and will be doing it for me, and not for them x x  tbh she didn't so much call me old outright - when she said about my weight I pointed out that i was overweight last time and she said 'ah yes, but you were young then'.  It was her whole demeanor that was really offputting to both me and DH - it was like we had to talk her through the whole thing - she didn't seem very knowledgable or competant at all.  We were both shaking by the end of it, and i didn't remember to ask any of the questions I had.  I did have opportunity to ask the nurse a ton of questions while she was taking my bloods though, and she was lovely.

Jack - yay, that's great news - bet you can't wait to get started.  Hopefully I'll be able to start with next cycle - day 1 should be around 31st Jan.  Just depends on results of FSH (although what the options will be if results aren't good I've no idea).  We've decided that we'll fork out for 4 cycles maximum and if it hasn't worked by then, that'll be it!  So - by May/June we'll either be pregnant, or have to accept it and be grateful for what we've already got.

Wolla
x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Missy - thanks for the well wishes, hope all is well with you. x 

Wolla - Good luck with the diet, I too am trying to lose a little I eat way too much over Christmas. 

Sheenagh- Sorry you're not feeling to well today and I hope all goes well at the hospital tomorrow.

Jack - Glad your feeling more +ve today and I will be   that it works for you. x

Shell - how's things? 

Kaybee and bublicious - Good luck for tomorrow. 

everyone else I hope all is well. 

Moo.x


----------



## hasina

Hay everyone just quick 1 from me....
Went to the hospital and had urine test and it has come out as negetive.
Soo that's why they didn't do blood test.
So nurse said it's compleated mscarried.
Soo at least i won't need dnc ect soo that's good that evrythings happening natural.
Feeling down dnt no why...
Plus feeling as if I'm coming down with something.
I'm sooooo excited for all the ladies that have started there cycle.
I just can't wait till I start.
Dh has been the best can't have asked any1 better then dh.
My place looks really nice, loads of work that has been done.

Hope evryone on here get bfp can't wait to hear from u ladies roll on 2011..

Sorry no personls feel soo crap. love u all ladies


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hasina big    my love. x


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Everyone  

Hi Hasina   sorry to hear that you are feeling down sweetie. I know why - because of what the nurse told you today. To hear those words "you have had a complete miscarriage"  whilst you think - "hmm ok, at least it was natural" those are the last words you want to hear.... You are not going to feel great. It takes time but everyday you'll get a little stonger. I do feel your pain and hurt.    - Bless DH for trying his hardest to make things nicer around you. He sounds amazing.  

I'm back at my clinic tomorrow for a scan and FSH tests - they need to check there are no cysts on the ovaries and that my hormone levels are good and I should be all set to go again.... I am going to try IUI one more time (back to back this time) and then move onto IVF - hopefully with my own eggs.   

I'm now off to enjoy a long soak before they run out after 10 days of stims and it's back to showers! (grrr so annoying when you are banned from baths!)

Talk later ladies.    to all x

Hasina, and Jodie if you are also reading,  special hugs to you both. Keep strong xx


----------



## Missy123

Wolla - Surely the cons never said that HOW RUDE! I understand now why you felt like that. I am also 36 and overweight so i also must be Fat and Old! 
Like you said it would be nice to prove them wrong but do it cos you want to and knickers to them! I know some really obese and older ladies that have got pregnant and had healthy babies. So theres hope for us yet! 
jack - Thats good news on the donor and stim, I'm starting the same on the 30th ish of jan.    

Shenagh - Hope you do get a nurse that can advise you for a change! Hope you are feeling better today and more positive. Good luck. 

Hasina -    Glad DH has cheered you up a bit with all the decorating as it was hard on him too but glad he has taken care of you. It's good news your body is returning to normal now by itself and that you are staying strong for each other but we are here also for you. Hope you can go again soon.   
Kaybee & Bubblicious - Good luck for today.   
Hi to you all and hope you are staying positive.    
Missy xx


----------



## shenagh1

morning ladies,
had the hospital this morning... one big fat folli at 18/19mm couldnt believe it...  someone up there must be watching over us..so all set for IUI tommorrow although they still wont do it back to back so fingers crossed this time it works and not too long till im on my 2ww.. this is the quickest yet.

i hope thats good news as i dont know if i could deal with any MC'S or BFNs 

hasina-they said the same to me that it happened naturally.. although it doesnt help much to have lost at all!!

sorry for no more personals ladies but im rushed for time heading into work as we speak to tell them i wont be in for the next week or so.... so wish me luck lol

xxxxx
hugs and prayers to you all


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Ladies

Just checking in after my day 3 scan this morning. 
Sadly I am out of luck this month as there is a cyst on the right ovary.  It's kindof made the BFN even more disappointing, in that I can't get straight back into treatment. The Dr said that they can give me something to disperse the cyst but prefer for it to go naturally. So another month to wait, from today, roughly. 

I feel quite emotional now that I'm back at my desk. A fear tears    Maybe I should plan a night out with "the girls" this weekend and make the most of it.... ?

I hope everyone else is ok. Sorry for lack of personals this time.

Speak soon.  

Kaybee x x


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh - Good news on the follie growing so quick for you it must be all the positive vibes! Hope it goes well tomorrow.   

Kaybee - Sorry you can't carry on this month, cysts are real pains as they come and go when they feel like it and most of the time we don't know it.
Hope it goes real quick! I had a couple show on my last scan and it got abandoned near the end so at the start is better than 31 jabs later.
I know you must be sad and wish it wasn't there at all but the clinic know how to give you the best chance. Go out and have a good time and take a month off.   

Cupcake - 2 big follies maybe 3 is great news. You are not an idiot for not getting measurements as there is so much to take in, maybe ask them to write it all down next time. I'm sure the lining will soon thicken up by next week. 

Missy xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Girls,

Missy - thanks, yes you're right , at least its not close to tx when they've found it and the Dr did say it is quite small.

I'm all booked in with my friends for Saturday night now, so things are looking up a bit 

Cupcake - Anything Selenium rich like Brazil Nuts and spinach all help to thicken the uterine lining. I am sure there are lots of other foods but these are 2 that I like 

Speak later 
Kaybee xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Shenagh - Good luck for tomorrow!

Kaybee - Really sorry that you're out for a month.  Hope the cyst goes quickly and you can get back to it asap.  

Cupcake - well done on your two, maybe three follies.  Won't be long until treatment now.

AFM - I had my IUI this afternoon.  I was in a bit of a tizz as they were running late and I was worried that DH's sample would be affected.  Anywayit was okay, just had a little bit of cramping and a small contact bleed.  Can only keep my finger-crossed now and   ... oh, and remember to use my Cyclogest every night.  This is going to seem like the longest 2ww ever!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Bubblicious - Congratulations on being on your 2ww, take care  and I hope it doesn't drag too much. 

Shenagh - Good luck great follies.   

Kaybee - Sorry about the cyst, and I hope its resolved quickly and you'll be back soon. x 

Cupcake - Great follies   that we see your BFP soon. 

Missy - How's you? 

AFM - nothing much to report apart from the metformin side effects kicking in   but it will be worth it if I can get to basting. 

Hope all is well with everyone. 

Love and Hugs

Moo.x


----------



## wolla

wow - it's all happening all of a sudden on here eh?

Sheenagh - great follie - good luck for tomorrow.

Cupcake - yay, great follies too - am sure your lining will thicken up nicely ^reike^  

Bubblicious - hope the 2ww doesn't drag on too long for you - have you got anything planned to take your mind off it?

Kaybee - enjoy your night out on Saturday - just what the dr ordered hey.

Hasina - it's only natural you're feeling the way you are at the moment, you've had a rough couple of weeks - sounds like DH is really there for you which is fab.  Take it easy x x

Jack - do you know if LWC is open at weekends?  Been working my cycle out and it's likely that I'd need insem on a weekend to get best chance - meant to ask this question at our appointment and forgot - doh.

Wolla
x


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a real quick one from me so sorry about lack of shout-outs [I'm in the office today]. IUI was okay yesterday. Had some cramping and a small contact bleed. Feeling crampy again now . All I have to do tonight is start my Cyclogest and hope for the best . This is one 2ww that I'm dreading.

Mo, how are you doing? Sending you lots of   .

Will catch up with everyone else's posts later today.

Take care all.


----------



## mo:-D

Hi bubblicioous!
I am ok... loke u felt a bit crampy yesterday, but i feel fine today- hoping it stays that way! I didn't get any bleeding after, i think i was lucky! 

How did it go for u? Thinking of u and sending u         

Hope everyone else is OK xxx


----------



## jack2009

Hey all

Wolla yes clinic is open they told me today i can have IUI this month which will quite possibly be on the last Saturday in the month think they perform IUI on the afternoon!

Yeay we can be cycle buddies!!!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Hope that you are all ok and having a restful weekend. x 

Kaybee - enjoy tomorrow night with the girls, I haven't done that for ages and I sooo could do with a good girls night. x 

Mo- Glad things went well.   and all my   x

Jack - good news and the last sat of the month is not that far away.    

Bubblicious - how are you feeling?  hope the cyclogest went ok, and that you don't get too many side effects. The 2ww can feel so long and as hard as I try just can't help symptom spotting.    and I'll be    that we see a BFP soon. x 

Hasina and Jodie - How's things?    

Shenagh  - hope all went well today. x 

Wolla - hope all is well. x 

Missy - how's things? 

Love to all

Moo.x


----------



## wolla

Jack - thanks for that, is a weight off my mind.  yay - not too long and you'll be on your 2ww then - fab.  If all goes well I'll be just about to start first cycle then so I'll just be starting my 2ww as you announce your BFP ^reike^ 

Hi to everyone else - am just in from a night out with a friend - not often I'm up this late so off to bed now 

wolla
xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi all 

Just a quickie for Cupcake - The clinic will make sure they treat you before next weekend. Don't stress and keep positive. I bet you have tx by Thursday / Friday next week.  Trust the clinic they are not going to waste the cycle by leaving you another 9 days. No way.

Hope everyone else is well and Hasina and Jodie I hope you are starting to feel a little stronger each day. Lots of love  

Kaybee xx


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies,
iui over and done with feeling a bit sorry for myself... although not as sore as last time and no bleeding this time thank god she was a bit more considerate of me this time.. its amazing what a new nurse can do for you..

how is everyone??
bubblicious- how are you feeling now?
cupcake- aww hun dont be nervous its nowhere near as bad as most people think.. glad your getting ur chance though.
hope everyone else is keeping well.. lots of  , and   to you all
xx

jodie- are you still there?? are you keeping ok?


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi ladies,

Cupcake - we're in the same boat being first-timers so have also been in a bit of a panic or anxious at every stage, too.

Shenagh - wishing you lots and lots of luck  .  I'm okay, thanks.  I had some mild cramping again yesterday and so far I've had no side-effects from the Cyclogest.  Hovwever, I've normally been quite good in the past at taking my mind off things ttc in the 2ww but I'm finding that I'm already symptom spotting and making myself go a little  .  I think I just need to keep busy somehow.

 and   for all.

Catch you all soon.


----------



## aimees

Hi All, 
We are on our 2nd cycle IUI and I just wanted to say hi and I hope I can join your threads. Finding this all so scary.  Hopefully I can offer you support and get support back. It's good to chat with other people going through the same thing and just feeling some hope can make all the difference. 
WE have been ttc for about 15 months so not as long as some but for us it feels like a long wait. 
Good luck to you all and looking forward to chatting to you. 
Ax


----------



## Bubblicious

Cupcake - it's a progesterone supplement [pessary] to support the uterus lining. My clinic give it as standard with IUI.

Welcome to our thread, Aimees. And good luck with IUI cycle 2.


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,
Just a quick note, thanks to those that have asked about me   (Shenagh - got you PM - thank you   so glad your follies juiced up nice and quick this time - hope this is your month   ) 
Anyway, I've been quiet just because of computer issues, hopefully this works, but I'll come back with a longer post when I can.
Hugs and positive thoughts to you all 
J xx


----------



## aimees

Bubblicious - hi to you too. Good luck with your attempts as well
Ax


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Jodie - Good to hear from you and glad that you are back with us.   x

Aimees - Welcome and Good luck, I've been on FF for just over a year now and found it really helpful. xx 

Kaybee - How was your girls night out? Hope you're not suffering today. x 

Bubblicious - How you doing? I hope the cramping has stopped. x 

Shenagh - Glad it wasn't too bad and the nurse was better with you.  lots of    . 

To everyone else i hope you've had a good weekend. x 

Love to all.

Moo.x


----------



## shenagh1

hi ladies,

how is everyone?
jodie- so good to finally hear from you again thought something had happened. glad your ok and it was the comps fault lol
Mina moo- thanks, it was nice to know she was much more informative and everything.
welcome aimees- you will get soo much help and support in here the ladies are AMAZINGLY good people. 
bubblicious- i had no cramping really on friday but unfortunately im feeling some now.. i hope it turns out to be good cramping   so fingers crossed... iv been finding it difficult already as i have nothing to do with taking a week off work

 and  and loads of   
to you all xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Ladies,

Mini-Moo - I'm alright. Back at work today so keeping myself busy. Nothing else to report at the moment.

Shenagh - How are the stomach cramps? Any better today? When are you planning on testing? Do you wait until AF is due?

I rarely test even if AF seems to be late because my cycles are a bit unpredictable and also because I don't want to see a BFN [I'm one of those "ignorance is bliss" people ]. The clinic said to test two weeks from IUI but I'm wondering if I should do it earlier to make sure the prescription for Clomid for my next IUI cycle is ready for me to pick up.

I'm in need of some    today ... I'm just not feeling it at all.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## wolla

sheenagh -    no - don't test early, and you you will NOT need your prescription for Clomid next month.  Try and stay positive (easier said than done I know)

hope everyone else ok - very quiet on here last few days.

We've got our appointment with the counsellor tomorrow morning - hoping to get blood results and prescription for clomid then too so we can hopefully get started in 2 weeks.

Wolla
x


----------



## hasina

hi every1 wow its been busy here dont no who i should start with..
soooo gonna make it easy and quick...
*wolla* wow exciting bet u just cant wait to get started.. wish u all the best hun...

*bubblicaious* dont no how ur clinic works but my clinic dnt really prescribe befor hand... i remember though my last cycle i called the clinic up for the clomid.. they didnt even call me back.. so the next day the day i should be having the clomid.
i kept calling and demanded they have it ready.. boy i tell u what i thought i was gonna miss the cycle... and i was running like a looney because they had it ready by lunch... but on the othere hand i had to pick up my little 1 from school.. but yep finally did get it and managed to be on time for my dd..

*sheenagh* hun fingers cross for u hun... hopefully u will get bfp... hang in there...

*mini-moo* hiya hun... hows things going with u? hope u reached the basting xx

*aimees* hay hun hopefully this time round u will get bfp... stay strong hun... hang in there i no its hard... but we will all get there..

*jodie* hay hun... sorry to hear u having problems with computer... hope its finally fixed now... hows things goimg with u? are u ok? iv not come on here often too... but only have come back as the rest of the ladies do need our support as they wer here for us...
lol dnt think u read message that i posted... check it up when u have the chance xxx

*kaybee* hay hun how are u doing... ur always running around for us in posting how wer geting on.. thankyou soo much it means alot.. whats happening with u hun? how u copeing?

*cupcake2010* hay hun thanks for asking about me.. im fine not bad... hows it going with u hun....

*missey123* hay hun how are u doing?

*afm im doing ok not bad just get the thinking that i would have been 9 weeks this week... my next door lady boy shes gone big half way through her pg feel a bit uncomfortable around her.. shes sweet lady. nothing to report same all same going work coming home etc just about everything back yo normal *

sorry if i missed out on any1... all u ladies are always in my heart for what we ladies are going through....
love u all ladies... xxxxxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Hasina - Good to hear from you and I completely understand how you are feeling I found myself doing that over Christmas.  But its good that you are getting back into a rountine and I'm sure it won't be long before you can start again, when you feel up to it.    

Bubblicious - sending you     and I'm sure you are not going to need that prescription. As for testing early I've have always tested early apart from my BFP where I resisted.  Try and hang in there otherwise we will have to send in the    .  lol. x

Shenagh - How are you feeling today? 

Wolla - Good luck for tomorrow. x 

Missy, cupcake and Kaybee - How's things?

AFM - Had second scan today and things look better than this stage last time, I have one follie at 14 and one at 12 then two at 10 then a few little ones so all fingers crossed as long as the 10's haven't had a massive spurt then we should be good to go on Friday.  I'll be   that we get there this time. 

To those I've missed I hope all is well?

Love and   to all

Moo. x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Cupcake of course I don't mind you asking, The first time I over stimulated I had 4 follies, the time they let me go ahead I had 3 with a possibility of 4.  Last time I had 3 def and another 2 on its way so it looked like I'd have 5 large follies by the time I got to basting.

My clinic don't like to do insemination with more than 2 follies to be honest but will let you go ahead with 3 as long as it not your first cycle. 

This time I'm on 37.5 gonal f every other day rather than every day, they have also given me metformine for my pcos.    

Good luck with your scan tomorrow I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. x 

Moo. x


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Not been on much while I wait for af to arrive so I can start next IUI before I start IVF.

Cupcake.  I have read the book "the secret" & I have it on my ipod. I found it interesting & do try to practice the way of thinking they try to teach you. Must listen again before I start next treatment.

Hope everyone is well.

Good luck.

Shell x


----------



## dollface86

Hi everyone, 

Only posted a couple of times but I've been following for a while. There's so much going on I find it a bit overwhelming to keep up! 

I started my first cycle a few months ago on gonal f 37.5 but didn't get big enough follies. Trying again this month on 75 but have overstimmed. After 7 days had 2 promising follies at 10mm but three days later (today!) I have 5 between 12-16. They said I could transfer to ivf but can't afford it and I'm only 24. They also gave me the option to abandon but I got a third option... They said I can have a cyst aspiration which seems to mean draining a couple of the follies and going ahead with the other/s. They've given me until the morning to decide but I think I'm going to try it. I've had cysts etc before first cycle so really want to make the most of finally having big follies and a good lining. 

Does anyone have any experience of this? Does it decrease my chances at all? We're using a doner so can't really afford to not take chances. Also they said I have the option to be sedated, should I?

Thanks for any info it's been an emotionally draining day.

All the best to all of you  xx


----------



## hasina

Can't sleep ladies that's why come on here..
It's my anniversary today got upset middle of the night thinking I should of been over the moon.. The last 4 weeks every1 I wanted had been taken away from me...
I'm sorry if u ladies think I go on and on.
Only u ladies will understand what I'm going through.
I'm ok in 1 sense honest it's just anniversary here dnt feel nothing to be celebrating for....


Mini-moo thanks for the hug... Hay Hun ur follicles wil grow... U dnt stress yeah...

Cupcake2010 hay Hun I. Have to wait at least 2 af to come sooo bye march... I think il be ok as soon as I get on the roller coaster...
And yep it is hard with the neighbor but she's a nice lady get. Along with her really wel she has another little 1 that's 2 years old she loves coming around to my place.

Hay Hun can't remembEr if it was u or some1 else make shore u mention to the clinic that still no surg.. Because my 1st cycle hun I missd it.. Sometimes not every gets a positive surg soo that why they have to trigger.. 
My 1st cycle was aBandan I remember I was soo upset..
Make shore that mistake doesn't happen... As waiting around isn't hard enough for us all....

Doliface86 hay hun I no expect sorry but some1 on here will be able to answer ur ??
Iv never had cyst sorry... Wish u all the best Hun with ur tx
P.s ur only 24 I just turn 25 last month lol feels weird saying 25


----------



## hasina

Doliface86 sorry went back to ur post... Hay ur follis the 16 one sounds good Hun.. That's what they expect but u dnt stess just do what's best for urslf.. And what the clinic advise ..
Let us no how it goes..

Ohhhh hate using the phone to post on here make soo many  mistakes .. lol


----------



## MarsMaiden

dollface - have they given you any option at all to carry on with what you have? Your numbers sound very similar to mine, in fact I had more follies than that! We went ahead with IUI that cycle (although I must admit there was talk of abandoning) but we moved fairly quickly so that I triggered the day after the scan and had IUI the day after that to minimise the chances of the smaller follies catching up to maturity.  I was lucky enough to get my BFP that cycle so very glad I talked them into letting me carry on. 

I do know of ladies that have had follies aspirated and continued on with the cycle, I can't remember whether or not they got BFPs but I'm sure it wouldnt affect your chances. I do remember them saying it is quite uncomfortable so if the sedation is available, I would choose it. I think the process is similar to egg collection in IVF in terms of how they get to your ovaries... Best of luck with whatever you decide.

Sorry for no more personals, I've missed so much! Will try and catch up properly later!


----------



## dollface86

Hasina - happy anniversary, I know it's hard but try and enjoy your day and remember why you married each other. You're lucky to have someone who loves you and you love and you'll have a family soon xxx

MarsMaiden - Wondering if we should have just given it a go now... Got to stay positive!

Well the nurses seemed to think it might be OK, one said 16 was about right and the other said they prefer about 18 nowadays. But they spoke to the doctor and he didn't give us the option to continue with it. I've spoken to them this morning and they said there's no stats yet as its relatively new but the last two women who had the aspiration with them had BFPs so that put my mind at ease a bit. 

Fingers crossed! X


So should be having my first iui on Friday!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Dollface - Sorry I've no experience as my clinic have always abandoned and not offered anything else, but good luck and I hope that you get a BFP. 

Cupcake - Good luck for tomorrow really hope that everything goes to plan. xx

Hasina - Happy Anniversary I hope that you have been able to enjoy it. x

Marsmaiden - Good to hear from you. x

Everyone else hope all is well. 

Moo. x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hasina, happy anniversary  .

Good luck for tomorrow, Cupcake.  I didn't have a scan on basting day.  They just went for it.

Good luck for Friday, Dollface.

Hi Shell4roy, Marsmaiden and Mina-Moo.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Bubblicious how are you doing today? x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girls,

I'm back!! Computer is behaving a bit better (touch wood).  I dont have much to report - except I'm no longer blonde - now a brunette - I'm hoping it will make me smarter!!  

Someone suggested a list, like we used to have, so I have started one, as it is quite busy on here.... I'm not that up to date, so sorry to everyone I got wrong, or have missed.

Mars -   - Scan Date?
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD?
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD?
Cupcake - basting 19th Jan
Dollface - Potential Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 21st Jan
Aimees - stimming?
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan 
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K (now a brunette   )- m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c   - trying again soon 
Missy - sorry I cant remember where you up to?

I know I have missed some people - if you want to add yourself or update, then I think you can just cut and paste, but I will try to keep up to date if you like.

I will come back with some proper personals soon - hope everyone is ok   , and we get some BFP's soon.

Hasina - special note to you babe, because you seem like your struggling.  Maybe its because you have to wait so long to try again - I would nag them to start you sooner - I'm planning to ask my clinic to induce a period to start again in about 2.5 weeks.  In the mean time all you can do is keep busy, keep your mind off things, and enjoy your husband - and you already have a daugher, dont you? Cherish both of them.  I know we want to give the other girls support, but I'm sure they understand if you take a break from FF for a while.  Hope you start feeling better soon  

Hugs to you all  
J xx


----------



## dollface86

Good list, nice to now know what's going on.

Can I just ask- what does OTD mean? It's not in the 'words & meanings' list... Sorry if I'm being stupid! 

Xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi dollface

OTD is official  test day 

K x


----------



## hasina

*Hay all just quick message to say thank-you for all ur messages...
Jodie great with the update where every1s at...*


----------



## Missy123

Thanks Jodie nice list that should help us keep up and i just updated me i would have done it but not the fastest typer in the world and it would have taken me a week! Hope you are looking after yourself and liking your new hair colour!
Mars -







- Scan Date?
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD?
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD?
Cupcake - basting 19th Jan
Dollface - Potential Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 21st Jan
Aimees - stimming?
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan 
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K (now a brunette







)- m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c







- trying again soon 
Missy - starting end of jan
Cupcake - Good luck with basting today don't forget to ask any questions you may have. 

Hope time is going fast for those on 2ww and you are keeping busy. 

 to everyone. Missy xx


----------



## aimees

hi All and thanks for your kind messages. 
Mina-moo - good luck for your iui this month
Shenagh - and the same to you hun
Hasina - sounds like you're having a rough time. Try and keep your mind as busy as possible, I like to read and watch films and generally occupy myself as much as possible. Hopefully things will get better soon for you. 
Cupcake2010 - hope the basting goes well today. i always think they should do a scan on the day as well just to check, but they don't seem to. 
afm - I am in the 2ww. Got about a week to go. I'm not very hopeful this time, as the morning I went in for my first scan (day 10) i was ovulating that day! So they scheduled in the basting for the next day at lunchtime! I feel like it was too late.  Luckily me and dh had   the night before the scan (ie ov), thinking the basting would be about 3 days later. So I know I'm technically 'covered' but I wanted it all to go perfectly. 
good luck to you all for this month
x

Mars -   - Scan Date?
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD?
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD?
Cupcake - basting 19th Jan
Dollface - Potential Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 21st Jan
Aimees - 2ww
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K (now a brunette   )- m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c   - trying again soon
Missy - starting end of jan


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies how is everyone? hope you are all keeping well there are alot of people on 2ww now i dunno how you's all cope but im only on day five and finding it extremely hard not to think about it.

Mars -   - Scan Date?
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th jan 2011
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD?
Cupcake - basting 19th Jan
Dollface - Potential Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 21st Jan
Aimees - 2ww
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K (now a brunette   )- m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c   - trying again soon
Missy - starting end of jan

im feeling quite crampy today and feel like it isnt a good crampy although i dont know if its too early to feel either cramps? any one else experiencing the same!! love   and   to you all xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck today, Cupcake.

Just thought I'd update my OTD:

Mars -  - Scan Date?
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th jan 2011
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Cupcake - basting 19th Jan
Dollface - Potential Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 21st Jan
Aimees - 2ww
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K (now a brunette  )- m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
Missy - starting end of jan

Shenagh, I've had mild cramping on and off but nothing else.  I'm only a day ahead of you and I keep thinking about it, too  .

Hello, everybody else.


----------



## aimees

Hi Bubbs your OTD is the same as mine. Good to have a buddy and   it will happen. Will update the list when I get home am on my phone. Am already hooked on this ff website lol 
Aimee x


----------



## shenagh1

pheww i feel better knowing im not alone in the feeling crappy... hey aimees your te day before me also... heres to all three of us getting the BFP we long for.... i am also addicted to FF but probably more so now that im not working this week xx chat to you all again tonight im sure xx  and


----------



## hasina

hi ladies.. hope every1s doing ok and well....

*cupcake*hay hun... how did the basting go? take it easy and relax after xx

*shenageh and bubbs* how are u ladies doing? lets hope u ladies get bfp....
and start the bfp vibes to every1 else... aww i can imagine what u ladies are going through the waitingare soo hard part... 
hope u ladies are doing ok and any sighn ladies u geting? xxx

*mars*hun how u doing... uv been quiet on here...hope ur doing ok....

*aimees* how u feeling hun? hope ur ok.... hopefully the waiting will be over in noo time.. x

*jodie*u must be feeling a bit better..im hopeing to have my hair cut next week... will feel aa bit better..
yep i am charishing what i have honestly..feel sorry for my 6year old dd shes soo lonely... and worse enough on top when i did get bfp i told her.. she was soo happy.
she always says mum all my friends mummys have babies when are we going to have 1/
shes really good honestly iv broken it to her and was ok.. 
and dont think my clinic will be able to bring it foward .. because the day they called me they didnt seem to happy to me to start asap. just matter of af to come and they said on the 3rd af can start... hopefully time should fly.. i no it doesnt though..
ur lucky tht they can bring it foward for u hun... how are u feeling other wise hun... what about u ahow are u coping..

[bkaybeeb]hay hun how are u.....u ok?...

*jack and wolla * hows i ladies doing? nt long till u ladies start soon xxx

*missey *hows things going with u/ not long for u hun.. hang in therehope ur ok..

afm im ok today ladies specially when u ladies are here with all ur kind and loving messages that are supporting me.. thankyou all
nothing to report.. finished work early today sooo just been lazying about..
sorry if i have missed any1 love u loads ladies xx


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening all   

Hope you're all good! Nice to see a list of everyone and where they're up to in their treatment - makes it easier to keep up!!

Nice to see a BFP at the top of the list too - lets hope thats a sign for this year   

Well we're back on the injections for IUI#3 and had scan today (day 7 as they wanted to catch me nice and early this time to monitor me closer due to overstimulation last time). Saying that though, have responded very well once again, probably too well (aggghhhh) so waiting for another scan on Friday to see if we abandon again or what - frustrated and confused but guess we just have to wait now and see what the plan is on Friday - my injections have been reduced so will see how my follies respond now! All good fun!?

Hope everyone is having a good week and that we see more good news on here very soon! 

  to all xxx


----------



## dollface86

wishing and dreaming said:


> Hi dollface
> 
> OTD is official test day
> 
> K x


Thanks 

well something amazing happened today! I went in to talk about the aspiration and have my final scan before Fridays basting, and my big follies had got bigger and the smaller 3 got smaller! Nobody really knows why but I've got 2 lovely 18s and 10, 11 & 12.. So normal iui on Friday now and it means I don't have to switch from Cardiff to Swansea now which I'm pleased about.

I'm excited but trying not to get too excited.

Sounds like the 2ww is dragging for a couple of you, maybe get a boxset and try to get so stuck in you'll lose a few days? 

xx


----------



## mo:-D

Can i go on the list too? My OTD 26th... one week today! UGH!

Thinking of everyone x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

I've just changed my basting to 24th as my scan today showed that I now have 1 follie at 16 and the others have reduced so they want me to continue gonal f tonight and tomorrow and another scan on Friday.  I was hoping for 2 follies to be honest but I shouldn't complain as this is the first time that I have responed how they wanted me to as I've always had 3-5 large follies and have to abandon twice before. 

Anyway enough of me

Cupcake - glad all went well today and   and   that we see your BFP soon.  I had a compliment like you today when I was told I had a nice endometrium   

Dollface - great news on the follies, good luck for friday. x 

Clairey -    that everything will be ok on Friday, have they tried injecting everyother day?  Thats what they tried with me this time and it seems to have worked. x 

Mo - Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too  .

Hasina -   

Jodie - Good to have you back. xx

Shenagh, Bubbs and Aimees - hope you are taking it easy . x 

Mars -  - Scan Date?
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th jan 2011
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Cupcake - basting 19th Jan
Dollface - Potential Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 24th Jan
Aimees - 2ww
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K (now a brunette  )- m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
Missy - starting end of jan

To everyone else I hope you are well. 

Love and hugs 
Moo.x


----------



## Missy123

Mars -  BFP  - Scan Date?
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th jan 2011
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
mo:-D - 2ww - OTD 26th Jan 2011
Cupcake - basting 19th Jan
Dollface - Potential Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 24th Jan
Aimees - 2ww
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K (now a brunette  )- m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF

mo:-D - Just added you as i didn't want you to feel left out!   
Hasina - The 3 mths will come around quicker than you think but look after yourself in the meantime.   
There are lots of you on 2ww and going for bastings etc so can't wait for the list to say loads of BFP's!    
Phoned the clinic yesterday and they have now ordered my drugs for me to start end of the month i can't wait.   
Take care of yourselves ladies. 
Missy xx


----------



## aimees

hi,
here is my updated OTD date. there's a lot of us at the same time. hopefully we will all be   by next weekend. 
Mars -  BFP  - Scan Date?
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th jan 2011
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
mo:-D - 2ww - OTD 26th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Cupcake - basting 19th Jan
Dollface - Potential Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 24th Jan
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K (now a brunette  )- m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF

Hasina - thanks for your message - am not working at the moment so a lot of time to think! Have been swimming and looking for jobs and trying not to obsess.....

Aimee x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hey ladies!

Missy - yay for getting your drugs ordered. The end of the month will be here before you know it!

Mina - with a good lining and a good follie you stand a great chance! So glad that they have managed to get you this far, good luck for basting!

Dollface - that is fantastic news and so great that you can avoid the aspiration and get tx where you want. You have great odds now, good luck!

Shenagh - the tww is awful! I hated every single one. I used to tell myself not to obsess but in the end I knew I was going to obsess regardless and it wouldn't change things or make time go faster if I didn't so I just let myself do whatever stopped me going insane! As for the cramping, I cramped early on all my cycles including this one. I think with iui tx, your ovaries react a lot more so wonder if that's where a lot of the cramps come from in the beginning.

Aimee - your timings don't sound too bad especially if you dtd the night before. Hope the rest of the tww goes quickly for you!

Cupcake - lol, nothing better than being complimented on your cervix! If it was from a scan it would probably mean you had a good thickness with a trilaminar appearance where they can see all the edges really well. If it was from the basting, it was probably that your cervix was open with lots of fertile mucous! 9 million sperm sounds pretty good to me, especially if they were top quality which a donor should be. Best of luck!

Hasina - hey hon, glad to hear you're starting to get back to yourself! *hugs* I've been a bit quiet as just not had too much to say really, all has been pretty quiet so far! Happy belated anniversary and hope you enjoy that haircut next week, some pampering sounds perfect.

Clairey - I hope that you follow the trend of the shrinking follicles and that you make it to basting. *hugs*

Jodie - that's great news that they can get you started again soon. Hope you're enjoying being a brunette in the meantime, I look forward to seeing you on mastermind 

Bubbs and Mo - best of luck for your otd's, hope it doesn't drag too much *hugs*

AFM - scan day is this coming monday, seems to have taken forever to come around, its been like the tww all over again! It will be great just to know what's going on. Haven't had any major symptoms so far and hoping that is just because I'm lucky and not that things haven't gone as they should. I think really I just can't believe that I could have been that lucky.

Praying for lots of BFPs on here next week, 2011 will be the year of the baby!


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry for the me post now but I have to rant to get this out of my system....   

I got a phonecall on Tuesday night from the sister at the LWH who said she had just been reading my notes after my consultation on 10th & had noticed that the consultant had put us forward for the IVF now & had recommended that we continue with IUI while we wait for it to start. She then said that she thinks we should just wait for the IVF now as we have had 4 trys of the IUI & if it was going to work it would of done by now. I tried to explain to her that my consultant had said that he wanted us to have every opportunity of treatment working which is why he wants us to go ahead with IUI in the meantime. She sighed & said it is up to me what I decide to do but she recommends that we wait for IVF. I told her straight that I will be going with what my consultant recommended & having the IUI while I wait for IVF.

I know she is just trying to save money but she is not doing it at my expense.. If the IUI works then I will be saving them thousands by not having IVF.

Rant over  , sorry for me post.

Shell x


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi shell4roy, your just right,you know these things work when we least expect them and you'd be gutted if you missed this chance and it was your BFP cycle,I'm sure the consultants ragin he spent all those years in uni for a sister to know better than he does!                Can I ask a question please? I'm due to fly for treatment in brno on day 13 basting day 14,I emailed this morning to confirm and they got back to say they would prefer day12 and 13, I'm now worried I might ovulate before monday morning...is there any magic tricks out there to delay ovulation? I have a trigger shot but worried it might happen early HELP!


----------



## shell4roy

I have never had a trigger shot so I wouldnt know sorry. I usually ovulate around day 13.

Good luck with your treatment & I was thinking exactly the same. THIS NEXT TREATMENT WILL WORK FOR ME.             


Shell x


----------



## aimees

Shell4roy, sorry to hear about that nurse, that is a bit insensitive. The iui could work at any time, hey they say there is a 15-20% chance of it working in a cycle. How can 4 goes be enough in that case?! 

G&T - sorry I don't know, I don't think you can delay ov. can you try and get there earlier? 

MarsMaiden - thanks for your comment, it was very cheering as I had felt a bit upset about it. I had gotten 2 big and one medium follie and a decent lining so didn't want to waste the opportunity. Am slightly worried I can feel some cramping but I have never ever had a bfp so really have no idea what it feels like or if it's any different. I wish I knew so that I could stop analysing every little feeling and assuming it has not worked again, which makes me upset days before I get af, pointless I know. I take it you have gotten a bfp? Congrats to you! 

Aimee x


----------



## shenagh1

evening ladies,

how are you all
cupcake- i had a clear one but im pretty sure it was jsut the mucus and a mixture of the gel they put in before catheter...

shell4roy- i am in ireland and have also been put on ivf waiting list and consultant has recommended continuing with iui while waiting just to keep a bit of regularity in there as i dont ovulate without help.. sounds stupid that the nurse would want u to basically go back months of work by making u wait and then start again.. dont let them dictate to you.. at the end of the day YOU pay their research and facilities AND wage through tax and antional insurance...

hope everyone is doing ok

jodie- love the brunette idea i was thinkin of doing the samexx

AFM- im not so bad today but i have a question to anyone who got a bfp in their time (mars etc) did you experience implantation bleeding? or any other signs as im on day 6 now and havent felt much except cramps every now and again! oh and heartburn but that may be my over indulging in chocolate  xx love   and   to u all


----------



## mo:-D

hello everyone!!! 2ww driving me crazy! Now 9dpo and tested this morning on a 10mIu test... really sensitive! bfn... i was just wondering really whether i was being silly thinking that hcg would be more than 10 by 9dpo... anyone any opinions...
also i know lots of people would say call the      but i prefer to let myself down gently, then hopefully have a nice surprise!   I am not disappointed as i think i knew it was bfn, but there is still always hope!    

sorry for the mememe post again, just a little consumed by it all today!
mo x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Shell4roy - well done for standing your ground, if the con has recommended further tx cycles, who is the nurse to try and dissuade you?! They recommend 6 iui cycles so you are nowhere near that!

G&t - I am not aware of any way of delaying ov I'm afraid, once its ready to go, its ready to go. I hope that you manage to get your timings sorted ok

Aimee - thanks for the congrats. I was lucky enough to get my bfp on my 4th iui cycle, just waiting for a scan on monday to see if it is all real hence I am still cowering in here! Tbh my bfp cycle taught me that I personally really can't symptom spot as there was nothing to differentiate this cycle from my failed ones. I had cramping all the way through and more so from 6dpiui but I had just the same in the others! Just know that you are definitely not out, hope test day comes around quickly for you. *hugs*

Cupcake - your gooey cervix made me giggle but really would be a great sign and if you are getting creamy discharge today that must mean that your timing was spot on. I don't know of many ppl that get a scan on iui day altho I'm sure we would all like it just to be sure!

Shenagh - as I said above, my symptoms during the tww really were the same as they had been in my failed cycles. I didn't get any implantation bleeding. My cramps did increase a bit from 6dpiui which I guess could have been from implantation but I just don't know! I had sore boobs as my only other symptom but that was prob due to the progesterone support. Sorry I can't offer anything more definite but hold tight and you'll know for sure really soon!

Mo - shhhhh, don't tell anyone but I tested from 7dpiui as I wanted to test the trigger shot out of my system. I got my first bfn on 9dpiui and at 10dpiui, it had gone back to a faint positive that gradually got darker up to otd. BUT, I think I was lucky to test +ve that early, I know many ladies do not get theirs til much later. Plus I spent the whole week assuming that I was going to have a chem preg so it didn't really take any of the worry away! I am the same though that I preferred the gradual let down rather than pinning all my hopes on one test, I guess each person knows what works for them. But don't obsess over early bfns if you do decide to test early! Hope you get that bfp soon! *hugs*


----------



## mo:-D

MrsMaiden! Thank you!!! I am glad u didn't tell me off!   So there is still hope for me tomo and sat then!!!! Although i am not convinced! was that using 10miu tests?

Hope you are well,
mo xxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Shenagh - I too didn't experenice any different symptoms on any of my cycles including my BFP, and I've never had implantation bleed.  Try not to read too much into anything as we are given so many drugs it hard to say what's natrual or drug induced.    

Cupcake - sounds good to me as Zeta West says that mucus should be creamy after ov, so sounds right to me.  I didn't have a scan the day of basting last time and as far as I know I won't get one this time if I make it to Monday. xx 

MarsMaiden - Good luck with your scan. xx

Mo - Its a little early to test yet, I know so many people that have had -ve right up until otd so please don't be too down. x 

G&T - Sorry I have no idea, I'm on Supercur so I won't ov until trigger shot. Good luck and   that everything will go to plan. 

Jodie - I've recently gone the other way, I was blond for ages then went dark for a change for about 6 months and now I'm back to my normal bimbo self.   

Shell - In my opinion the consultant should know best not the nurse. x 

Missy - glad that things will be starting soon. x 

Aimee - Try not to pay too much attention to symptoms (I know that really hard) I didn't have anything different on my BFP cycle to the others, I kept worrying that I didn't feel any different.    

Everyone else hope all is well. 

Love Moo.x


----------



## Bubblicious

shell4roy, how can a nurse thinks she knows better than a consultant  ?! The cheek of it!

aimees, I just have mild on-off cramping, too but I don't think I got any symptoms with DS until almost my 12 week scan [In fact, I can remember constantly asking DH if it was real because somehow, reassurance from him would make it true].

cupcake2010, sounds like IUI was done at the right time.

shenagh, I've had one BFP ever and never had implantation bleed.

mo:-D, you've still got a good chance of a BFP an BFN at this stage means nothing.

MarsMaiden, good luck with your scan. It's nice to hear the experiences of a recent "graduate".

G&T, I don't think there is any way to delay ovulation. I had similar worries as I had my first scan on CD13 [my clinic was closed over Christmas]. In the end, the Clomid actually lengthened my cycle and I never got a natural LH surge [always got it anywhere from CD12 - CD18] and I had to trigger on CD20. Good luck, I hope the timing is just right for you.

Hi Mina-Moo, Hasina, Missy and anyone else I missed.


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Just a quick post, and updated list, hope your all doing ok.  Thanks for the support on the brunette thing, although now worrying its actually a little bit ginger!!    Mars - what a great idea - I should go on matermind!! I would rock at that!!   Mina - I'll probably end up being blonde again at some point - I always think blondes really do have more fun...

Mars -  BFP  - Scan 24th Jan
mo:-D - 2ww - OTD 26th Jan 2011
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - Potential Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 24th Jan
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon

Clairey - sorry I missed you off the list babe, have added you now, I couldnt read back very far, when I was typing list  
Mo - sorry I missed you too 

I will come back with some proper personals and update at the weekend.

Looking forward to all the BFP's next week, and finding out how many Mars has got in there.... 

Big hugs to all of you  
J xx


----------



## aimees

Cupcake - the 2ww is going slowly. I'm not working right now so just trying to keep my mind busy and not obsess...    

Mo-d - there's still time yet, don't give up hope 

Bubblicious - thanks for the comments about cramping. Yeah I guess it good be implanting cramping as well.

Mina-moo - thanks also. it's reasurring to know that I can have cramping and it not mean af is on its way

MrsMaiden - my fingers are crossed for you for Monday. I'm sure you're nervous but you should be fine. My friend just had a scan that went fine and she hadn't felt a thing. 

Ladies, you are all such good company and I feel like finally I have some people I can talk to. Thank you all and hoping you get your bfps soon. 

x


----------



## dollface86

Hi girls, 

Getting a bit nervous about basting tomorrow now as it's my first time and don't know what to expect, does it hurt? I can feel the next 2 weeks may be the longest of my life!

Shell4roy - Good for you for standing your ground, if you don't do it you'll just be wondering what would've happened if you had. Sighing at you is really unprofessional, she's supposed to support you not patronise you. Anyway good luck  

Hope the 2ww are going ok girls, here's hoping you'll get your BFPs  

Sorry I can't give any help on the cramping etc - not experienced any of that yet... 

(to everyone) 

x


Mars -  BFP  - Scan 24th Jan
mo:-D - 2ww - OTD 26th Jan 2011
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 24th Jan
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon


----------



## hasina

Hi every1 lol sooo sad I am coming on here this time of the night can't get to sleep...'
At least I get the chance to catch with u ladies...

Doliface86 hay Hun we all get a but scared when we all..
It won't hurt ul be fine just like a smear test... What time u going?
Goodluck Hun.. And take it easy the rest of the day..
2ww is hard waiting but look at it that way see how far u have come.. Hope u get bfp Hun xxx

Aimees hay Hun it is good company here and u intend to get close with every1 here and every1 soo understanding we are all in it together Hun xxHang in there Hun not long until test date... Hope u get bfp xx

Jodie hay Hun good to here from u at least once a day lol I get lost without sometimes.. Hope ur doing ok... How are I feeling? Are u fully recovered? I had a bit of pain on left side yesterday but ok now.. I think it's because my body is getting back to normal that's why..

Bubba Hun how u doing? All I can say is my long hn hang in there and hope and wish that u do get bfp... Xx

Mina hay Hun u getting nervous about basting? Not long for u 2 will be on 2ww soon.. This waiting thing it's soo hard for us ladies...

Mo:-D hay Hun how u doing..!I no it's hard waiting but not long Hun left.. Hang in there and hoe u get bfp. I tested 2days befor my otd because I have my period regular I knew Id get some result and would be 100% shore.. But u still got time xx

Mars hay Hun just wanted to say goodluck bet u counting the minuets until the day come.. Make shore u tell us all about it Hun xxx


Sheenagh hay Hun no I didn't get no bleeding but I would say is not to worry to much Hun..hopefully u
will get bfpxx

Arm nothing to report apart for getting my hair cut soo it does feel much better..
Sorry ladies batteries dieying out willfinsh all the rest of personals 2moro


----------



## g&amp;t

Goodmorning ladies,I hope your all well. I tested this morning and my first faint line appeared... I'm getting basted mon morning at 8am!  I can just pray that if I do the trigger on sunday as they suggested that any wee ones will be large enough by then Its cost so much I will still travel but I feel gutted that it could-is a wastes journey. Have I any hope?


----------



## aimees

G&t - how big where they at the last  scan? Mine grew a lot each day and they grew faster nearing to ov I think. X


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quickie as I am at work ...

G&T, it's a faint line so perhaps you're not quite surging just yet.  And some ladies don't ov for a while after the surge.  Good luck for Monday.

Dollface, hope it goes well today.


----------



## g&amp;t

Thanks so much for the replies.x o


----------



## dollface86

Hi girls thanks for replies  

Had my basting at lunchtime just got home. The speculum was quite painful but didn't feel the actual insemination at all. 

So here I am joining you all on the 2ww! Trying not to get my hopes up too much but it's quite hard.

Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies,
so one week down one to go.... feeling the strain now + the fact i dont feel very positive with cramps which were quite bad this morning and symptoms i usually have with AF (spots, oily hair etc) i really hope it isnt so but would love if u did have to wait so long to find out... its killing me sorry for the rant but i need something to take me off google symptom stalkin lol how is everyone?

how are all t 2ww gettin on? and the ladies waiting for treatment... its all sucha long tiring game  wish u all luck xx     and


----------



## Bubblicious

Just making sure the list is on each page for easy reference.

Mars - BFP - Scan 24th Jan
mo:-D - 2ww - OTD 26th Jan 2011
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - Basting 21st Jan
Mina - potential basting 24th Jan
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c - trying again soon

Shenagh, I'm not feeling positive about this cycle either. I'm already thinking ahead for the next go. I'm all up and down about it though ... one minute, I'll think it might be possible [why not ... so far, we haven't been lucky but what if this is THE lucky month] and other times, I think, why is this month that much different from previous months ...

It's emotionally tough stuff. All you ladies going through infertility are my heroes and an inspiration.


----------



## dollface86

Updated  

Mars -  BFP  - Scan 24th Jan
mo:-D - 2ww - OTD 26th Jan 2011
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - potential basting 24th Jan
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon

Shenagh & Bubblicious - Stay positive girls miracles do happen xxx


----------



## mo:-D

shenagh and bubbs- also feeling rather down today! 1 in 3 one of us must get a bfp!!!! I have tested and used a 10miu test, it was bfn as per usual, so thinking it wont change now! not my month! again!

keep positive ladies!
mo xxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry bit of a me post coming up!! Went for scan today as due to have basting on monday and my one and only large follie has gone from 16 on Wednesday to 23mm today! Too big to wait for Monday and as the NHS don't work over the weekend we have to have timed intercourse and hope for the best.    

I know that it might still work as I have to trigger tonight and then   on Sunday but can't help feeling that there is not much point as we have been trying for the last 2 1/2 years and nothing has happend so why will Sunday be any different. 


Sorry for the me, me ,me but I'm really fed up either I over stim or this happens. 

Shenagh, bubbs, mo, aimees and dollface -    hope you are looking after yourselves and Mo try not to feel too down I was told to try and visualise implantation as it's supposed to help! x

Cupcake - how's things, how you are looking after you. xx

G&t - good luck. x 

Mars - Good luck with the scan.x 

Hasina and Jodie -   

Everyone else hope all is well where ever you are on your journey. x x

Moo. x


----------



## dollface86

Good evening all, 

Cupcake - they just basted no scan, I had my last scan on Wednesday and triggered late that night. Also, you're making your baby with love too! It may not be as intimate but for you to spread 'em and let someone get *ahem* 'aquainted' with you shows a lot of love! I get annoyed with these people aswell that just happen to get pregnant and seem to take their kids for granted. Unfortunately that's just the way of the world, keep your chin up love it will happen for you soon xxxx 

Mina Moo - Wow that's a meaty one! Keep at it over the weekend , you never know this could be your month! You still have a good chance with your trigger and a nice big follie. 

Everyone else good luck and    to you all x


----------



## wolla

cupcake - just wanted to echo what dollface has said - our IUI babies are made with just as much love (and a lot more forethought) than any baby made the conventional way - the time, emotion and effort we put into this is all through love for our future children.  i know it's hard right now, but once you get your BFP and then you have your baby in your arms, trust me - it doesn't matter in the slightest how he/she was 'made'.  Big hugs x x 

Hi to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals at the mo - I am reading, but nothing to report here so not much to say.  Hang on in there all those on the 2ww, am thinking of you all.  

Wolla
x


----------



## aimees

g&t - sorry I misunderstood you earlier. When I get a faint surge like you have, it usually takes another 2 days until I get the proper surge, so don't worry, you should get your surge on Sunday in order for Monday basting. 

Dollface - glad your basting went ok. Just gotta try and stay distracted for the next two weeks which is easier said than done! 

Shenagh - you hang in there hun. you just don't know until you do the test. 

Bubblicious - yeah i've been thinking about the next go already, in case i need it. I've started reading obsessively about clinics abroad with really high sucess rates. nothing wrong with thinking forward! 

Cupcake - I know how you feel. I get so angry sometimes and feel like life is just so unfair. I can hardly look at my pregnant friend right now. Good on you for buying gifts though. Hang in there Im sure you will get there. 

Mo: d - sorry to hear you're feeling down. Hopefully you can have a nice relaxing weekend. 

Minamoo - I know it's disappointing but at least you have a huge follie. There is definitely a point because the stimming has made the follie nice and big so the   could def work. 

Hasina - how are you doing hun? Hope things are better for you now. The time will go past quick enough. 

afm - just looking forward to the weekend. i can sort of keep my mind off it but i know if i get cramps i'll start feeling depressed. i went for a reflexology foot massage today which was just bliss.... I went to this Thai place near where I live. I feel like I entered another dimension of pleasure altogether, I just can't wait to go back!  I usually have accupuncture but it's not done anything to me so far and it's expensive. I'm kind of wishing next week will never come round. I prefer living in this state of vague hopefulness than the disappointment of another bfn. 

      

xx


----------



## Missy123

Mina-Moo - Don't give up hope there is still a chance.    There are other things to take into consideration i always thought that because i was ok and it was hubby's sperm that with AI donor i would get caught straight away but that wasn't the case, some peoples follies don't grow big enough to fertilise without help to make them mature enough not saying that is the case with either of us but it could be and if yours is now 23 then you stand a good chance.     
Don't give up hope and keep at it! At least the timing should be good also. 

Please try to be patient all those on the 2ww and     that it will be worth the wait! 

Yesterday i got asked to buy some nappies for my nephews new baby while i was shopping and it was awful going down that isle then i saw a friend and she looked in my trolley and asked me if there was something i wasn't telling! I just wanted to go home and hide why are things so hard on us.
My drugs are coming on wednesday and this time next week AF should be showing her face so lets hope the next nappies i buy WILL be for ours!   
Missy xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Cupcake - Sorry I'm not able to give you an answer sorry but just wanted to reiterate what the others have said, IUI and IVF babies are very special.  Don't do too much around the house you shouldn't over do things. xx 

Missy - thanks for your words of wisdom you are right this has a chance which is better than no chance. xx

Everyone else hope the weekend is going well. 

Love Moo.x


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - I think clomid is still a medicated cycle but you paid for the meds yourself and you get scanned less than with injectables (i had 4 or 5 scans)
I think they class it as a natural but i may be wrong! Don't complain if it was cheaper than what you thought! I so hope it has worked for you.   
Yes i did AI again but not feeling positive about that and wanted to be ready with the drugs when AF came as it has been 3 months since last medicated. 
If it has worked i will find a good home for the drugs the clinic can use them for their practice sessions! 

Missy xx


----------



## aimees

Missy - sorry to hear you're not feeling too hopeful and about the nappie in incident. I would be so upset. As if shopping for nappies is not hard enough.

Cupcake - if I ever manage to have a baby I would be so proud and love that child so much - I think a baby conceived after infertility is even more special. 

Afm - have been to the shops and bought some yummy food for dinner, gnocchi followed by ice cream. Sod the diet! Dh is out tonight I'm going to rent the switch with jen aniston in, about sperm donors. Basically, am treating myself as I've had a bit of a doubting it will ever work for me day. I reckon the coconut and lime ice cream might just do the trick!!

Hope you are all managing to stay sane in your own ways. 

Xx


----------



## aimees

Hi Cupcake
I really enjoyed the film and had a little cry at the end. Was funny and lite and the three main characters were good. The whole bit about her getting pregnant is a bit silly (oh, just like that, first go ever!) but the story isn't really about that. I rented it on virgin demand as well. now I'm watching my Tudors boxset. Basically, I'm waching all the stuff dh moans about, while also eating ice cream and reading Heat! 
Have not been getting cramps really but these funny little pains in that general area. Am hoping it's attachment pains but it's probably more like early af signs. 
Hope you are having a nice evening. Your healthy spag bol sounds lovely, that's one of my favourite dishes. How do you make it healthy? 
xx


----------



## mo:-D

aimees- that film was very funny!!!! I saw it at the cinema!!!  

cupcake- i don't pay for my clomid, so i am not sure

missy, mina-moo and everyone else- hope u are all well!

mememealert- sorry!

 arrived 10dpo... really early I thought this was strange, as i even had a trigger shot?! Very unusual for me! So bfn for me... onwards and upwards. I new the odds of IUI working were not good, but i am really gutted this month, i think it gave me renewed hope.

those on 2ww- hope yours went better than mine!!
mo


----------



## shenagh1

morning ladies,

the switch is a good movie i liked it.. bit unrealistic at time but i think im just jealous lol..

mo :-D- the last time i had IUI my   came on day 10.. i was in shock worst thing was my stupid obssesive head had just taken a pg test that morning.. made me angry thinkin of the waste of money...

so how is evryone? all gettin quieter.. alot of us on 2ww now.. its soo annoying.

AFM-did a pg test this mornin out of pure noseyness as i couldn get it out of my head and there it was a BFN so try again tues or wed... lol im ridiculus my DH will kill me going through all these tests lol.. does anyone know where you could get them cheaper? 

xx love   and   to you all


----------



## Bubblicious

Mo - Sorry  got you .

AFM, I'm not feeling any different this cycle but OTD is not until Thurs so I'm still . My cousin & wife had their second baby yesterday [#1 is only 13 months old] so had a bit of an emotional day. Somehow despite having six months since the pg announcement to come to terms with the fact that in RL, we seem to be the only ones having problems conceiving , the birth announcement still makes me feel . There are two other family babies arriving in March so I'm hoping we've done it before then and then it won't be so tough. Sorry about the "me me me" post.

Catch up with everyone else later.


----------



## mo:-D

shenagh- why does it happen?So annoying. I too had taken a test! But i buy these 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150319929314&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D150319929314%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
they don't cost a fortune, so i can use as many as i like and not feel guilty!

Mo xxx

/links


----------



## jack2009

Hi all,

Been off abit latley but been checking to see how everything is going!

Back up plan and Thw switch are both good films, but would be better if it hadnt worked first time more realistic. Does anyone know of anymore simualr films?

After advice ladies I am due IUI this month thats if my stupid period arrives it was due last wednesday. I am usually on the dot every 21 days...clinic said it usual after a failed cycle of IVF which I had last month to knock things off but I dont even feel periody does anyone know how long it takes?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!

xx


----------



## shenagh1

i dont know why it happens hun.. wish i had the answer to most things but i dont..  i think it depends on how far through your cycle you are when you get basted.. other than that i have no idea..

mars- good luck for your scan tommorrow btw..

cupcake- i used clomid but never had to pay but 7.50 here is usually perscription price for any tablets or antibiotics and thats all they are so i dont see why you should be paying anymore 

bubb- keep prayin and hoping dotn give up yet girl you have a while left... dont be like me a big obssesive person that keeps testin lol.. it so bad for my health this 2ww rubbish.. women shouldn have to wait so long lol xx

a few people i know are havin/had kids within the last 3 months one of which my dh is godfather i think he found it very hard to accept it as this woman has four bouy and 1 girl the oldest is 6!!!! she has abs NO trouble by the looks of it.. another is my sister in law who didnt want to get FAT when she found out she was due again and spent her whole pg moaning..we only have 3 more to get through though all due next 2/3 weeks and family so cant turn away..  you need a lot of strength at times like these i jsut think im so lucky to have this site and my mum and dad i think id kill all around me if i didnt xxx
sorry for that wee rant but.... needs must


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Hope your all ok.  Have been reading your posts, but really just trying to keep myself busy.  Lots of OTD coming up tho, so really praying for you guys    

Mars - good luck for the scan tomorrow, I'm sure all all will be fine and it'll be exciting to see the little heatbeat(s)  
Mina - shame they couldnt do the IUI this month, but you still had a nice big follie, so fingers crossed you get a BFP  
Hasina - I'm ok cheers, how are you doing? I think I am fully recovered, I think the mc was over and body healed alot quicker than last time, I dont think the pregnancy got much further than 4.5 weeks, so hormones and uterus probably didnt change that much...
Jack - I think AF just turns up when you dont want her, and stays away when you do want her!!! I dont know about the IVF making you late, sorry, lets hope she turns up soon.  
Shenagh -   !  Hope this is your month hun  
Mo - sorry it didnt work for you this month, big hugs to you   , will you start another cycle straight away?
Bubbs - hope this is your month hun, so your in a good place for the births in March - it is so hard seeing other peoples bumps come and go...   
Aimees - hope the ice cream made you feel better   Think positive thoughts - the IUI will work for you    
Hi to Dollface, Missy & Wolla, and anyone else i've missed  

On the subject of films, that back up plan is funny, just after J-Lo has had IUI and walking out of the clinic, trying to keep her legs together - thats what I do!!  

AFM - I'm going for a blood test on Tuesday to check my blood clotting, to check if thats the reason for the m/c's, and the results of that will take 2-4 weeks, but as soon as their back, we'll be able to start again.  I also spoke to the clinic about doing something different next time, like progesterone supplements, and they would be happy with that, and they explained the down sides, but I'm not really sure of the reason why you take the progesterone supplements to be honest... if anyone has any advice that would be great... do you think it will minimise the risk of miscarriage? I've had IUI twice and got a BFP twice so I dont want to do anything that will make it less likely to work, although I dont want to miscarry again either.... would appreciate any advice...  

Mars -  BFP  - Scan 24th Jan
mo:-D - 2ww - OTD 26th Jan 2011 - AF arrived.
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - potential basting 24th Jan
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon

Bigs hugs to all   looking forward to lots of BFP's next week.  
J xx


----------



## Missy123

mo:-D - So sorry it wasn't your turn this month    I hope you can try again soon.
mars - good luck at the scan tomorrow.
Hope we have some good news this month!    
I will have to watch the films you are going on about with some nice icecream!
Hope you are all ok. 
Missy xx


----------



## aimees

Mo-d: sorry to hear about your bfn. Don't give up hope. yeah, that film was funny wasn't it! dh would never go to the cinema to watch a film like that but I don't mind, I watch them when he goes out with the boys.

Shenagh - sorry about the bfn but there's still hope. In the FF section about unexplained there's a whole thread about tests that didn't show up until the last minute. Yeah, the film is a bit unrealistic. It made me a bit jealous too then I remembered Jen Aniston hasn't got kids and thought that must have been a hard role to play (although extremely well paid I suppose she's not complaining!).

Bubblicious - sorry to hear you're feeling down about the babies in your family. I would too. Hopefully it will happen to you soon enough. 

Jack2009 - I think The kids are alright is supposed to be funny, about two women who have kids by sperm donor, but not really a romcom and not sure if that is the focus of the film. 

JodieK - I'd be interested in finding out about the prog pessaries too. I'm on them too, I just asked my doctor because my luteal phase was only 12 days and they just gave them to me no question. I certainly had no one telling me one thing or another about them. I did notice af was stronger and healthier after I had taken them last month so think they are a good thing. 

cupcake - Your healthy spag bol sounds delicious. Yes wasn't that little boy so cute! so intelligent and eccentric. I'm definitely going to watch the back up plan next time dh is out. I didnt liike the coconut ice cream, I thought I was being adventurous but actually it tasted a bit weird. I'll def go for chocolate next time. 

afm - i don't seem to have any cramps yet and i'm sure this time last cycle i did. but every cycle is different i guess so i can't really judge. just hoping and    that it works this time. 

enjoy the rest of your weekends. i've got my fingers crossed for you all.  

xx


----------



## dollface86

Hi Girls, 

The suspense is killing me! I'm on day 2... only 12 to go! I've got sore boobs (I guess from cyclogest) but no other symptoms, I'm not sure if that's good or bad... should I be feeling anything?

Luckily DH is my boss so he's not letting me work, or do housework/cook dinner etc so at least I can put my feet up. I'm feeling so positive it's working that I'm worried I'm setting myself up for a bad fall. We're even talking to my tummy as if someones in there! Everything just seems too perfect and the clinic told me the donor sample was a very good one with lots of mobility and speed. God I hope it's working     

Mo -  So sorry about AF.   Better luck next time xx

Cupcake - I'm still feeling quite positive thanks. How about you? We're only a couple of days apart so hopefully we'll be celebrating together in a couple of weeks!  

Shenagh - There's still time yet! Be patient! Hope you get bfp x

Bubblicious - Try to enjoy the new arrivals in your family, I know it's hard but they are miracles to their parents too. I have the same problem with staff, I've got one guy whos girlfriend just had a baby, and she apparantly has decided she can't cope on her own (he works 16 hours pw over 3 evenings) and he's always letting me down because she won't look after her kids. He told me it was postnatal depression but turned out that wasn't true she's just a lazy cow. I hate that these people can breed just to get homes/benefits and take their kids for granted. At least we know that any children from any of us will be loved and cared for. 

Everyone on 2ww - don't test early!     xx

Hi to everyone else  

xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

G+T - good luck with your basting today, hope it goes well!

Dollface - hold tight, the tww will be over eventually! I think your positive attitude is really good, it certainly can't hurt! I have also been known to chat to my imaginary fertilised egg! 

Bubbs - I didn't get mt bfp til my 4th cycle and I didn't hold out much hope at all as if the others hadn't worked, what was going to be so different about this one. But it just shows that every cycle is different and it can happen on any one. I feel your pain talking about births in friends and family, I have seen so many announced and born since we've been trying, putting on that happy face and then breaking down afterwards. It will be your turn soon *hugs*

Cupcake - as others have said, you shouldn't feel down about how your child was conceived, it will have taken so much more love and commitment there can be no question really. Me and dh were giggling the other day tho that if we followed the beckhams lead of naming our child after the place of conception, we'd have to call it Treliske!! Lol!

Mina - that is such a shame about the iui but I really hope the timed intercourse works for you. I remeber you were on norethisterone - do your clinic use that to time your af? Mine make sure that my af starts on a friday so that my 1st scan is on a monday and then there should be plenty of time for the iui before the friday...

Aimees - your massage sounds like absolute bliss!

Missy - your nappies story sounds so awkward, I would have hated that. *hugs* you never know, your ai may just have worked - fingers crossed just in case

Mo - so sorry about your bfn *hugs* 10dpo for af doesn't sound too bad but if you were worried, you could ask for progesterone support next time to try and lengthen it

Jodie - good luck for your blood tests hon. Opinion seems to be divided on progesterone, some clinics say that if you have a good strong ovulation then there should be no need for it and others, like mine, prescribe it automatically. If low progesterone is the reason you are struggling to sustain a pregnancy then it definitely would help. As far as I know, it certainly doesn't hurt if you take it even if you don't need it so it may def be worth considering.

Afm - scan coming up in about 2 hours! Had the worst nights sleep ever last night, can't remember fretting over anything so much! I know, especially posting here, that I should just be over the moon to be where I am but until I see it in black and white, I am just too scared to believe it. Just praying for a heartbeat... Will let you all know the results later, thanks for your good luck thoughts!


----------



## Bubblicious

Mars Maiden - Thanks for the reassurance.  Hope the scan goes well.

G+T - good luck for the basting.

  
  
to all on their 2ww.

 to all.


----------



## Bubblicious

Mars -  BFP  - Scan 24th Jan
mo:-D - 2ww - OTD 26th Jan 2011 - AF arrived.
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - potential basting 24th Jan
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon

Just re-posting the list so that it is on each page.


----------



## aimees

MarsMaiden - just want to wish you good luck for the scan today. My fingers are crossed that it goes well and you see that heart beat.  

Mo:-d - I hope you're doing alright hun. hopefully you will get your bfp soon.  

g&t - good luck for the basting today.  

x


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey all, just a quick update as I am back at work but the scan went really well! Saw 2 little heartbeats fluttering away - yes 2, IT'S TWINS!!! Dh and I are over the moon. Can't believe I have had to come back to work, this may not be my most productive afternoon ever!


----------



## aimees

OMG, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bubblicious

MarsMaiden, how wonderful ... twins when you've been waiting a while for even just one.  Lovely  !


----------



## dollface86

Wow!!! Congratulations!       xxx


----------



## wolla

MarsMaiden - that's wonderful news - congratulations to you and DH.  Bet you couldn't believe your eyes when you saw that 2nd little heartbeat.  How many weeks are you?

Mo - so sorry it wasn't your month  

Hope all you ladies on the 2ww are keeping your minds occupied.  I always steer clear of films/tv prgrammes that try to deal with IF issues as I always find they get it sooo wrong and I end up angry and depressed - plus I like a bit of escapism so being reminded of IF problems isn't my idea of relaxing - lol but that's just me   the ice cream part sounds good tho lol.

AFM - still waiting on blood results from the clinic.  when we were there for counselling last Tuesday they said they should have them by Friday - but when I phoned I was told the results weren't back and that they would ring me when they get them.  It's the AMH (Ovarian Reserve) test I'm waiting on - the consultant thinks it's going to be low as my scan showed i was a bit behind where I shoud've been.  It's so frustrating - I just want to get started now :-( AF due next weekend and was really hoping to start this cycle.  Tbh - 1st time round my follies were always way behind where they should've been, but 100mg of clomid sorted them out nicely and IUI #2 got us a BFP, so even if my AMH comes back as low I'm going to argue the case to try same again this time round.

DH been really lovely lately - we had our 6 month old god-son stay over on Sat night and DH got all gooey eyed with him, and told me the next day that he's even more determined now to have another.  

Hi to everyone I've missed x
Wolla
x


----------



## Missy123

Mars - Thats fantastic news 2 at once.    It's all the more real now but hope you have a big enough house for 2 of everything!   
g&t - Hope the basting went well.    

Missy xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Mars - Excellent news so pleased for you. xx 

Mo - I'm so very sorry,    

Wolla - Hope the results are good and you get them soon.x 

G&T - hope everything went well. 

Dollface - hope the next 12 days go quickly for you. xx

Cupcake - how you doing? 

Missy - hows things? 

Everyone else hope all is well

Moo.x


----------



## mo:-D

congratulations mars!!! so exciting!!! Hope the next 9 months goes smoothly for the 4 of u! x

thank you wolla and mina-moo- onwards and upwards, trying to stay positive! Next month will be my month!!!   

how is everyone?
mo xxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Congratulations Mars on the two little heatbeats!!   Bet your over the moon.

Mars -  BFP  - TWINS!!!
mo:-D - 2ww - OTD 26th Jan 2011 - AF arrived.
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon

Big hugs to all of you   xx


----------



## summerglory

Hello lovely ladies

My first post on the IUI board so apologies in advance if am asking some basic questions.

Last August I became a patient of Dr Gorgy's at the FGA.  I have immune issues - Rheumatoid Arthritis - and after undergoing various immunology tests and some treatment for LIT in November last year my test results improved, so DH & I decided to wait a few months to try naturally but no joy so we are now going to start IUI treatment as recommended by Dr Gorgy.

I have made an appt to see Dr G in early Feb but my question is what happens next - do I need to make my next appt at a particular day in my cycle so IUI can begin?

Am confused as to how to begin IUI - any advice welcome.

Have also posted this on the FGA board.

thank you


----------



## hasina

hay every been checking up on u ladies... but havnt had the chance to do personal..

first of all MARS congrats hun... wish u all the best for everything to go smoothly for the next 9months and make shore u keep us updated in how u getting on... take it easy hun xx

mo - hay hun really sorry to hear about bfn... u will get the bfp hang in there soo many ladies have had positive results after a good few times..  

bubbs hun how u doing? how u feeling.. hang in there and hopefully u will get bfp...  

aimees hiya hun how u doing as well? its hard i no the waiting but not long now hun...  

shenagh hiya hun.. it was nice chatting to u the other day... how u doing? hang in there yeh and hopefully u willl get bfp

cupcake or doliface sorry cant remember who i was telling that the basting isnt painfull and theyl be fine..
aww it was painful for me as it was hard to get to the cervixs lol but didnt want to put u in stress by worrying    but anyway at least uv got through it... 
hang in there ladies not long till otd...

mina hun how u doing...  

clairey hay hun hope ur ok... and hopefully ul get the ball rolling soon..  

shell4roy hay hun.. bet when u do want af to come it never comes.. and when u dnt want it comes lol... hope its not too long untill af comes soo u can get on with tx xx

missy,jack and wolla hay huns nearly coming 2wards end of january... soo not long hun  

kaybee hun where are u havnt heard from u in a while.... u ok? leave us a message when u get the chance.. hope ur ok hun xx 

jodie hiya hun  wow lucky u.. ul be on ur way soon... think af should be around soon for me... how u doing? u sound really positive which is good to hear hun...
  

afm nothing really to say feeling much better, feeling positive...  af should arrive soon.. soo once thats out of the way just a mater of the next af to goo passed and il be back on the roller coaster... hmmm not looking foward to clomid though i swear clomid i seem to feel have put on weight have pop belly ohhh and how can i forget injection lol...
missing dh a bit.. hes opened up a new buisness and today was the grand opening...
but really love him to bits being really there for me thoughout the m/c. 
would of gone mad if i didnt have him around.... and u ladies as welll thankyou all for being there for the rough timeing i had on new year love u all loads xxx and lets hope and wish to see more of the bfpxxxx


----------



## aimees

Hi summerglory - I think if you can have the appt with Dr Gorgy before the end of your cycle, you might be able to start iui straight away as you start iui on the first day of your cycle (that is as far as I know it anyway). 
Good luck for you. How did you find Dr Gorgy btw? I am thinking of getting immunes testing with him as we are unexplained and it's driving me MAD. 
xx


----------



## wolla

Hasina - great to hear you sounding more positive - the next couple of months will fly by and before you know it you'll be back on the 'coaster.

Bubbs/Aimees/Sheenagh - how you all doing?  not long now - hope you're all being good and keeping away from thos pee sticks.

Cupcake - halfway there for you - hope you're doing ok.  no, clinic not been in touch to say anything :-(  am soooo impatient lol.

Jack - how you getting on?

AFM - have just emailed clinic to ask if blood results are back yet and what's happening with donor (we completed donor request form at our first appointment but haven't heard anything yet).  Wasn't going to email them to ask, but then I thought what the hell - I'm paying for this!!

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## Smurfie

Hi
Can I join your thread? I am just starting my first IUI. I have had a few rounds of hmg so familiar with injections but not the basting. Is it similar to having a smear?

Also, dh and I have been told to only try III once as they have now discovered male factor too. Antibodies on neck and tail. Does anyone have any positive stories of having similar but then going on to have BFPs?

Congrats to Mars. You must be so chuffed! Good luck to anyone currently on the 2ww. 

Thanks
Sx


----------



## aimees

Hi suzdee, welcome, hopefully you will make friends here find people who understand what you are going through. Sorry I don't know about your particular situation as I haven't been on here too long myself.

Wolla - thanks for the message. Only two days to go now although I don't feel hopeful any longer.  

Bubbs and shenagh - how are you both doing? Hanging in there I hope. 

X


----------



## MarsMaiden

thank you all for your congratulations, you're all so lovely <3

bubbs - yes, tbh I'm worried how we'll cope emotionally and financially but after all this time, it is a lovely thought that our family will be completed in one go as I can't imagine after all this that we'll do it again! Keeping my fingers crossed for you for OTD, not long now!

wolla - I am now 7+6 weeks and the babies are measuring well for that date so feel happy with that. I hope that you get your blood results soon and that you can get going on this cycle. I would certainly not worry about chasing the hospital, you are a customer and you deserve a decent service!

Missy - yes, we are really fortunate that we have just enough room to squeeze them in, we bought a new house last year, must have been some kind of divine inspiration!! 

Hasina - glad to hear you're feeling better hon and getting ready to start your journey again. Hoping for a sticky bean for you in the near future *hugs*

suzdee - yes, the basting itself is pretty much like a smear in that they use the speculum to get your cervix into view. They then insert the catheter to inject the sperm, most ladies don't feel that bit at all (I never did) but it can sometimes cause a bit of cramping although never very much that I have heard. Best of luck!

Good luck to all the testers this week, really hoping for some good news in here soon!

AFM - i guess it's time for me to move on from the safety blanket of all you lovely people and venture into the pregancy sections of the boards! I will be checking in on you guys still though and really really hoping for lots of good news. It has been great sharing the journey with everyone here and the support has been fantastic *huggles everyone*


----------



## wolla

suzdee - yes the basting is very like a smear.  good luck with your iui x

Marsmaiden - don't desert us completely - it's nice to have reminders of success stories, gives us all hope.
Just had a reply from the consultant and my tests are all back and are fine   .  I have no idea what we have to do next, and AF due this weekend so am going to ring them this afternoon.  Very excited that we might be    this time next week.  Now just need to persuade someone to lend me their office to make the call as don't really want to sit in the main office talking about donor sperm lol.


----------



## Bubblicious

Just quickly checking in from work so .... *Hello* all.  Nothing to report but will catch up with everyone's posts later.


----------



## summerglory

Hi Aimees

I would definitely recommend Dr Gorgy, he's not cheap but if you have unexplained infertility before you embark on expensive IUI or IVF treatment it's best to treat any underlying problems first and he is really thorough.  Check out the investigations & immunology thread or FGA thread.

Good luck!


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Welcome to Suzdee and Summerglory - have added you to the list  

Suzdee - yeah its just like a smear, i dont normally find it painful, maybe a little crampy afterwards, but I've had much worse.

Summerglory - like aimees said, i think the best time would be before your next period, so you can start as soon as AF arrives.

Mars - make sure you keep us updated   We'll miss you  

Has - glad your feeling better, yeah I'm trying to be positive, and just hoping it happens for us soon.  Dont worry hun, i'm sure time will go quick for you and you'll be cycling before you know it.

Wolla - glad test results were good - how exciting, before you know it you'll be on 2ww!  

Bubbs, Aimees and Shenagh - hope your all doing ok, not long now til OTD!!  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok.

AFM - not much to report - went for blood test today, so got to wait at least 2 weeks for the results, hopefully there wont be much of a delay, but it is on the NHS, so we'll see...

Anyway big hugs, catch you later xx

Mars -  BFP  - TWINS!!!
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Jan
Jack - starting soon
Summerglory - starting soon
Suzdee - starting soon
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon


----------



## wolla

Jodie - hope you don't have to wait too long for blood results and you can get started again soon x

It'll be end of Feb we'll be starting - had a chat with the consultant this afternoon, and next AF will be here too soon (this weekend prob) to be able to get a donor match in time for basting this cycle, so gotta wait a month :-(  Am sure it'll fly by - and gives me an extra month to shift some of my excess lard.

Mars -  BFP  - TWINS!!!
Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Jack - starting soon
Summerglory - starting soon
Suzdee - starting soon
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon


----------



## hasina

summerglory sorry hun didnt see ur post until id posted mine.. as for the iui info all the othere lovely ladies have said how it works.. ul be fine... and lets hope and wish u do get bfp soon... xx

wolla thanks for the message yep in no time the time will pass... by the time my time come,i hope and wish to see all u ladies getting bfp xxx

mars thanks yep i do wish next round i have a sticky bean.. hope ur taking it easy... and do pop in here and see how we are doing as well xx

suzdee hiya hun welcome... there have been quiet few ladies got bfp.. it will better if u was to read back and there are positive vibes that it will happen for every1 on here. im a proof that iui worked for me 1st round but sadly m/c...
soo keep ur head up and u will get there xx

jodie good to hear from u... hope ur blood result come out ok... 

hi to every1else just popt in for a quick 1...


----------



## wolla

cupcake - I'm with London Women's Clinic and they have their own bank, which is great as it takes away the worry of not being able to find a donor.  Did you have much choice?

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## Smurfie

Hi and thanks for all your lovely responses. I had my baseline scan on Monday and began stimmingthat evening. Have my next scan on Friday. 
I'm on phone at work so a bit difficult to do personals. Lost the post I started yesterday .  This seems to be a lovely friendly area though so I look forward to getting to know you all better . The updates on everyone v useful. 

Sx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies can I join you? I'm about to start my 3rd IUI when my next cyle begins. My first back in 2007 resulted in ds, and my second in Sep last year gave me a bfp, but sadly the little bean didn't develop a heartbeat. So we're back on the TTC road. I've never posted on this board before, but I feel I need a bit more support this time, and hopefully I can offer some too.

Take care everyone,
Kx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

quick question till i have more time to get on here.

Has anybody finally got a bfp on there 5th/6th attempt of IUI I am trying not to let what the sister at hospital get to me but must admit it is playing on my mind something ruthless. so much so that I am actually losing sleep over it. I need to know am i wasting my time continuing with IUI or what.

Sorry for lack of personals but will do when i get more time.

Shell x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

I was hoping to join this group too. I will be starting my first IUI within the next month  and was looking for some support and success stories to keep me positive  xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Suziewong, summer glory, KG and Suzdee - Welcome if found everyone on here so supportive and helpful that I'm sure you'll get all the support you need. x x

Shell - I can't comment on the success rate but I was told when I first started this journey that I had little chance with IUI and the way forward was IVF after 3 failed IVF's the other consultant said IUI was worth ago, whilst we were saving for 4th IVF.  on my 2nd IUI (over stim 1st) I had a BFP all be it I went on to have M/C but its the best result we've had and if I'm honest I don't really want to go back to IVF yet as I feel for us IUI is the best option.xx 

Wolla - it won't be long and Feb will be here. x 

Hasina - Good to hear from you.x 

Jodie - good that you sound +ve

Bubbs and Aimees - Good luck for tomorrow   that we see BFP's .  x

Cupcake - hows things.x 

Mars - make sure you keep popping back as your advice and support is still very much wanted and needed.x x

Missey -  not long now.x 

AFM - nothing to report I may ring the clinic tomorrow to discuss a date for starting again rather than wait until the 6th just in case the au natural doesn't work and hopefully I can start again when/if AF arrives. 

Love and hugs to all
Moo. x


----------



## jack2009

Hey all,

I need to have a rant as I am wallowing in self pity!!(((( My stupid period is just not coming now 8 days late, doc said its usual to be abit late after failed stim cycle but seems a little concerned to why it hasnt turned up yet...anyway he has told me he wants me to take the pill which will force a period then wait for the next period for my IUI i know i am being impatient but am worried with what is going on with my stupid body arrrggghhh so fed up.


----------



## hasina

Awww I'm sooo poorly ladies why have I got this silly chesty cough can't even lift my head up..
This is the second time it's hit me again.. Dnt really want to take paracetamal because I'm due soon to start period. And it will be the first af after the m/c... By having pain killers my period doesn't fully flow sorry to much info.. Dnt no if any1 else have it like that...

Sooo sorry ladies will do personals when my head fills a bit better..


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Suziewong & KG welcome - have added you to the list - lots of lovely ladies on her at the mo, to give you lots of support  

Wolla - sorry you've got to wait til end of feb, but that really not long hun, and i'm sure time will fly    In reality it'll probably be the end of Feb before I start again too.

Shell4Roy - try not to stress I was told to try 6 times, before looking into other options, so I dont think you should be feeling less positive, you should look at it as this will be the one that works, as if there is a 1 in 5 or 6 chance of it working, then this should be your time    

Mina - good plan, be prepared, you can always cancel if you dont need to start another cycle - and hopefully you wont need to  

Jack - nice to hear from you babe.  try not to worry, I dont normally get periods so they always give me pills to induce it and it only takes about a week and half, so you'll soon be cycling  

Has - sorry your feeling sick again hun, I dont know what you mean about the pain killers tho, surely paracetamol (without caffiene, aspirin, etc) should be ok to take.

Good Luck to Bubbs and Aimees for tomorrow, and Shenagh if your going to test a little early   

Hi & big Hugs to eveyone else  

Bubbs - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Aimees - 2ww - OTD 27th Jan 2011
Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Suzdee - Stimming
Shell4Roy - trying again soon - waiting for AF
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Jack - starting soon
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon


----------



## Missy123

Welcome to the new comers of this thread, hi to KG i have seen your name when passing through as i am also from Devon! I hope you get lots of help and advice here.
Good luck to those testing today and tomorrow.    
Hasina - Hope you get rid of the cough and feel better soon.   
jack - Don't dwell on it then it will probably come    if not i hope it sorts itself out real soon for you.   

Hope all is going well,    to you all and catch up soon.
Missy. xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Welcome suziewong, KG, Suzdee, Summerglory and any other newcomers I've missed.

I did a HPT this morning and it's a BFN for me   but still no sign of AF.  So I've requested my Clomid for IUI #2.  

Hope you have better luck Aimee  .

Hi everyone else ... will catch up with you later.  Apologies for lack of personals.


----------



## aimees

hi, 
Bubbs sorry to hear about your negative   Glad that you are getting the drugs for next go, it feels good to think forward. You're doing the right thing hun. 
Also a negative for me   I kind of knew so it wasn't a surprise really but feeling sad about it. 
hope you are all doing ok and good luck Shenagh for tomorrow    
xxx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Sorry to the ladies who got a bfn, it is a horrible feeling which most of us know all to well. Keep on going & think positive as it does work, it just takes longer for some of us.

Well finally got my af yesterday so rang hospital & have a appointment next Friday for day 10 scan. Starting 100mg of Clomid today so I have put my positive head on & will keep it on that this.is the 1 that will work for me. 

Thinking of you all &  good luck to.everyone at the various stages of treatment.

Shell x


----------



## aimees

Good luck Shell, it's good to have things to work towards. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Bubblicious

Sorry about BFN aswell, Aimee.  I really hoped you'd have betetr news than me  .  Perhaps our next cycles will be the ones.

Shell - Good luck on this cycle    .


----------



## Missy123

So sorry girls    we all know how you feel but it will work for you soon.    
cupcake - Do what you feel is best for you but we are all behind you whatever you choose!    

Does anyone know if you have a higher temperature when you are pregnant, i have just started checking mine this month as i don't like doing pregnancy tests and want to be prepared and know what i am looking for.     I think i read somewhere about it staying high for so many days. I have tried looking it up but it is all in F and mine does C.   

Missy xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Bubbs and Aimees - I'm so very sorry   

Cupcake - remember if you do test early its not always accurate so make sure you test on OTD as so many people I know haven't had a BFP until OTD.    

Shell - good luck.x 

Shenagh - Good luck for tomorrow. x

Everyone else hope you are doing ok?

Love to all
Moo.x


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies!

My period has arrived yippee!! Having scan tomorow and stim then another scan a week tomorow. I had to convince him to let me stim though he wanted me to have a natural cycle because of the risk of multiples, has anyone else felt like they have had to persuade their clinic to stim?

Jodie hows you?

Thanks for your encouragement missy hope ya well!?


----------



## wolla

Aimees & Bubblicious - so sorry it wasn't your time this month.  Good that you're looking forward and planning your next cycle tho - big hugs x x 

Cupcake - I must admit, I've never been able to resist testing early - you've gotta do whatever you feel most comfortable with, and if that's testing early with DH by your side then so be it.  Good luck x x x 

Jack - hurray for AF coming.  That's fab.  Clinic were ok with me using clomid for a stimmed cycle cos it's what worked last time.

Love to everyone else

Wolla
x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,

Bubbs & Aimees sorry it didnt work for you this month   try to stay positive for next time  

Shell4Roy - lets hope this is your month  

Cupcake - I was the same as you last time, my OTD was the monday before xmas, and I had lots of xmas do's and that over the weekend and was worried that af would start while I was out, but I managed to just wait, but you've got to do what is best for you....

Missy - sorry I dont know about the temperature, hope your doing ok tho  

Jack - yay for AF turning up!!   I've never had to fight to be stimmed, because my ovaries dont do much without a bit of a kick, so have to be stimmed.  I'm ok tho, thanks chick, just keeping myself busy, and hope we dont have to wait too long to start again - how are you? Excited to be starting I guess?  

Shenagh - good luck for tomorrow  

Clairey 2608 - Are you still out there?  

Hi & big hugs to everyone else   xx

Shenagh - 2ww - OTD-28th Jan 2011
Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Suzdee - Stimming
Shell4Roy - Stimming
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Jack - starting soon
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - BFN - trying again soon
Aimees - BFN - trying again soon
mo:-D - BFN - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon


----------



## ruby1

hello all, I have been on here a few times before... but I get so busy ! I hope everyone is ok and everything is going well, Sorry still getting used to the abbreviations and all that ! On day 7 of cycle and day three of clomid... good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## shenagh1

HI ladies,
just givin an update BFN for me unfortunately AF arrived this morning sorry for no personals not too good this time really thought this was my time.. 

Love to u all
welcome newbies xx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, thanks for the warm welcome!


shenagh, bubbs and aimees sending you all   so sorry it wasn't better news for you. 


cupcake - its a tricky one, but I never quite believe the result until test day, that's not to say you shouldn't go for it. 


Kx


----------



## shenagh1

hey all jsut updating,

Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Clairey2608 - Stimming
Suzdee - Stimming
Shell4Roy - Stimming
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Jack - starting soon
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - BFN - trying again soon
Aimees - BFN - trying again soon
mo:-D - BFN - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
shenagh- BFN (AF) - starting again mon 31st!

cupcake-hun i tested 2 days early and then the following morning both neg obv but i have NEVER waited right up until the day.. but if i was to test early i would still get another one lol 

love to you all, sorry for lack of personals hope all are keeping well x


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh - So sorry but good you are ready to go again soon   
jack - Glad it arrived and you could get going! Good luck    
cupcake - Have you given into testing yet?    

Missy xx


----------



## Smurfie

Bubbs, Aimees,& Shenagh - so sorry about the BFNs 
Cupcake - good luck for your test day. Don't worry if test is negative if you test early. Hugs
AFM had scan this morning. 2 follies, 1 on each side, both 11 mm. Another scan on Monday and likely to be basted on Wednesday next week. 
Hope you all have lovely weekends. 
Sx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi ladies I have been waiting for AF to arrive to start my IUI. It has just about started this afternoon (very light tinge sorry TMI) I need to have a baseline scan and I am now worried I am going to miss it because of the weekend!! Do I count today as day 1 or tomorrow when I will be in full flow?  ? Aghhh I can't get through to the clinic and getting stressed now, I have been waiting for ages to start but the timings never have worked out I can't face missing it again this month : ( 

Sorry for the me post. 
Hugs to you all whatever stage you are at.   

K x


----------



## aimees

Wishing and dreaming - I had the same thing, a very light startin the afternoon but was dark a bit brown sorry tmi. The nurse said to count the first day as the first time you see a fresh red bleed. I don't think it matters so much if it is light but got to be red. 

Afm - thanks all for your kind words am on a bus so will write back more when on the home computer. Sorry to all the bfn ladies i feel gutted when I see them all listed there. 

Xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Shenagh - So sorry   

Wishing - I was told always to count day one when it a full flow so that will probably be tomorrow. x

AFM - feel really tired and a bit -ve as I really cant see au natural had worked!! Also got a sore throat and headache so off to bed. 

Love and hugs to all

Moo. x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks aimees  

Thanks moo hope u feel better soon x  

Sorry another question - does anyone know if I would be allowed to have a baseline scan on day 4 or will that be too late? I don't know whether to start my drugs or if I will be wasting them if I have to cancel the cycle?? It's never straight forward is it!!!  
thanks girls 
K xx


----------



## jack2009

Hi girls

Shenagh sorry bout your news(

Jodie you be started before you know it!! Thanks Missy!

Wolla....I have liked LWC but today i felt abit on a downer not really anything they did or say but feel a little pesimistic on the chances of IUI working i asked how often they carried out IUI and it wasnt often probs only 2-3 times a month, they mainly do IVF. So i was casually talking to one of the staff as my plan was if this stim cycle fails then i was thinking of one natural cycle then i would have to call it time as can afford it. Poss look at it in the future. Anyway she said in the nicest possible way if it does fail this time she would save the money and just opt for IVF in the future, am i being hyper sensitive? Anyway i guess what I am asking everyone is is IUI really workable i general obviously i know theres a better chance with IVF but that failed for me...help feeling wobbly!!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks for your support girls I have managed to sort my stress out and I have a scan at 9:15 tomorrow morning!! : ) yay I can finally start some treatment. 

K x


----------



## jack2009

Hey Wishing and dreaming ....just realised we are in the same set up?? Good news bout your treatment!! I start stim today for my first DIUI after a failed IVF last month. This is also for baby no 2. Hope we can be cycle buddies)

Cupcake I am on 20 supefact and 75 menopur (menopur was by request as thats what my body responded to on the IVF cycle).

Still abit touch and crying lots today start of another rollercoaster, and my god everywhere I look ladies are pregnant...hope thats going to be all of us. We need some positive stories on this thread!!!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Yay jack2009 let's be lucky cycle buddies!!! Lots of pma we can do this!!!  

K x


----------



## Missy123

jack & wishing and dreaming - Good luck with this cycle and glad you have got started! Hope your first scans go well!   
cupcake - guess you haven't given in to testing yet!    Sorry you have noisy neighbours, i would have yelled out too as i hate disturbed sleep! Hope it's quieter for you tonight. You need rest and no stress   
Suzdee -  Good follies one either side! Hope your scan monday goes well!   

We baby sat last night for my nephews 3 month old and he was such a good baby. He only got us up once in the night at 2.30 but as soon as he was fed and changed he went straight back to sleep. We really enjoyed having him to stay even if my cheeky neighbours said BIT LATE TO START THAT! I felt really old and had a wobble but i have to think more on what we want rather than what people may say!  The ones who matter are on our side!
No AF yet but she always like to show when i am going to bed so expecting her by morning.
Hope you are all doing ok sorry for not many personals.
Missy x


----------



## mo:-D

Cupcake- stay positive- what cd are u? any chance of implantation??

missy- i have been babysitting this weekend too... for 2 poorly and snotty babies, they are still gorgeous though! Tell your neighbours where to go, how insensitive! They would never say it if they knew the sitution i guess,! Don't dwell on it!  

wishing and dreaming- where are u in cycle now? hope u r well xxx

jack 2009- good luck with stimms!

aimees and shenagh- so sorry for your bfns... i really though one of us would be in for some luck! are we cycle buddies again?

mina-moo- hope you're feeling better!

afm- cd8... got scan next friday, and then see if i can get another IUI in before i go on holiday in 3 weeks!!! wooo!!! 
Sorry not been around this week, have been mad busy at work! Hope everyone is ok, hello to everyone i have missed!

Mo xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Keepin fingers crossed for you cupcake, really hope it's implantation bleeding.   

Mo - I am on cd1 at the moment I have my baseline scan at 9:15 tomorrow and then can start taking my letrozole!! : ) . Really hope u manage to fit iui in before your hols, where are you going?? (sorry if you have already said) 

Hi to everyone else 

K x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Shenagh - I'm sorry it didnt work for you this month   Good that your jumping back in there.

Wishing - glad you can get started soon  

Moo - be positive  

Jack - bless you having a wobble, i would say as you dont have any fertility issues IVF is a bit extreme - coz all you need is the beans in the right place..... Also i've had IUI twice and got pregnant twice - so I'm trying to keep my faith in IUI.. Also they might have been trying to persuade you to have IVF just because its more norm for the clinic, and coz they probably make more money from it....  Also the price difference between IVF and IUI is loads - surely you can get 4 attempts at IUI to 1 attempt at IVF?  

Ruby - Hi, have added you to the list  

Cupcake - shame your having such a mare at the minute, dont worry tho I had a really sressful 2ww, and i still got a BFP, but still hope you get things sorted soon   Dont worry about the bit of pink, might be nothing 

Mo - glad you get in another go, before your holiday  

Hi and hugs to everyone else
J xx

Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Suzdee - Stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - Stimming
Jack - Stimming
Ruby - Stimming
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Jack - starting soon
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - BFN - trying again soon
Aimees - BFN - trying again soon
mo:-D - BFN - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
shenagh- BFN (AF) - starting again mon 31st!
Clairey2608 - Still out there?


----------



## mo:-D

Hi wishing and dreamin- off to florida for a week wit dh, best friend and her dh and their 2 babies who are 2 and 9 months- also my goddaughter. Very exciting!!!! In need of a break! Would be lovely to have a bfp before we go, so we can do some cheap baby shopping out there!

Hows things?


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Mo - holiday sounds fab!!! Really hope you get that BFP!! the shopping would be fab!  

I am okay thanks just glad I am finally starting, I am away next weekend as I am going to Manchester to meet my 4 week old niece! ( I really hope I don't need any scans that weekend, I should be okay as I think I am only supposed to have 1 more scan on day 10)

Well I really take my hat off to all you girls, I really hadn't realised how hard this TTC business is and I haven't actually properly started yet!. It seems to fill my thought constantly one minute feeling positive and that by the end of the year I will have a baby and then the next thinking there is no chance of it working! its totally mad  

Have a good evening everyone 

k x 

Ps please can I be added to the list?? x


----------



## jack2009

Jodie thanks my dear they were good words of encouragement...I guess I will just see how I feel if this cycle fails but yes at my clinic it costs around £5000 for IVF with sperm donor verses £2000 max for DIUI. So realisitically the most affordable is to every now and then have a go at DIUI untill I get a result. Let me know how things go for you!

Wishing and dreaming, as long as things go to plan we should be on 2ww together. My concern is my body not responding to the stim.

mo so hopefully you will also be cycle buddy...lets a round of BFP

Cupcake have you got sorted with your neighbours yet? Dont stress I read somewhere that could quite feasibly be implantation!! But well done on not testing early!!!

Missy keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies, 
how are u all? Sorry I hvent been on much getting it hard this time.. Starting back on 31st and then irst scan the following Monday so I hope it goes quick enough. 

Cupcake- you've really got some strength Hun keeping away from the testing lol dunno if I could manage it..As for ur neighbours I would play music etc as loud a i could during the day if that's when their quiet.. 

Mo when are u starting back or have u already.. Sorry unfortunately I'm on my phone and can't check earlier messages ..... Hope everyone else is keeping well and all rooting for a round of BFPs this time 
love hugs and kisses to u all good luck xx


----------



## wolla

cupcake - fingers crossed that it's implantation bleeding.  good luck for test day x x 

wishing and dreaming - well done on getting started.  hope all goes to plan for you x

Jack - was expecting clinic to try and push me to do ivf to be honest, and yeah i got the impression that they weren't really hopeful about iui working.  didn't realise they did so few tbh.  But - I think my previous clinic didn't do many and cycle 2 resulted in my beautiful 4 year old son so don't let that dishearten you.

wolla
x


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

Can I join you all again?? I'm due to start my 3rd round of IUI in feb. I was going to do it in Jan but delayed it so we could visit friends etc without worrying about the logistics of it all! Anyway, definitely back on the rollercoaster and just have to wait for af.

I've been awol a while now but have had a bad evening and needed to turn to people that understand. Just been out for a big friends social thing and there was a pg announcement. Really pleased for the couple as they've been trying nearly as long as me and dh but today it just hit me sooo hard and now I'm in floods and can't cope with it   . Sorry to be depressing but I guess I've been feeling really broody since the birth of my niece last week which really hit home to me how much I want a bfp.  Before that I was trying to kid myself that I could cope without kids but turns out that was a bad plan.

Anyway, that was a load off my chest. Sorry to bring you guys down. So sorry to see there's been bad news here lately   . IF is such a lonely and difficult thing to live with but I'm so glad there is a place like this to go to for support and advice. 

Good luck to Cupcake and Dollface. Not long to wait now and I have my fingers crossed for you    . And Mina too - Sorry to read that you're not feeling positive but I'll still keep hoping that you get good news    

Charlie.xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Baseline scan all okay so can start taking my tablets today yippee!! 

On phone at the moment so back later for personals 

K x


----------



## mo:-D

wishing and dreaming- how are your clinic at arranging scans round u? my clinic have been ok, only needed to change one scan, and they said it was fine! I had a work thing i just couldn't miss! New neice sounds lovely! Hopefully it will all fit into place, these things have a way of working themselves out xxx Glad your scan went well- any follies?

jack- yay cycle buddies!!! When do u normally get basted?

hi shenagh- I have day14 scan next friday so will see how the follies are... normally not ready till cd16/17/18 though. How bout u? 

Hi wolla and charlie- hope u r both well x

Mo xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Suzdee - Stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - Stimming
Jack - Stimming
Ruby - Stimming
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Jack - starting soon
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - BFN - trying again soon
Aimees - BFN - trying again soon
mo:-D - BFN - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c - trying again soon
shenagh- BFN (AF) - starting again mon 31st!
Clairey2608 - Still out there?

Good luck Dollface and Cupcake.

So sorry about BFN, Shenagh.  for a BFP this cycle.

And good luck to Mo, Wishing and Dreaming, Jack209, Aimees, Ruby and anyone else starting a new cycle ......

Missy, is AF still staying away?

Suzdee, good luck for Monday.

Mina, keeping my fingers crossed that au naturale has worked   .

Hoping you're doing okay, JodieK and Hasina .

Welcome back, Charlie321. Sorry that you had a downer ... it doesn't get any easier does it?

And hi  Wolla and Shell and anyone else I've missed.

AFM, I have no idea what is going on with my body . AF has still not shown up despite a BFN at 14 DPIUI. I think its the progesterone I was on. Has anyone else had this? I'm now 17DPIUI! And this is CD38 ... my longest ever cycle was 39 days and a one off so its a bit unusual for me. I have emailed my consultant a few questions about my first IUI to see if there is any way of improving our chances next time. I don't know if I responded to the Clomid as I had just the one slow-grower [another follicle was grwoing too but it stopped] and it wasn't big enough for basting until CD22.


----------



## nickym

New hope this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255136.new#new


----------

